# AA MiniMag Collection - Part 4



## turbodog

**********************************************************************

Separate thread for LED versions --> click here

**********************************************************************


As far as I know, this is a complete list of all the officially-released colors. Custom runs are excluded as are significant tint variations.













Part # info:



black
m2a01h
m2a016
m2a01L
m2a01c
m2addL
m2a49L w/swiss army knife
m2addL (smooth)
*** available anywhere ***

camo
m2a02h
m2a02L
m2a-camo

red
m2a036
m2a03h
m2a03L
m2ared
m2adel
m2a03r
m2adeL (smooth)

gold (AL)
m2a046
m2a04L
m2a040 clear square plastic hang tag box 103-000-024

orange
m2aauh
m2aauL
m2aauhe (from my blister pack)
m2aau2 action-lights

jade
m2aish
m2aisL
target exclusive

gray/pewter
m2a94L ?
m2a09h gray (confirmed gray 11-2007 @ wal-mart)
m2a-pew ?
m2adhL (smooth) pewter?

bronze
m2a???
m2a02(1/L) leather case (02 is camo)
m2a05(1/L) nylon case
m2a13(1/L) camo nylon case
above 3 p/n from http://www.sncbrun.com/_minir6.htm

silver
m2a106
m2a10h
m2a10L
m2a-sil

light blue

blue
m2a116
m2a11h
m2a11L
m2adfl (smooth, might be wrong blue though)
m2a110 p/n 103-000-090

midnight blue
m2afdL action-lights

dark green
m2a396
m2a39h
m2a39L
m2a-grn
m2adgL (smooth)
m2adjL (smooth) action-lights

lime green
m2aczL
m2aczh
m2adjL (smooth)

flag
m2aaeL
m2a-flag
m2a-flg
m2aaeh

purple
m2a986
m2a98h
m2a-pur
m2adiL (smooth)
m2a98L

pink
m2a126 ?
m2a120 (clear hanging box) 103-000-095

fuschia
m2aaevl (from action-lights)
above p/n is non-knurled

americana (3 light set)
MAG-Y2ABXE (from action-lights)

racing
mag-M2ABWLE (from the box on mine)
part # 104-000-014

nascar spectrum
m2acvh
m2acvL
part # 106-000-474

copper
(S)m2ajyk or m2ajyh
available @ target 7-2004

blueshimmer aka BLS
(s)m2akgn
pn/ 106-000-779
available @ wal-mart 9-2004

ice blue
m2akbn
p/n 106-000-772
m2akbL, black presentation box

charcoal
m2akdn
p/n 106-000-781
from blister pack with sheath and 2 new style bulbs
bls?
2-9-2006
mag verified this is new color, not gray/pewter

NASCAR Spectrum
M2ACVL

maglite racing
m2aBWLE

NASCAR Select
M2ACUL

NASCAR Victory
M2ACSL

Hot pink
M2akyL
Limited edition from action-lights
109-000-692
teal
m2a33L (saw on pic of shipping label from mag)
104-000-292 (saw on pic of shipping label from mag)
yourlightsource.com
6-2008
does not have new style bulb
likely several years old
came in black clamshell

nascar series discontinued about 1999

m2a is aa mag designator
m3a is aaa mag designator

H suffix is blister pack w/ holster
L " is presentation box
C " is combo pack/rubber head/lenses/clip/lanyard
6 " is blister pack w/ batteries and light only
2 " is pres box also?
0 " is clear plastic square tube (1980s style)
D as 4th char means smooth barrel?


----------



## will

*Re: AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3*

This is mostly standard colors, a few logo items, and a few variations of colors.
















enjoy..


----------



## sizzlechest

In the true spirit of CPF and excessive flashlight collecting I'd like to present:
The Wall O' Maglites:






Splash Anodized collection:






Flamz' collection!:






Rare pink / Ferrari / Americana set:






Custom plated in gold, chrome, silver, nickel, HA3, Powder coated:


----------



## THE PUNISHER

SMOKING WOOD DISPLAYS.GOT A LINK


----------



## watt4

nice collection and display, sizzlechest.


----------



## Burgess

Wow, those are *Beautiful* !


Thank you for sharing these photographs with us.

:twothumbs
_


----------



## KLC

Following are updated pictures of my AA Mini Maglite collection (minus duplicates, those not yet received, and a few logo Maglites). Enjoy! :naughty:


----------



## souptree

I've added some new ones since I took these pics. I will try to get updates for you guys at some point. :devil:





Pink*, Pink*, Red, Red [Winston], Dark Red*, Orange, Gold*, 24k Grail*, Anthrazit*, Pewter [Equipp.com], Unknurled Pewter, Copper, modamag Spring Floral, Lime Green, Dark Green, Dark Green [John Deere]





Ice Blue, Shimmer Blue, Shimmer Blue, Hellblau*, Blue*, Blue*, Blue, Blue, Blue [Pepsi], Midnight Blue, Midnight Blue, Blue/Purple, Light Purple, Purple, modamag Golden Lace, Unknurled Fuschia, Hot Pink, Hot Pink [Breast Cancer Awareness]





Silver, Silver [Hasselblad], will Nickel Knurled, will Nickel Unknurled, will Nickel Grooved, Gray, Gray [Mercedes], trivergata HAIII, trivergata HAIII, Black*, Black, Black [US Forest Service], Black [X-Files Movie], Unknurled Black [Sony]





Custom Maglites from CPFers: *will:* Nickel Solitaire, Nickel AAA, Nickel Knurled, Nickel Unknurled, Nickel Grooved, Silver/Rosewood, Silver/Cocobolo, *modamag:* Spring Floral, Golden Lace, *trivergata:* HAIII, HAIII





This is the only one of these I've ever seen. The side of the box says: 414-000-558. The front of the box says:

The Twenty-Eighth of April, Nineteen Hundred and Ninety-Two
GEORGE BUSH
THE PRESIDENT'S DINNER
Courtesy of Mr. & Mrs. Anthony Maglica
and the Family of Mag-Lite® Companies

What other companies are in the "Family of Mag-Lite® Companies" anyway?





Midnight Blue/Red Soli [Marines: The Few. The Proud.], USA Flaglite, Blue [President's Dinner], Red 2001 Inaugural [Inaugural Seal 2001 - The 54th Presidential Inaugural - Celebrating America's Spirit Together - George W. Bush - Richard B. Cheney], Americana Series; that's dust on the blue one. :-(





Maglite Racing, NASCAR Victory, NASCAR Select, NASCAR Spectrum, Red #8 Dale Earnhardt, Jr., Red #24 Jeff Gordon [DuPont Racing], Red #94 Bill Elliott [McDonalds], Orange #20 Tony Stewart, Green #5 Tony LaBonte [Kelloggs], Green #18 Bobby LaBonte 





Blue #6 Mark Martin [Valvoline], Blue Knurled #45 Kyle Petty [Petty], Blue #3 Dale Earnhardt, Jr., Blue #24 Jeff Gordon [Pepsi Racing], Blue #31 Mark Skinner, Blue Knurled #99 Jeff Burton [SuperGard/Citgo], Blue Knurled #6 Mark Martin [Valvoline], Midnight Blue #2 Rusty Wallace, Midnight Blue #88 Dale Jarrett, Fuschia #99 Jeff Burton [Exide], Black #3 Dale Earnhardt, Black Knurled #28 Ricky Rudd [Halvoline Racing]


*A couple notes:*

* means Ontario bezel

My Unknurled Fuschia and NASCAR Jeff Burton #99 are absolutely identical. I would be willing to bet the Fuschias were overstock from these. If that's the case, my question is where do we find the overstock for the other ones?

4 of the NASCAR lights I have came in clamshell packaging with Hot Wheels cars. Those 4 are Red 94 Bill Elliott [McDonalds], Green #5 Terry Labonte [Kellogs], Blue #6 Mark Martin [Valvoline], Fuschia #99 Jeff Burton [Exide]. If you notice, these are the only 4 that have corporate sponsor branding on the head.

A few of these NASCARS are knurled, you'll notice. I don't know what's up with these. The ebayer I purchased them from claimed to be a Maglite distributor and said the knurled ones were official, but put out right at the end of the NASCAR lights' distribution. None of these came with paper sleeve packaging, so perhaps that's exactly the case. I have no idea.


*Links:*

Some of the CPF custom lights in this post are still available. You can support these fine folks here:

will's Custom Nickel Plated Minimag Thread - sold out, but maybe if you express an interest, he'll do another run. Just noticed today: new thread here.

will's Custom Wood Minimag Thread - sold out, but I believe these are currently still being offered by request.

modamag's Custom Splash Anodized Minimag Thread - still available, and I'm not sure why. I'm not sure how these could be any nicer. If they don't go soon, I'm going to wind up with a couple more of them.

FiveMega's Golden MiniM*g - These are gorgeous. 24k gold plating over full polish nickel plating.


*Help A Brother Out!*

We can make a fair deal, and on top of that, I will make a donation to CPF or the charity of your choice in your name for rarities. I am still looking for:

Weinrot
Bronze
Lime Unknurled
GreenLED
Blue-Green Ontario
Charcoal - found!

Blue 2005 inaugural - found!
1989 AAA inaugural - found!
"MAG" Flaglite - found! 
Custom CPF lights from old runs, especially splash anodized
Ontario bezel lights
Many corporate branded lights
Unbranded, unknurled lights of all colors


----------



## Manzerick

These collection are absolutly amazing!!!!! 


My handful of MiniMag's.......



bows down!!


----------



## farmall

Looking good guys.


----------



## souptree

Added FiveMega's Golden MiniM*gs to my link list of available CPF customs in post 6.

I got a chance to meet and speak with FiveMega at the SoCal CPF party last weekend. I learned something about those gold minis that I didn't know. I meant to share it with you guys sooner but it totally slipped my mind. Those gold minis are actually double plated. Apparently gold doesn't bond well with aluminum, so in order to be gold plated, these first had to be nickel plated. 

Naturally, my immediate response was to request swirl/splatter lights gold over nickel. :naughty:

I just thought that was an interesting factoid and that some of you would find it interesting too. :wave:


----------



## sizzlechest

How about a blast from the past?    






For those who don't know or haven't seen this photo, this was from the 1st run of splash anodized minimags arranged by CPF member YAESUMOFO.


----------



## will

souptree said:


> Apparently gold doesn't bond well with aluminum, so in order to be gold plated, these first had to be nickel plated.



Chrome is done over nickel plate as well.


----------



## souptree

Chrome swirl/splash over nickel, please.


----------



## alfreddajero

Now that is one hell of a collection you have there.....if you dont mind me asking how long did it take to collect what you have.


----------



## ReP0

*Content deleted by moderator. *

*ReP0, stand by for a PM from me.*


----------



## sizzlechest

The new crown jewel in my collection:






This belonged to my buddy and co-worker of 18 years who was killed out in the truck yard loading a trailer. This tragic event took place on October 12th of last year.

It took me this long to ask his wife if I could have one of his lights. I finally got up enough courage and she actually gave me the light he wore everyday. Black minimag with a simple led upgrade. 

Thought I'd share this one with my fellow collectors.


----------



## souptree

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Thank you very much for sharing that special special light with us.

From a strictly Minimag related standpoint, I really love heavily used Minimags! There is a lot of potential in collecting the beat up ones, I think.


----------



## KLC

Do the 'MAG' Flag Maglite's typically say, "America's Choice," on the reverse side? Off hand I can not remember what mine says, but I just bought the one shown below and so I thought I would share.

Sorry for the terrible pictures, I had to use the seller's as I have not yet received it.


----------



## Burgess

to Sizzlechest --


Nice way to pay tribute and honor to your fallen friend.


Really a touching and moving post you wrote.


Thank you for sharing that with us. 



Best of Luck (and health) to you and your loved ones, Sizzlechest.

_


----------



## turbodog

Not that I have ever seen. I've got 2. One says USA and the other says MAG.

From the graphic and wording I figure that's a custom printing straight from mag or it has been reprinted afterwards by another shop.





KLC said:


> Do the 'MAG' Flag Maglite's typically say, "America's Choice," on the reverse side? Off hand I can not remember what mine says, but I just bought the one shown below and so I thought I would share.
> 
> Sorry for the terrible pictures, I had to use the seller's as I have not yet received it.


----------



## sunspot

I picked up a few Mini’s this past weekend. The back of the package did not list the color so I will go to the experts here.
The first one. Is it purple or violet?
The second one. Fuscia, hot pink?

The third one looks like the one in turbodog's photo, post #1, bottom row, fourth from the left. What color is that?
My photo seems a bit darker than actual color.


----------



## turbodog

I'm saying

purple, as there was no violet anyway

hot pink, if the photo's really darker than real life

dark blue maybe? I've seen more tint variance in blue/dark blue than the other colors.





sunspot said:


> I picked up a few Mini’s this past weekend. The back of the package did not list the color so I will go to the experts here.
> The first one. Is it purple or violet?
> The second one. Fuscia, hot pink?
> 
> The third one looks like the one in turbodog's photo, post #1, bottom row, fourth from the left. What color is that?
> My photo seems a bit darker than actual color.


----------



## sunspot

turbodog said:


> dark blue maybe? I've seen more tint variance in blue/dark blue than the other colors.


It looks the same color as your photo. Bottom row, fourth from left.
BTW, I've seem some online for violet. TIA.

Update on the Violet/Purple.
I found 2 Mag numbers. M2A98L and M2A98H. Does anyone have some product code lists?


----------



## will

if they are from Wal*Mart

they had a blue that looked violet, 
hot pink
blue shimmer

by the way - I seem to get the best color rendition by taking pictures with a gray background, and, something else in the picture. I have been putting some silk flowers towards the back. I have Kodak's easy share software, it's free. I sometimes have to use the enhance feature to get the picture to lighten up.


----------



## sunspot

Thank you Will.
Now I know two of what I got. Your'e right on Wally World. That's where I bought the "Hot Pink" and "Blue Shimmer".

I'll try the grey background.

BTW, I see you have a separate Voilet and Purple.


----------



## will

there is a blue - that looked violet, different shade than purple.


----------



## Robert15

Hmm. My Blue Shimmer minimag doesn't look at all like the 3rd light in Sunspot's picture.

Sunspot's light looks kind of greenish on my screen. I would have guessed it's a darker shade of "Jade Green".

My Blue Shimmer doesn't have any green.

The package mine came in (several years ago) said "Blue Shimmer". Nowadays the Blue Shimmer packages in my local Wal-Marts contain Purple or Hot Pink lights.


----------



## sunspot

Robert15
My picture came out a bit dark. It really is a blue color. The package did not have a color listed on the back.


----------



## streetmaster

This is probably the wrong thread to post this in, but I couldn't find a D-cell Mag section. I apologize if I'm off topic. I was just wondering if any of you Mag collectors have one of these. It's a Mac Tools 2D Mag, I bought it back in '96 or so when I was a mechanic. I used it for performing safety inspections of vehicles. I'm just curios if it's rare, or just a really old Mag. 
Btw, the Mac Tools logo isn't painted on, it's etched.


----------



## farmall

*


----------



## sizzlechest

Went to target today found: 

hot pink (newer hot-hot pink color- I've only seen this at Walmart)
blue/purple (only seen at Walmart in the past)

AND..........

GOLD ANODIZED!  Only one on the shelf and I bought it. WEIRD! Actually after inspection this gold is more yellow in color than the original gold anodized that I own. (The original is a real dull gold color/ontario bezel) As a color variation hunter this was a real find.

I'll have to check some other stores......let me know how your hunting goes!


----------



## KLC

Wow! Great find on the gold anodized! I'll go check my local Target tomorrow and will report back. Thank you for the heads up! :thumbsup:



sizzlechest said:


> Went to target today found:
> 
> hot pink (newer hot-hot pink color- I've only seen this at Walmart)
> blue/purple (only seen at Walmart in the past)
> 
> AND..........
> 
> GOLD ANODIZED!  Only one on the shelf and I bought it. WEIRD! Actually after inspection this gold is more yellow in color than the original gold anodized that I own. (The original is a real dull gold color/ontario bezel) As a color variation hunter this was a real find.
> 
> I'll have to check some other stores......let me know how your hunting goes!


----------



## sizzlechest

Every target I've been to in my area has the hot pink and blue/purple color. I haven't seen anymore gold anywhere...... 

I was sort of hoping when target brought in a "new" color it would actually be a new color! :huh:


----------



## sunspot

No luck on the gold in my area. The purple/silver/pink rack was empty. Of course I looked in the other rack:mecry:
I'll look again this weekend.


----------



## KLC

Went to Target yesterday and needless to say no luck.


----------



## sizzlechest

Check out this collectable beauty! 






Details on this light:
This is a custom gold plated host as offered by fivemega modified and fitted with incredibly beautiful amboyna burl wood. The host itself was cut apart, rather than the wood creating a perfectly seamless look. 

This light is insanely beautiful and the photo doesn't do it justice......a real gem to behold. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## KLC

Nice! :thumbsup:

I love the color combination!


----------



## turbodog

I know CPF and Marketplace are split up now, but perhaps the admins will let this slide since it's HIGHLY specific to this thread.

In any case, I have a real gold MM f/s. Light only, no box/etc.

Cash paypal, check, or MO.

$135 shipped in the US. Your choice USPS PM or UPS, both are insured.

*First unconditional acceptance....*

If I get no takers I *might* ship worldwide. I'm gonna wait a few days first.


----------



## GLOCK18

If its the original Mini Mag AA in 24k gold plate with brass body in Mint condition with no ding or dents I will take it.


----------



## turbodog

GLOCK18 said:


> If its the original Mini Mag AA in 24k gold plate with brass body in Mint condition with no ding or dents I will take it.




Yes

Yes

and

SOLD


----------



## benplaut

,,,,,


----------



## will

That light looks like the green color available from Maglite. The silver area, knurled. had the anodize removed, either by wear or by sandpaper. What you see is the bare aluminum showing through.


----------



## greenLED

Doodz! Y'all start a new thread and don't tell me? :nana:


----------



## GLOCK18

Received today look great! 



turbodog said:


> I know CPF and Marketplace are split up now, but perhaps the admins will let this slide since it's HIGHLY specific to this thread.
> 
> In any case, I have a real gold MM f/s. Light only, no box/etc.
> 
> Cash paypal, check, or MO.
> 
> $135 shipped in the US. Your choice USPS PM or UPS, both are insured.
> 
> *First unconditional acceptance....*
> 
> If I get no takers I *might* ship worldwide. I'm gonna wait a few days first.


----------



## turbodog

GLOCK18 said:


> Received today look great!



Thanks for letting me know you got it and like it.

They are really nice, yes?!


----------



## souptree

And heavy!! :twothumbs


----------



## will

Every once in awhile I come across a good deal. I am not a real big collector of logo'd minis, but I have been looking around for one of these. This one, plus a standard red mini - $25.00 on ebay last week.


----------



## Flipside

Nice grab! How was it listed?


----------



## katsyonak

A very nice catch, will. I like the lizard thing (or whatever it is )


----------



## will

Flipside said:


> Nice grab! How was it listed?



it was listed as follows:

2 NEW Mini Mag-Lite RARE Marlboro Lizard Maglite Red

The $25 included shipping for the two lights. I like like lizard on the light, different than the usual logo light.


----------



## souptree

In case anyone is seeking one, there is a 24k on Ebay, currently at $99 with 1 bid. #160243459528. I am not bidding on this one, so you won't be sniping me! :thumbsup:


----------



## turbodog

I think I know who the true seller is.


----------



## farmall

Flipside said:


> Nice grab! How was it listed?


I've got one without the box I'd sell for $10.00 shipped.


----------



## turbodog

farmall said:


> I've got one without the box I'd sell for $10.00 shipped.



Careful. The last few posts have been about a real gold minimag (with box) on ebay.


----------



## souptree

farmall said:


> I've got one without the box I'd sell for $10.00 shipped.



If you mean a Marlboro lizard light, I'll take it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flipside

souptree said:


> If you mean a Marlboro lizard light, I'll take it! :thumbsup:


 
I thought you were liquidating to avoid the 'evil eye'???


----------



## greenLED

Heads up:
gold-anodized minimag on at the marketplace:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=179204


----------



## Flipside

*Orphans?*

In hopes of bringing a Jade into the family, I tried putting the Green one and Light Blue one right next to one another for a few months now. So far, no luck. So, we're looking to adopt... Anyone have an orphan that needs a home? :huh:


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Orphans?*



Flipside said:


> In hopes of bringing a Jade into the family, I tried putting the Green one and Light Blue one right next to one another for a few months now. So far, no luck. So, we're looking to adopt... Anyone have an orphan that needs a home? :huh:



IIRC, I found my jade minimag at WalMart.


----------



## will

I got my jade light from Action-Lights about 3 years ago..


----------



## suprattmike

I recently bought a teal minimag from http://www.yourlightsource.com/inc/sdetail/422

I am not sure if this jade or not but it is a very neat color which I had not seen before.


----------



## greenLED

suprattmike said:


> I recently bought a teal minimag from http://www.yourlightsource.com/inc/sdetail/422
> 
> I am not sure if this jade or not but it is a very neat color which I had not seen before.


Could you please post a pic of it? I've never heard of a teal minimag.


----------



## sizzlechest

suprattmike said:


> I recently bought a teal minimag from http://www.yourlightsource.com/inc/sdetail/422
> 
> I am not sure if this jade or not but it is a very neat color which I had not seen before.





Thanks for the link!

I'm not waiting for the picture. I ordered one! We'll see. Also, this web site lists gold as well......had to order one of those as well.

I will now pray for a miracle! :rock:


----------



## suprattmike

Sorry, I do not have a digital camera to post a picture with.


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> I'm not waiting for the picture. I ordered one! We'll see. Also, this web site lists gold as well......had to order one of those as well.
> 
> I will now pray for a miracle! :rock:


Tim - you :rock:


----------



## Brownstone

*Re: AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3*



will said:


> This is mostly standard colors, a few logo items, and a few variations of colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy..



What can you tell us about that 3xAA incandescent MiniMag?


----------



## Flipside

*Re: AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3*

Brownstone: If I recall, it's 2x 2AA's fitted together to make a 3AA incan... Pretty slick!

suprattmike: Thanks for the link! I'll try one out myself. Now the wait for the little brown truck...

sizzle: Gold? Didn't see any listed. You musta' procured the last one...


----------



## greenLED

*Re: AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3*



Brownstone said:


> What can you tell us about that 3xAA incandescent MiniMag?


It was machined (press fit) by Will, IIRC.


----------



## turbodog

Just a word, but www.actionlights.com has some semi-rare stuff in stock. Go there, click on mag, then click on collectible (not 2aa). You will see purple, ice blue, and some other ones also.


----------



## will

*Re: AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3*



Brownstone said:


> What can you tell us about that 3xAA incandescent MiniMag?



I made that by press fitting 2 red mini-mags together.


----------



## sizzlechest

*Re: AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3*



Flipside said:


> Brownstone: If I recall, it's 2x 2AA's fitted together to make a 3AA incan... Pretty slick!
> 
> suprattmike: Thanks for the link! I'll try one out myself. Now the wait for the little brown truck...
> 
> sizzle: Gold? Didn't see any listed. You musta' procured the last one...



You are correct.......the link seems to have vanished for the gold. "Teal" still shows however. This should be interesting.......I hope to hell its an off-color light. (fingers crossed!)


----------



## will

*Re: AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3*



sizzlechest said:


> "Teal" still shows however. This should be interesting.......I hope to hell its an off-color light. (fingers crossed!)



Teal shows, but if you try to order - it comes back as none in stock. They do still have 6 C maglites in stock for under $25.00


----------



## sizzlechest

ALERT!!! My shipment just arrived. Gold & Jade/Kelly color lights!
   
That "teal" color is an oddity and it is a real beauty. It doesn't quite match jade, actually closer to the highly sought after kelly green color. Either way, you need to order one of these now. I just talked to the gal at the web sight and she indicated she had some more of them. They added it back up onto the web site! $12!

I guess all of the jade color hunters have a wish-come-true! However, this is not Target Store jade as far as I can tell, not quite.

Happy hunting!!!


----------



## farmall

Was there a part number on the package?




sizzlechest said:


> ALERT!!! My shipment just arrived. Gold & Jade/Kelly color lights!
> 
> That "teal" color is an oddity and it is a real beauty. It doesn't quite match jade, actually closer to the highly sought after kelly green color. Either way, you need to order one of these now. I just talked to the gal at the web sight and she indicated she had some more of them. They added it back up onto the web site! $12!
> 
> I guess all of the jade color hunters have a wish-come-true! However, this is not Target Store jade as far as I can tell, not quite.
> 
> Happy hunting!!!


----------



## greenLED

greenLED said:


> Tim - you :rock:


I gotta reiterate... Tim - you :rock:


----------



## sizzlechest

farmall said:


> Was there a part number on the package?



It came in gift box style, my invoice however lists: MAG2ATL

I am blown away by this most recent find. I had my wife take a look at this new light next to kelly green (i.e. greenled) and jade, she confirms that this looks closer to kelly green. SO.....even if you own jade green you will want to add this to your collection.

Happy hunting.


----------



## will

Ok - now I have a teal and a 6C on order --- I have a solitaire kelly green, but no mini-mags in that color.


----------



## farmall

will said:


> Ok - now I have a teal and a 6C on order --- I have a solitaire kelly green, but no mini-mags in that color.



When did you order your 6c? They don't even show on the site.

I wonder the purple 2c is true purple or that blue/purple.


----------



## will

farmall said:


> When did you order your 6c? They don't even show on the site.




I ordered the 6C a few days ago - my guess is that they only had a few. It shipped - now I have to figure what to do with it - the total, with shipping, was $27.49


----------



## souptree

Sweet, my order just went through!  I tried a couple days ago when they were still showing sold out. I am really glad I got in on these.

There are also a couple of noteworthy Solitaire colors on that site. I ordered a few of those as well. I am quite interested in finding out what "Robin Egg Blue" is. :naughty:


----------



## sizzlechest

suprattmike said:


> I recently bought a teal minimag from http://www.yourlightsource.com/inc/sdetail/422
> 
> I am not sure if this jade or not but it is a very neat color which I had not seen before.



Suprattmike deserves a HUGE thank you on this find! :thanks:


----------



## suprattmike

Your welcome, I am glad I could help out since I have learned so much from this forum.


----------



## souptree

sizzlechest said:


> Suprattmike deserves a HUGE thank you on this find! :thanks:



Extra huge!!!
 :nana:


----------



## farmall

sizzlechest said:


> Suprattmike deserves a HUGE thank you on this find! :thanks:



+1


----------



## will

I should check out the solitaire colors as well - 

thanks for the find on this site...


----------



## turbodog

I'll compare it against the few I have when mine arrives.


----------



## souptree

They have copper AAs and Solis also. Those are not listed on the website, but they confirmed it over the phone.

I am sorry to report that I got the last "Robin Egg Blue" Solitaire. I actually ordered 2 and they called to say they only had 1 available. He asked if they could substitute a copper Solitaire for the 2nd "Robin Egg Blue", which was when I asked if he had copper AAs as well.

Good luck!!

I am really    on this order, I must say. A bonanza of the first order!


----------



## Flipside

Teal Mini Maglite arrived today... Ya'll don't want one... It's a really wierd color, unlike any other.


----------



## liteguy10

Dear mr. flipside if you are not happy with the light please e-mail me from the site I will gladly refund your credit card for the purchase and the return shipping
I don't want any unhappy customers as I explain on the return tab in my main menu at the top of every page. I am sorry for the lack of a picture on my site but as my old kodak camera doesn't seem to capture the color correctly I have to find a better camera. Again if you are not happy with your light please send me an e-mail and the light and I will gladly refund your purchase+shipping please use this link http://yourlightsource.com/home. Phil/ yourlightsource.com


----------



## Jeritall

liteguy10 said:


> Dear mr. flipside if you are not happy with the light please e-mail me from the site I will gladly refund your credit card for the purchase and the return shipping
> I don't want any unhappy customers as I explain on the return tab in my main menu at the top of every page. I am sorry for the lack of a picture on my site but as my old kodak camera doesn't seem to capture the color correctly I have to find a better camera. Again if you are not happy with your light please send me an e-mail and the light and I will gladly refund your purchase+shipping please use this link http://yourlightsource.com/home. Phil/ yourlightsource.com



"Lighten" up (no pun intended) Phil, sounds like a joke to me. The wierder the color, the more you'll sell... Jer


----------



## liteguy10

Thanks your pun was appreciated I just wanted to make sure my customers know I stand behind my products. In this day of diminishing customer support I would like my customers to know I will stand up and do the right thing. Sorry if this sounds too serious but I guess a cold beer would help.But oe crashed yesterday and all my saved mail went away. Well off to list 2c's in silver that I 
just got on thursday Thanks Phil


----------



## Flipside

liteguy10 said:


> Dear mr. flipside if you are not happy with the light please e-mail me from the site I will gladly refund your credit card for the purchase and the return shipping...


 
To set any misunderstanding straight: the comments I made were entirely _facetious_. There are no issues that need to be resolved. The color, the light, the service are all *FANTASTIC*!


----------



## liteguy10

flipside sorry for the overreaction I just wanted to make sure I didn't have an unhappy customer microsoft installed a new browser and this computer is after two days only now begining to work better. Sorry for my reaction. Phil/yourlightsource.com


----------



## Jeritall

FYI


Top : TEAL (?)

Bottom: SAGE


----------



## Flipside

Jer - 

Do you have a Jade to add to the comparison photo?


----------



## liteguy10

I would have to say that the one on top comes the closest to my stock I bought these from mag itself and was invoiced as teal several years ago. When I take the tailcap off it appears that it has the newer lipseal not the old o-ring.
Phil/ yourlightsource.com


----------



## turbodog

Mine arrived today. It's close to jade, but with more green.

If I catch up with work I may update my pics in post #1.


----------



## Jeritall

Flipside said:


> Jer -
> 
> Do you have a Jade to add to the comparison photo?



The one shown on top is the "Teal", sold by Liteguy. The one on the bottom is the original "Jade" color. Jer


----------



## sizzlechest

liteguy10 said:


> I would have to say that the one on top comes the closest to my stock I bought these from mag itself and was invoiced as teal several years ago. When I take the tailcap off it appears that it has the newer lipseal not the old o-ring.
> Phil/ yourlightsource.com



Amazing. If you don't mind me asking, how many of these did you order from them?

Turbodog, what is that part # tell you / is this an "official" new color?


----------



## souptree

I remember when I first started to seriously collect these, I would look at turbodog's, will's and sizzle's collections and just drool uncontrollably. I still do that from time to time when I catch a pic of a weinrot.

I am curious -- who are the newer MiniMag collectors these days? I'm sure there are some lurkers to this thread who haven't come forward and are quietly building their collections. Please introduce yourselves!! You do not need 200 Maglites to post in this thread!!!!!!

:twothumbs


----------



## Black Rose

Not sure I qualify as a collector, as I currently only have 3 Minimags and they all have been modified (and are used on occasion).

I have a blue one and two black ones; they've all been modified with Nite Ize LEDs and one has the Nite Ize IQ switch. 
I kept the parts so I can restore them back to original. 

I also have a 2AA MagLED Minimag, which is going to be modified with a SSC P4 soon.

Not a lot of choice on these locally....even the normal run of colours is hard to come by.


----------



## Flipside

souptree said:


> Please introduce yourselves!!


 
For me, one of the greatest things to share with a child is a common interest. How awesome it is to connect at *that* level... Instead of surfing the net for all the garbage out there, we check out CPF to see what's up. 

Yes, we're guilty as accused: we look at 'flashlight porn.'

If you don't have kids, or haven't expreienced something like this - well, I don't expect you to understand. It's not easy to put into words, but the feeling when my 12 year old son brings his friends in to see 'the collection' - well, it brings a tear to my eyes...


----------



## turbodog

sizzlechest said:


> Amazing. If you don't mind me asking, how many of these did you order from them?
> 
> Turbodog, what is that part # tell you / is this an "official" new color?




Some observations in no particular order.

1. mag doesn't maintain a list of released colors, especially the harder ones, so there's no way to *really* know.

2. the part # is listed above in prior posts. it doesn't match the format of mag's #s so far, but mag may have a new scheme or this one simply may not adhere to it. again..... no way to really know. 

3. even if it's a mismatched jade or whatever, it does look a good it different than anything I have.

4. i like it, and it has a spot in my collection.


----------



## will

sizzlechest said:


> Amazing. If you don't mind me asking, how many of these did you order from them?
> 
> Turbodog, what is that part # tell you / is this an "official" new color?




Like Turbodog - some observations..

Mag seems to keep a part number for it's standard colors, and some of the runs for special colors or new colors.

The package some of the lights are in can be mismatched, or labeled 'assorted'

within any particular color- there can be variations - some lighter, some darker, some with a different color hue.

then there are the companies that have Mag do special runs. Action Lights now has the darker color orange, Wall*Mart has some variations of purple. 

The anodized color is a dye that is applied to the processed aluminum. add a little red to blue and you have a different color blue ( or even purple ) If the setting tank is not hot enough, the color will be somewhat lighter.


----------



## sizzlechest

Very interesting indeed.

While we are on the subject of color variations, the old school gold color (ebay seller natlsports from a while back) and the modern gold color are quite different. The old school is a muted gold color and the newer are a bright / yellow gold. They show quite different next to each other, again a nice addition to any collection.

I'll post pictures at some point..... 

Happy hunting folks!


----------



## souptree

I got my order yesterday (I lagged picking it up at the post office) and I am beside myself with joy. What arrived was a gold mine in a box to my eye.

Here are my observations:

• The color "Teal" is closer to the action-lights Kelly Green Soli than it is to Jade. It's not an exact match to either Kelly Green or Jade. It is a distinct color of it's own, no question. I really hope we find Kelly Green AAs someday. I used the Solis for my photos because the AAs have already been shown in the thread and I really wanted to show the color next to the Kelly Green. Jade -> Teal -> Kelly form a nice gradient.

• Robin's Egg Blue is a totally unique color that is not even close to any Soli in my collection. Since it was the only one they had, I am calling it unique on CPF until I see another. As far as I am concerned this is as big a score as the Teal, if not more so. Phil, can you tell us where the name "Robin's Egg Blue" came from? Did you give the color that name or did it come so-named from Mag?

• Robin's Egg Blue is not a true match, but is somewhat close to a pair of used AAs I bought on ebay a while back. They have always been oddball lights in my collection.

• Neither Teal nor Robin's Egg Blue are the blue-green color I remember from the 80s and have been searching for with much eagerness. But Robin's Egg Blue is the closest I have gotten yet. I tried to do a comparison shot of the blue Solis, but the blues never seem to come close in my photos. If I can't take a photo that comes at all close, I'm not posting one. I will try again later or over the weekend maybe. In any event, you can see the Robin's Egg Blue Soli in the last photo, although the color isn't right. It's more turquoise than shows in the pic and substantially lighter than standard Mag blue.

• The review/pic I am most eager for is sizzlechest's comparison with the original 'GreenLED' light. Is this new 'Teal' color == GreenLED? It sure looks close, especially in that pic jeritall posted.

• I ordered a gold Soli. It came in a box unlike any I have ever seen before. I should really post a pic of my collection of Maglite boxes at some point. I have been surprised at how many different ones are out there. This was a new addition.

• Lime Green & Copper are both EXACT matches for what I already had. Copper is NOT on the website, but I do advise you to contact Phil at yourlightsource.com if you need a Copper AA or Soli. I have seen a lot of people looking for these copper ones over the last year and who knows when you will see them again.

• Both Robin's Egg Blue and Gold Solis came with an odd battery of a brand I've never heard of before. Anyone ever heard of a Werker Industrial Alkaline before? Those batteries are marked Made in the USA!


----------



## liteguy10

souptree first the werker battery is manufactured by rayovac at there factory in the midwest they are rayovac's industrial line i'm told. I have been using them over a year now and have found that they hold up well and are us mfg. I try and keep my money at home when I can.
The robins egg blue was the name used by mag if you look at the pkg near the bar code and see a black sku used it always means that it is a nonstandard color as all overruns of special order colors by big buyers are packaged in the generic black carding to save money would be my guess. The sku's for both the teal and the robins egg blue were ordered thru a master dist. who is no longer in business, and came with the black sku on the case box. I have engaged mag sales in a discussion about the lime green color only to be told by them since it was a diffulct color to make because if the rectifier had any ripple in it's output the light would come out with the black looking like zebra stripes against the lime green. I wanted to mortgage everything I owned to get those lights but finally after pestering mag for a month a person in production told me that mr. maglica's policy was that mag makes tools not toys hence all lights not true to the ordered color are recycled, Sorry for the long answer but all this is what i've been told. Thanks Phil


----------



## Burgess

to liteguy10 --


Thank you for that information.


:thumbsup:

:goodjob:
_


----------



## will

To liteguy10 

thanks for the information - I wondered how some of the odd colors ended up in the standard market. I know that Wall*Mart and some of the other big chains seem to get off-colors in packages marked assorted, or just mis lableled.

will


----------



## souptree

Thank you, Phil! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeritall

Collecting Minimags was a lot simpler back when "Roy" posted the first picture of 12 or 13 different colored ones back in '02. Then Turbodog posted Maglite's production lists complete with colors and product codes, which made knowing what colors were needed for a complete collection easy and more manageable. Then variations began to appear. I think the first one was a different shade of bronze, and then "blut rot" and a couple of other variations, usually packaged in gift boxes, from Europe appeared. Over the years Maglite produced a satisfying variety of colors that kept the collectors browsing the aisles of Wally world and the pages of thE bay. Today, I think the "designer color " designations such as "robin egg", "teal", "kelly green" etc., Maglite packaging with color names that don't match the flashlight or are labeled variety", and now the "black sku" are very confusing to the collector, especially someone new to the addiction. 

How many different colors and variations are actually out there??? I'd like to try a simple poll to try and find out. Counting only 2AA Mini Maglites with knurled barrels, not the Flags, NASCAR, custom enhanced, or with painted co. logos.

I have 31 which includes camo. How many do you have?


----------



## Flipside

31? 

:sick2:

I just added Charcoal tonight... 

:tinfoil:

However, even with that addition, I'm not even 1/3 of the way to 31...

:mecry:

But, it's all about the hunt, right!?


----------



## greenLED

Jeritall said:


> ...Today, I think the "designer color " designations such as "robin egg", "teal", "kelly green" etc., Maglite packaging with color names that don't match the flashlight or are labeled variety", and now the "black sku" are very confusing to the collector, especially someone new to the addiction.
> 
> How many different colors and variations are actually out there??? I'd like to try a simple poll to try and find out. Counting only 2AA Mini Maglites with knurled barrels, not the Flags, NASCAR, custom enhanced, or with painted co. logos.
> 
> I have 31 which includes camo. How many do you have?


I think some of those names are just repeats of what we've already tracked down and cataloged. For example, just by scanning the recent posts, it sounds to me like the "greenLED" color thanks: Tim) is the same as "teal". 

I just counted 32, BUT, I have 3-4 of repeated colors and 3 different shades of HA. I know for sure I missed out on those colors sold by the German shop.

:thinking: What's this "robin egg" color, Jeritall? (been away for a bit) Oh, nm, it's a Soli color. I don't do Soli's.


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> While we are on the subject of color variations, the old school gold color (ebay seller natlsports from a while back) and the modern gold color are quite different. The old school is a muted gold color and the newer are a bright / yellow gold.


By "modern" gold you mean the ones being sold by that eBay seller in Hong Kong? That's interesting, all those "new old stock" that came in the square plastic tubes are somewhat "muted" shades. I wonder if they changed the way they color the lights at some point.


----------



## turbodog

Here's my current pics. The pictures in post #1 are at least 2 years old.


----------



## Jeritall

greenLED said:


> I think some of those names are just repeats of what we've already tracked down and cataloged. For example, just by scanning the recent posts, it sounds to me like the "greenLED" color thanks: Tim) is the same as "teal".
> 
> I just counted 32, BUT, I have 3-4 of repeated colors and 3 different shades of HA. I know for sure I missed out on those colors sold by the German shop.
> 
> :thinking: What's this "robin egg" color, Jeritall? (been away for a bit) Oh, nm, it's a Soli color. I don't do Soli's.



Pardon my ignorance, but what color is HA, of which you have 3 shades of?


----------



## will

Jeritall said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what color is HA, of which you have 3 shades of?




HA - Hard Anodize - type III anodize. NOT a standard Maglite color, NOT provided by Maglite, these were done as part of group buys.


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> HA - Hard Anodize - type III anodize. NOT a standard Maglite color, NOT provided by Maglite, these were done as part of group buys.


Will's right on target. Two are "natural" HA, but one of them seems to have a really thin anodize layer. The shade is a lot lighter than my other natural HA - it almost looks transparent, if that makes any sense. Both of these were from GB's.

The third HA I have was custom made for me by trivergata. I was after an HA-BK minimag after drolling all over VWTim's (which was made by fivemega and has been, for the longest time, the only HA-BK I know of). 

The shop trivergata used did not use dies to color HA, however, they had some special way of darkening the HA layer, such that the resulting "natural" HA looks black. I also have a couple of Arc LS parts done like that.


----------



## liteguy10

Although this is not exactly a reply to greenleds post but I just recievied a shipment from mag thru a supplier who ordered for me. at the bottom of this post is a picture of the box label, complete with name lt. Lt. teal and the sku. On my invoice from my supplier it just says teal the sku on the label may be an internal one as all the data bases I can check return no results. While cleaning up the shop this morning I came across an old box that held the teals that I got two years ago and the label appears to be stamped not a white label like these new one's that have a date. What I find frustrating is that when talking to mag on friday I found that no two people at mag tell the same story. If any one who purchased a teal from me would like a copy of the box label for their light please e-mail me and I will reply with a picture as an attachment for the light you bought. Also if there is a formal list of all the colors
mag made could you please tell me where this Lt teal fits in it. Thanks Phil/yourlightsource.com 
here it is http://yourlightsource.com/i/u/2100712/i/P1000507.jpg


----------



## turbodog

liteguy10 said:


> Although this is not exactly a reply to greenleds post but I just recievied a shipment from mag thru a supplier who ordered for me. at the bottom of this post is a picture of the box label, complete with name lt. Lt. teal and the sku. On my invoice from my supplier it just says teal the sku on the label may be an internal one as all the data bases I can check return no results. While cleaning up the shop this morning I came across an old box that held the teals that I got two years ago and the label appears to be stamped not a white label like these new one's that have a date. What I find frustrating is that when talking to mag on friday I found that no two people at mag tell the same story. If any one who purchased a teal from me would like a copy of the box label for their light please e-mail me and I will reply with a picture as an attachment for the light you bought. Also if there is a formal list of all the colors
> mag made could you please tell me where this Lt teal fits in it. Thanks Phil/yourlightsource.com
> here it is http://yourlightsource.com/i/u/2100712/i/P1000507.jpg




The m2aXXY (m2a33L) format is the correct format for the minimag. The XX is the color, and the Y is a designator for blister pack, black clamshell, etc.

One thing.... my teal I got from you doesn't have the new style bulb. The overall light's likely several years old. I think the new style bulbs (green or black bulb base) started coming out 4 years ago maybe.


----------



## souptree

turbodog said:


> The m2aXXY (m2a33L) format is the correct format for the minimag. The XX is the color, and the Y is a designator for blister pack, black clamshell, etc.



It would be great if we were able to get a list of the XX and Y codes. I assume that's not something Mag would be forthcoming about though. :shrug:


----------



## turbodog

souptree said:


> It would be great if we were able to get a list of the XX and Y codes. I assume that's not something Mag would be forthcoming about though. :shrug:



I've got an awful lot of them.

Edit:

here they are:



black
m2a01h
m2a016
m2a01L
m2a01c
m2addL
m2a49L w/swiss army knife
m2addL (smooth)
*** available anywhere ***

camo
m2a02h
m2a02L
m2a-camo

red
m2a036
m2a03h
m2a03L
m2ared
m2adel
m2a03r
m2adeL (smooth)

gold (AL)
m2a046
m2a04L
m2a040 clear square plastic hang tag box 103-000-024

orange
m2aauh
m2aauL
m2aauhe (from my blister pack)
m2aau2 action-lights

jade
m2aish
m2aisL
target exclusive

gray/pewter
m2a94L ?
m2a09h gray (confirmed gray 11-2007 @ wal-mart)
m2a-pew ?
m2adhL (smooth) pewter?

bronze
m2a???
m2a02(1/L) leather case (02 is camo)
m2a05(1/L) nylon case
m2a13(1/L) camo nylon case
above 3 p/n from http://www.sncbrun.com/_minir6.htm

silver
m2a106
m2a10h
m2a10L
m2a-sil

light blue

blue
m2a116
m2a11h
m2a11L
m2adfl (smooth, might be wrong blue though)
m2a110 p/n 103-000-090

midnight blue
m2afdL action-lights

dark green
m2a396
m2a39h
m2a39L
m2a-grn
m2adgL (smooth)
m2adjL (smooth) action-lights

lime green
m2aczL
m2aczh
m2adjL (smooth)

flag
m2aaeL
m2a-flag
m2a-flg
m2aaeh

purple
m2a986
m2a98h
m2a-pur
m2adiL (smooth)
m2a98L

pink
m2a126 ?
m2a120 (clear hanging box) 103-000-095

fuschia
m2aaevl (from action-lights)
above p/n is non-knurled

americana (3 light set)
MAG-Y2ABXE (from action-lights)

racing
mag-M2ABWLE (from the box on mine)
part # 104-000-014

nascar spectrum
m2acvh
m2acvL
part # 106-000-474

copper
(S)m2ajyk or m2ajyh
available @ target 7-2004

blueshimmer aka BLS
(s)m2akgn
pn/ 106-000-779
available @ wal-mart 9-2004

ice blue
m2akbn
p/n 106-000-772
m2akbL, black presentation box

charcoal
m2akdn
p/n 106-000-781
from blister pack with sheath and 2 new style bulbs
bls?
2-9-2006
mag verified this is new color, not gray/pewter

NASCAR Spectrum
M2ACVL

maglite racing
m2aBWLE

NASCAR Select
M2ACUL

NASCAR Victory
M2ACSL

Hot pink
M2akyL
Limited edition from action-lights
109-000-692
teal
m2a33L (saw on pic of shipping label from mag)
104-000-292 (saw on pic of shipping label from mag)
yourlightsource.com
6-2008
does not have new style bulb
likely several years old
came in black clamshell

nascar series discontinued about 1999

m2a is aa mag designator
m3a is aaa mag designator

H suffix is blister pack w/ holster
L " is presentation box
C " is combo pack/rubber head/lenses/clip/lanyard
6 " is blister pack w/ batteries and light only
2 " is pres box also?
0 " is clear plastic square tube (1980s style)
D as 4th char means smooth barrel?


----------



## will

Someone might be able to get a list from Maglite. Send them an email, reference a large collector base ( CPF Members who post in this thread ) 

TD has the most complete list that I have seen..


----------



## turbodog

Someone that can program needs to write a script that searches google for m2aXX and filters the results for mag/flashlight/etc.

I did some manual searches that way and discovered some of my part #s. But once they hit the alpha characters it became a wasted effort.

You could also search for the other part # they use: xxx-yyy-zzz. But it's not nearly as common.


----------



## dieselducy

Look what i managed to get my hands on. Is this worth anything? My uncle gave this to me and it is in almost mint condition.






http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2669555246/
Image hosted on Flickr




http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2668729797
image hosted on Flickr




http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2668725505
Image Hosted on Flickr


----------



## greenLED

That looks like a 2AAA light... right?


----------



## souptree

That light is my Maglite Holy Grail. I have been searching for that light for a LOOOOOOONG time (since before I ever heard of CPF). That is the first one I have EVER seen!!!!! PM Sent!!


----------



## dieselducy

greenLED said:


> That looks like a 2AAA light... right?



yep it is. a 2AAA maglite version.. Is this a rare light? and if it is, Is it worth anything?? I'm just curious cause i wanna know if my uncle gave me a flashlight i should throw in the glove box, or if i should keep it in my maglite collection?


----------



## will

That is a collectable light, not a beater. I couldn't guess a price, I don't go after LOGO lights very often. I have a few that caught my eye that fit with some of my other hobbies.


----------



## snakebite

i have the 3c version.
old one as no c in the serial and ontario,calif,usa on bezel.
same etched/machined logo.
did mac do this or mag?at any rate it was a trash find i put a k2 in.its a user not a collector.


streetmaster said:


> This is probably the wrong thread to post this in, but I couldn't find a D-cell Mag section. I apologize if I'm off topic. I was just wondering if any of you Mag collectors have one of these. It's a Mac Tools 2D Mag, I bought it back in '96 or so when I was a mechanic. I used it for performing safety inspections of vehicles. I'm just curios if it's rare, or just a really old Mag.
> Btw, the Mac Tools logo isn't painted on, it's etched.


----------



## greenLED

dieselducy said:


> yep it is. a 2AAA maglite version.. Is this a rare light? and if it is, Is it worth anything?? I'm just curious cause i wanna know if my uncle gave me a flashlight i should throw in the glove box, or if i should keep it in my maglite collection?


"Worth" is in the eye of the beholder. Like Will, it'd be hard to determine a price since I am not interested in logo'ed lights. That said, I think a fair price for a collectible color/style might be around $25. That's, of course, my current maximum personal price range.


----------



## turbodog

snakebite said:


> i have the 3c version.
> old one as no c in the serial and ontario,calif,usa on bezel.
> same etched/machined logo.
> did mac do this or mag?at any rate it was a trash find i put a k2 in.its a user not a collector.




Laser etching can be done by mag if you order enough qty. It's also available at a ton of value-added shops.

Mag will even do a custom color if you order several thousand. I have the exact figure in my files as I seriously entertained it one time.


----------



## dieselducy

liteguy10 said:


> Although this is not exactly a reply to greenleds post but I just recievied a shipment from mag thru a supplier who ordered for me. at the bottom of this post is a picture of the box label, complete with name lt. Lt. teal and the sku. On my invoice from my supplier it just says teal the sku on the label may be an internal one as all the data bases I can check return no results. While cleaning up the shop this morning I came across an old box that held the teals that I got two years ago and the label appears to be stamped not a white label like these new one's that have a date. What I find frustrating is that when talking to mag on friday I found that no two people at mag tell the same story. If any one who purchased a teal from me would like a copy of the box label for their light please e-mail me and I will reply with a picture as an attachment for the light you bought. Also if there is a formal list of all the colors
> mag made could you please tell me where this Lt teal fits in it. Thanks Phil/yourlightsource.com
> here it is http://yourlightsource.com/i/u/2100712/i/P1000507.jpg



Hi Phil!! I just ordered one from you!!!! you will see it pictured here once it arrives. what other unique colors to you have, thanks much.


----------



## dieselducy

souptree said:


> That light is my Maglite Holy Grail. I have been searching for that light for a LOOOOOOONG time (since before I ever heard of CPF). That is the first one I have EVER seen!!!!! PM Sent!!



PM sent to you as well :wave:


----------



## greenLED

Apparently there's 2 types of Mag camo patterns (the traditional woodland and digital). In this post, jcs71 claims there's a 2AA miniMagLED in digital camo. 

I've only seen the traditional 2AA minimags we collect in the woodland camo pattern. I did a quick Google search and the only digital camo minimags I found were the 3AA MagLED's (no 2AA MagLEDs, as claimed).

Anybody's seen the "regular" 2AA minimags in digital camo? Or info on the 2AA LED version in that camo pattern? (not that I'm interested in the latter for my collection, but I figured it'd be cool to see one)


----------



## willrx

I have a 2AA MiniMag LED in digital camo. Bought it at Fry's.


----------



## will

I checked out the Maglite site ( www.maglite.com ) The Camo styles they show for the 2AA mini, the 2AA MagLED and the 3AA MagLED are the digital style ( all square corners ) 

Is this the new style ? Where are they available ?


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> Is this the new style ? Where are they available?


I'm thinking it must've been released recently.

I only heard about them last night and have never seen one for real. I found one on-line site that has them. I sent them an e-mail asking to confirm whether this is in fact the digital camo version of the traditional 2AA minimag.

turbodog, the code seems to be M2AMHR.


----------



## sizzlechest

greenLED said:


> I'm thinking it must've been released recently.
> 
> I only heard about them last night and have never seen one for real. I found one on-line site that has them. I sent them an e-mail asking to confirm whether this is in fact the digital camo version of the traditional 2AA minimag.
> 
> turbodog, the code seems to be M2AMHR.



Looks promising! Yet another addition to the collection!?!........
Let us know what you find out as I'm actually going to wait on this one. 

Actually than three different camos would be available if you count this splash anodized camo! :devil:


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> Looks promising! Yet another addition to the collection!?!........
> Let us know what you find out as I'm actually going to wait on this one.
> 
> Actually than three different camos would be available if you count this splash anodized camo! :devil:



I'm hoping so. It's not every day that we find a new production model.

I'll report as soon as I hear back from the shop. I'm abroad and delivery times are long, so somebody else will have to take the plunge to report sooner.


----------



## Patriot

sizzlechest said:


> Looks promising! Yet another addition to the collection!?!........
> Let us know what you find out as I'm actually going to wait on this one.
> 
> Actually than three different camos would be available if you count this splash anodized camo! :devil:




I really like the one 7th from the right. That's neat looking!


----------



## farmall

Here's a pretty good photo.


----------



## greenLED

Looking good!

I find it a bit odd that the digital camo pattern seems to be preferentially offered in the MagLED versions. Could it be that Mag will eventually discontinue the classic incan 2AA? :shrug:


----------



## will

I ordered from All Spectrum the following

Mini Maglite Flashlight, 2 AA Cell, HOLSTER COMBO, DIGITAL CAMO (M2AMRH).

I don't think there was a 'Woodlands' Camo available for the MagLED.


----------



## turbodog

greenLED said:


> I'm thinking it must've been released recently.
> 
> I only heard about them last night and have never seen one for real. I found one on-line site that has them. I sent them an e-mail asking to confirm whether this is in fact the digital camo version of the traditional 2AA minimag.
> 
> turbodog, the code seems to be M2AMHR.



It's led. Look at the tailcap.


----------



## will

If you check out the Maglite web site, you will see that all the Camo lights are now Digital Camo.
They now have the following in Digital Camo listed.

2AA - Incan
2AA - LED
3AA - LED

3D - Incan
3D - LED

I think the 2AA and 3AA Digital Camos are new colors to that product line.


----------



## greenLED

turbodog said:


> It's led. Look at the tailcap.


 The split ring hole could be on the back of the pic? The head looks to have the right proportion to be incan, though. :shrug: 

I haven't heard from these guys. Anybody US-based willing to call them and verify?

From their website, phone numbers:
206-219-3733
866-319-2762 (Toll free US & Canada)


----------



## will

greenLED said:


> The split ring hole could be on the back of the pic? The head looks to have the right proportion to be incan, though. :shrug:
> 
> I haven't heard from these guys. Anybody US-based willing to call them and verify?
> 
> From their website, phone numbers:
> 206-219-3733
> 866-319-2762 (Toll free US & Canada)



Farmall's is the LED version, the head is longer than than an Incan light. I ordered from All Spectrum - they have the digital camo incan version of the light. I should have it a few days.


----------



## souptree

It's too bad the Solis and 2xAAAs never got the camo treatment.


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> Farmall's is the LED version, the head is longer than than an Incan light. I ordered from All Spectrum - they have the digital camo incan version of the light. I should have it a few days.


I was referring to the tailcap on the pic at crocblades, BTW - I tought that's what td was talking about. 

I any case, I'll sit tight until I hear your report. :thanks:


----------



## turbodog

will said:


> Farmall's is the LED version, the head is longer than than an Incan light. I ordered from *All Spectrum *- they have the digital camo incan version of the light. I should have it a few days.




What's the contact info for them?


----------



## turbodog

Crocblade's photo shows the tailcap with enough detail that it seems pretty clear that it is the led version.

Look at the radiused end of the cap. It's more square than the incan.

Also, I can see what looks like knurling on the tailcap. There's none on the incan.


----------



## greenLED

Thanks for clarifying, TD. I don't own a MagLED and its been a while since I last saw one.

The info I found for allspectrum is:
http://www.allspectrum.com/
1877-899-7400

They seem to have 2 different packagings for the digital camo 2AA (incan)
Package 1
Package 2


----------



## turbodog

Just placed my allspectrum order.


----------



## will

I received my lights from All Spectrum, the pattern is like the one pictured by farmall. The ones I got were the 2AA incan version. ( regular Mini-Mags )

This is the Led Version - I can't post my own picture. 





So - this is a new pattern from Maglite.


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> I received my lights from All Spectrum, the pattern is like the one pictured by farmall. The ones I got were the 2AA incan version. ( regular Mini-Mags )
> ...
> So - this is a new pattern from Maglite.


Sweet! Thanks for confirming, will.


----------



## Flipside

Great! Just what I needed! Another light to collect...:shakehead

At least this one is available today.


----------



## dieselducy

*Gold Plated Brass Maglite*





IMAGE HOSTED ON FLICKR
http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2731608407/

Well I FINALLY got one!! How may you ask? I traded my GH bush maglite for it. I am not gonna reveal who without their permission but you know who you are and your GH bush lite is on its way to you!!! 

This lite is BEAUTIFUL! and heavier empty than a regular mini mag with batteries!!


----------



## turbodog

Nice light.

But, dude..... fingernails.

Eee yikes!


----------



## turbodog

Also,

My light arrived today. Mark down another confirmation that allspectrum has digital camp 2aa in the incan version.


----------



## greenLED

Sweet.

Heads up, a couple of unusual colors over at the CPFM:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=181941


----------



## sizzlechest

*Re: Gold Plated Brass Maglite*



dieselducy said:


> NICE SCORE, CONGRATULATIONS. Seems like a fair trade deal as well.
> 
> It has been an exciting time with new finds / additions to the collection. Burnt orange, teal green and now I too will confirm the new camo pattern from mag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hunting folks.


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Gold Plated Brass Maglite*



sizzlechest said:


> Happy hunting folks.


Pun intended!? 

Nice group there, sizzle! Do the 2 woodland camo have new vs. old engraving on the bezel?

I remember natlsports auctioning some of those new old stock camo minimags a while back. Like an idiot I let that one pass because I already had a woodland camo one.


----------



## dieselducy

*Re: Gold Plated Brass Maglite*



sizzlechest said:


> dieselducy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE SCORE, CONGRATULATIONS. Seems like a fair trade deal as well.
> 
> It has been an exciting time with new finds / additions to the collection. Burnt orange, teal green and now I too will confirm the new camo pattern from mag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hunting folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal for the finish on the gold maglite to have VERY FINE hairline scratches, pertty much only visible in the right light and under a magnifying glass??? maybee storage wear?
Click to expand...


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Gold Plated Brass Maglite*



dieselducy said:


> sizzlechest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal for the finish on the gold maglite to have VERY FINE hairline scratches, pertty much only visible in the right light and under a magnifying glass??? maybee storage wear?
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience, yes.
Click to expand...


----------



## sizzlechest

*Re: Gold Plated Brass Maglite*



greenLED said:


> Pun intended!?
> 
> Nice group there, sizzle! Do the 2 woodland camo have new vs. old engraving on the bezel?
> 
> I remember natlsports auctioning some of those new old stock camo minimags a while back. Like an idiot I let that one pass because I already had a woodland camo one.



 never new of an old stock bezel. Never saw the auction. Mine are new.

Diesel, don't sweat the small stuff, BE HAPPY, that is THE holy grail of minimags! :bow:


----------



## Jeritall

Gold is about the softest metal there is, (on Moh's scale of hardness gypsum is 2, gold is 2.5, a copper penny is 3, and diamond is 10). So yes, rub wear shows up very easily on gold plate, so don't play with it. (The Mini-Mag of course)...


----------



## Flipside

*Re: Gold Plated Brass Maglite*



dieselducy said:


> Is it normal for the finish on the gold maglite to have VERY FINE hairline scratches, pertty much only visible in the right light and under a magnifying glass??? maybee storage wear?


 
I used to work for Parker Pen, and when it was still in operation here in the States, we made some quite a bit of Gold plated stuff. A sputter coating process used alternating layers of Gold and TiN for durability. 

Many *prototypes* used stock parts that were electro-plated in a layer of Gold (dipped in a tank with anode and cathode). This would be most similar to the Gold MM that you have now. The Gold deposited by that process was not at all tolerant of wear, because it is by it's very nature quite soft. 

The scratches that you're seeing could have been caused by a simple wipe of a paper towel. A true electro-plate of Gold (not the lamination process of Gold / TiN) is not very durable, and subject to wear very easily.


----------



## farmall

*


----------



## greenLED

Heads up on a possible custom anodizing run from hoffner5. It's "CompCote gold" (details in the Marketplace).:






Anybody interested in getting some minimags done?


----------



## will

greenLED said:


> Heads up on a possible custom anodizing run from hoffner5. It's "CompCote gold" (details in the Marketplace).:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody interested in getting some minimags done?




I would be, not sure if he is actually going to do this..


----------



## souptree

I know I'm in on the hoffner5 GB for something, but it's been so long, I'm not even sure what. I do not think gold was an option before. I think the earlier order was red, black and HA-Nat. If gold is added, I am in for 2 AAs and (if possible) 1 Soli.

Thanks for the heads up, Migs! :twothumbs


----------



## sunspot

I'm still waiting for my HA-III Nat from hoffner5 before I go for the Gold.


----------



## will

sunspot said:


> I'm still waiting for my HA-III Nat from hoffner5 before I go for the Gold.


I might be wrong here - I think the gold is from a different shop. The one he is using for the group buy has been - well - slow.


----------



## sunspot

Will, you are most likely correct but I still want my first order in hand before putting in a second order.

Speaking of second orders, will you ever do another Nickel plate run ?

It would look so nice beside a Gold Mag:devil:


----------



## will

sunspot said:


> Speaking of second orders, will you ever do another Nickel plate run :



I have no plans at this time, maybe in a month or two...


----------



## sunspot

will said:


> I have no plans at this time, maybe in a month or two...


Put my name on a list. I'm ready


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> I might be wrong here - I think the gold is from a different shop. The one he is using for the group buy has been - well - slow.


Yup, it's a different shop. He's exploring other supplier options seeing how long this first shop has taken.


----------



## sizzlechest

Dramatic reduction in cost from the swiss seller. Might be worth a purchase if you've been dragging your feet because of cost.

http://www.waffenzimmermann.ch/shop/index.php?cat=c70_Maglite.html&page=2

Also, I ordered from action lights and they are running out of stock of the americana set if you haven't already scooped one of these up. 

Happy hunting folks!


----------



## Flipside

Thanks for the head's up! Too bad the good 'ole American Dollar is such a wimp now-a-days. Then the 15 Fr would be even more affordable.


----------



## sunspot

The Gold is listed at 15 Fr.
15.00 CHF = 13.3695 USD 

That sounds like a good price to me. I wonder what the shipping would be?


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> Dramatic reduction in cost from the swiss seller. Might be worth a purchase if you've been dragging your feet because of cost.
> 
> http://www.waffenzimmermann.ch/shop/index.php?cat=c70_Maglite.html&page=2
> 
> Also, I ordered from action lights and they are running out of stock of the americana set if you haven't already scooped one of these up.
> 
> Happy hunting folks!


Speaking of AL... whatever happened to their website. I can't find a way of purchasing their products. All I see is a list of links to a whole bunch of products, related products, "product overviews", etc. but no way of placing an order.


Please remind me, is the Anthrazit any different from bronze?


----------



## will

greenLED said:


> Speaking of AL... whatever happened to their website. I can't find a way of purchasing their products. All I see is a list of links to a whole bunch of products, related products, "product overviews", etc. but no way of placing an order.
> 
> 
> Please remind me, is the Anthrazit any different from bronze?




if you go to the AL site - 
click on Maglite 

then you are presented with list of all their types of lights. 

then click on the type you want - for example, 2D . then you are taken to a screen where you can click on 'BUY' and add it to your shopping cart. 

I think the Anthrazit is a lighter color than bronze.


----------



## sunspot

will said:


> I think the Anthrazit is a lighter color than bronze.


I did a google on Anthrazit. It said a charcoal-grey but I bow to Will's knowedge:bow:

I sent an email asking about USA shipments. Is this a good site to buy from?

Is Hellblau the same as Shimmer Blue? What is the Grün color?

Damn you guys for getting me started on Mini-Mags


----------



## will

I did a google on Anthrazit. It said a charcoal-grey but I bow to Will's knowedge

I bought one a few years back, I though it was going to be charcoal-grey,but it is a light bronze color.

I sent an email asking about USA shipments. Is this a good site to buy from?

I bought from them a few times - they were slow, but no real problems

Is Hellblau the same as Shimmer Blue? No it is a different color blue

What is the Grün color? Green ..


----------



## Flipside

greenLED said:


> Please remind me, is the Anthrazit any different from bronze?


 


will said:


> I think the Anthrazit is a lighter color than bronze.


 
+1 I was really hopeful the Anthrazit was going to be a nice, dark brown color, but no joy. It is not brown or bronze. That won't deter me, however, so the search is still on for a bronze .


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> if you go to the AL site -
> click on Maglite
> 
> then you are presented with list of all their types of lights.
> 
> then click on the type you want - for example, 2D . then you are taken to a screen where you can click on 'BUY' and add it to your shopping cart.
> 
> I think the Anthrazit is a lighter color than bronze.



Hi, Will - would you mind pasting a link here?
I've tried a couple of different ways of accessing the product pages and I can't seem to find the option to buy anywhere. (I'm after the burnt orange.... which doesn't load at all.)

:thanks:

 on the shipping charges from Germany.


----------



## sunspot

greenLED said:


> on the shipping charges from Germany.


It hurt:mecry:. I ordered 3 Mini-Mags at 45 CHF and the shipping was 44 CHF :eeksign:.

Okay, so it costs about $26 each. My collection grows


----------



## greenLED

uch: That's a little too much for ordering just one with my current budget.


----------



## sizzlechest

Green,

Here's the link:

http://www.action-lights.com/index.asp?bhcp=1#meinav=shop:detail

I ordered a couple burnt orange today with no problem. 

The bronze from the swiss seller is a must have, they are awesome and old stock. As I remember the bronze is a walmart color the other is from a far away land from a seller charging entirely too much! Makes it much more fun!


----------



## greenLED

:thanks: Sizzle!!

That's really weird... now I type the AL link into my browser and get a home page that looks like what you linked. On my previous attempts, all I got was a long list of product links, but no way of buying them.

...burnt orange on its way. 

I'll think about that bronze one.


----------



## Flipside

With a growing collection of lights, I've looked for ways to store and display everything. After checking out display cabinets and the like, I've decided to do my own thing. I've decided to make a holder that will mount to a wall, level with the floor, and the lights will 'hang' by their head. Here's a bird's eye view of the holder - with capacity for up to 47 lights (could be cut down into smaller sections - this is just the most efficient use of a chunk of acrylic sheet):







This is only a portion of the holder, and as you can see by the specification, the holder is made of 1" thick Acrylic. The lights are staggered front to back, and the heads will appear to overlap when viewed from the front. The bodies will have 1/4" separation between them.

There's a little pocket to cradle each head, and prevent the light from sliding out of the slot. 

Presently, plans are to water jet the acrylic, or CNC it. After machinining, all surfaces will be flame polished so that the holder will essentially disappear, and the lights will look like they're floating in air. At least, that's the plan.


----------



## sunspot

FS, that holder looks nice. Please post any pictures when you make it.


Is Hellblau the same as the Limited Edition Blue from Action Lights? Anyone?


----------



## willrx

Flipside,
Thanks for sharing this. If it works out, maybe you can help others with similar projects-a sale that is.


----------



## greenLED

Really nice idea, Flipside! I like the concept of the lights "floating" in midair.


----------



## Flipside

willrx said:


> Flipside,
> Thanks for sharing this. If it works out, maybe you can help others with similar projects-a sale that is.


 
Well, preliminary quotes are coming in at $150 - $250, depending on how many get made. I must admit that's pretty spendy for a simple holder, but it will hold 47 lights, and mount directly to the wall. If you're interested in more details, feel free to PM.


----------



## greenLED

My new digital camo minimag came in today! 

It looks pretty cool, despite the pattern being painted (no surprises here). 

I was looking at the background color, and it reminds me of greenish HA anodizing. It doesn't look like the regular shiny Type II anodizing in other minimags.

Flip, still haven't had a chance to dig for youknowwhat.


----------



## willrx

Anyone know the color difference between the older Gold anodized Mini-Mag and the newer version? I was asked this question by a fellow CPF member but I do not have the newer version to compare it to. Here is a pic of what I'm referring to:


----------



## will

willrx said:


> Anyone know the color difference between the older Gold anodized Mini-Mag and the newer version? I was asked this question by a fellow CPF member but I do not have the newer version to compare it to.



Is there a difference? and - is the newer version from Maglite. I thought they stopped the gold color a few years back.


----------



## willrx

Not sure if there is a difference either. Apparently the question came from a member with a gold MM that has a newer style bezel-not new, just newer than the ones I posted. Thanks for helping.


----------



## sizzlechest

Wow, that is a bunch of old school gold anodized lights you have there! 

They are the same color gold as far as classification is concerned.
The "newer" version of the gold is a brighter gold color, these old school lights you are showing are a dull gold color. For color / variation collectors it is enough that I consider them to be different. Not all parties would agree with this.


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> Is there a difference? and - is the newer version from Maglite. I thought they stopped the gold color a few years back.


The only "newer" gold anodized MM's I´ve seen are those coming from that Hong Kong seller on eBay. 



sizzlechest said:


> They are the same color gold as far as classification is concerned.
> The "newer" version of the gold is a brighter gold color, these old school lights you are showing are a dull gold color. For color / variation collectors it is enough that I consider them to be different. Not all parties would agree with this.


I've been asked if the Hong Kong seller's lights are "real" or "fake", but I have no idea, and don't own any HK units to say (even if I did, it'd be hard to tell real from fake apart, I'd think).

With all the color variations under the same name, they could very well be batch differences, for all I know. Seems to me that all of those "new but old" stock (with the squarish engraving) have duller colors than new production batches.


----------



## willrx

Thanks for your extensive input guys. The MM elders have spoken.


----------



## greenLED

My "burnt orange" came in yesterday. I'm lovin' it!! It reminds me of paprika; very nice color.

My teal is still somewhere between Phil's shop and my mailbox.


----------



## sizzlechest

greenLED said:


> My "burnt orange" came in yesterday. I'm lovin' it!! It reminds me of paprika; very nice color.
> 
> My teal is still somewhere between Phil's shop and my mailbox.



Arrived yet? VERY curious of your input on this light color......is this the color you described so long ago?

Best to you all & happy hunting!


----------



## roces111

Thoes who have come before me:

Thank you all ahead of time. I am very new to collecting 2 AA MM's (with in the last week or so). I am looking for a complete color list. I know that several have been posted but some of them are a few years old. I am only interested in Maglite colors not custom colors. I would also like to any direction on where to find any of the other rare colors.

So far in my collection I have:
Red
Hot Pink
Gray
Black
Silver
Blue
Purple
Copper
Dark Green
Shimmer Blue
Orange
Midnight Blue
Ice Blue
Teal


----------



## Burgess

to roces111 --

Welcome to CandlePowerForums !

:welcome:

_


----------



## farmall

roces111 said:


> . I am only interested in Maglite colors not custom colors.




I've heard that before.

:welcome:


----------



## greenLED

:welcome: roces! Hey, you got some pretty rare colors there (orange, for example; I've only ever seen 2 of them).

I'm one of those who decided to collect *only* "Maglite colors not custom colors". Somehow "Mag colors" keep popping up, so hang on tight, 'cuz it'll be a really fun ride! 

Although old, turbodog's list of color codes hasn't changed and is the most complete list assembled. Sometimes we find a batch of a certain color (and same color code) that is deemed different enough from the regular offering. 




sizzlechest said:


> Arrived yet? VERY curious of your input on this light color......is this the color you described so long ago?
> 
> Best to you all & happy hunting!


My buddy sizzle!! :buddies:

I just put all my green minimags together, and from darkest to lightest, I'd rank them as follows:

green (aka. dark green)
"greenLED" :rock:
teal
jade (slightly blueish hue)

lime green is of a significantly different hue than the rest of greens and it doesn't quite match in a darkest-to-lightest shade of green rating.

Teal is a slightly lighter shade than the "greenLED" color I have. It's almost as comparing gray vs. charcoal. :twothumbs

The mental image I have of that odd sighting is somewhere in between around jade and teal/greenLED. Next time I see an odd color in the wild I'm gonna forget all manners and try to buy it on the spot.


----------



## turbodog

roces111 said:


> Thoes who have come before me:
> 
> Thank you all ahead of time. I am very new to collecting 2 AA MM's (with in the last week or so). I am looking for a complete color list. I know that several have been posted but some of them are a few years old. I am only interested in Maglite colors not custom colors. I would also like to any direction on where to find any of the other rare colors.
> 
> So far in my collection I have:
> Red
> Hot Pink
> Gray
> Black
> Silver
> Blue
> Purple
> Copper
> Dark Green
> Shimmer Blue
> Orange
> Midnight Blue
> Ice Blue
> Teal



Please see post #1 in this thread.

**************



black
m2a01h
m2a016
m2a01L
m2a01c
m2addL
m2a49L w/swiss army knife
m2addL (smooth)
*** available anywhere ***

camo
m2a02h
m2a02L
m2a-camo

red
m2a036
m2a03h
m2a03L
m2ared
m2adel
m2a03r
m2adeL (smooth)

gold (AL)
m2a046
m2a04L
m2a040 clear square plastic hang tag box 103-000-024

orange
m2aauh
m2aauL
m2aauhe (from my blister pack)
m2aau2 action-lights

jade
m2aish
m2aisL
target exclusive

gray/pewter
m2a94L ?
m2a09h gray (confirmed gray 11-2007 @ wal-mart)
m2a-pew ?
m2adhL (smooth) pewter?

bronze
m2a???
m2a02(1/L) leather case (02 is camo)
m2a05(1/L) nylon case
m2a13(1/L) camo nylon case
above 3 p/n from http://www.sncbrun.com/_minir6.htm

silver
m2a106
m2a10h
m2a10L
m2a-sil

light blue

blue
m2a116
m2a11h
m2a11L
m2adfl (smooth, might be wrong blue though)
m2a110 p/n 103-000-090

midnight blue
m2afdL action-lights

dark green
m2a396
m2a39h
m2a39L
m2a-grn
m2adgL (smooth)
m2adjL (smooth) action-lights

lime green
m2aczL
m2aczh
m2adjL (smooth)

flag
m2aaeL
m2a-flag
m2a-flg
m2aaeh

purple
m2a986
m2a98h
m2a-pur
m2adiL (smooth)
m2a98L

pink
m2a126 ?
m2a120 (clear hanging box) 103-000-095

fuschia
m2aaevl (from action-lights)
above p/n is non-knurled

americana (3 light set)
MAG-Y2ABXE (from action-lights)

racing
mag-M2ABWLE (from the box on mine)
part # 104-000-014

nascar spectrum
m2acvh
m2acvL
part # 106-000-474

copper
(S)m2ajyk or m2ajyh
available @ target 7-2004

blueshimmer aka BLS
(s)m2akgn
pn/ 106-000-779
available @ wal-mart 9-2004

ice blue
m2akbn
p/n 106-000-772
m2akbL, black presentation box

charcoal
m2akdn
p/n 106-000-781
from blister pack with sheath and 2 new style bulbs
bls?
2-9-2006
mag verified this is new color, not gray/pewter

NASCAR Spectrum
M2ACVL

maglite racing
m2aBWLE

NASCAR Select
M2ACUL

NASCAR Victory
M2ACSL

Hot pink
M2akyL
Limited edition from action-lights
109-000-692
teal
m2a33L (saw on pic of shipping label from mag)
104-000-292 (saw on pic of shipping label from mag)
yourlightsource.com
6-2008
does not have new style bulb
likely several years old
came in black clamshell

nascar series discontinued about 1999

m2a is aa mag designator
m3a is aaa mag designator

H suffix is blister pack w/ holster
L " is presentation box
C " is combo pack/rubber head/lenses/clip/lanyard
6 " is blister pack w/ batteries and light only
2 " is pres box also?
0 " is clear plastic square tube (1980s style)
D as 4th char means smooth barrel?


----------



## roces111

Thanks, I have seen that list but what about colors like:

Dark red or Burgundy
Gold 24K
Burnt Orange
Braun
Anthrazit
Hellbalu

I am looking for a complete list or number.


----------



## turbodog

roces111 said:


> Thanks, I have seen that list but what about colors like:
> 
> Dark red or Burgundy
> Gold 24K
> Burnt Orange
> Braun
> Anthrazit
> Hellbalu
> 
> I am looking for a complete list or number.



Dude...

My list is about as complete as it gets. Even mag doesn't know what they have made.


----------



## greenLED

roces111 said:


> Thanks, I have seen that list but what about colors like:
> 
> Dark red or Burgundy
> Gold 24K
> Burnt Orange
> Braun
> Anthrazit
> Hellbalu
> 
> I am looking for a complete list or number.


Roces, I'm afraid some of those are variations of an already given code and not a "new" color. For example, I have "old new stock" and "new stock" red, with the same code, but the "old new stock" is a much darker red.  I kept both because the packaging and the colors are significantly different.


----------



## will

I think that some of us have given names to colors that Mag has not officially given a product code or named color. There have also been special runs with slightly different colors for some of the retail stores.


----------



## roces111

A big thank you everyone. Now I just have to hunt down the ones that I am missing. Again thanks!

One more question. Where are the best places that you guys have found to find some of the rare colors?


----------



## will

I have picked up a few on ebay, sometimes other collectors.


----------



## turbodog

roces111 said:


> A big thank you everyone. Now I just have to hunt down the ones that I am missing. Again thanks!
> 
> One more question. Where are the best places that you guys have found to find some of the rare colors?



Try www.action-lights.com for some of them. Watch ebay for the gold24k. Maybe someone here has an extra 24k gold...


----------



## roces111

I have checked several online stores: zbattery, actionlights, laserdesigns, as well as a few others. If anybody has any of the rare or hard to find colors thats they are willing to part with please PM me with what you have and a price. I am looking for:


Jade
Lime Green
Light Blue
Fuschia
Pink
Gold
24 Gold
Bronze
Charcoal

Black (Smooth)
Red (Smooth)
Pewter (Smooth)
Blue (Smooth)
Dark Green (Smooth)
Lime Green (Smooth)
Purple (Smooth)
Fuschia (Smooth)


----------



## sunspot

I received my order from Waffenzimmermann. It took 5 weeks to get here from Switzerland. 

I bought Gold, Anthrazit and Hellblau. The Anthrazit is a very pale Bronze and the Hellblau is a bit
lighter than the Shimmer Blue.











Ops, I spelled shimmer wrong.

I ordered the Teal from Yourlightsource and it should be here soon.

Now to place a order with Action Lights.


----------



## sizzlechest

sunspot said:


> I received my order from Waffenzimmermann. It took 5 weeks to get here from Switzerland.
> 
> I bought Gold, Anthrazit and Hellblau. The Anthrazit is a very pale Bronze and the Hellblau is a bit
> lighter than the Shimmer Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ops, I spelled shimmer wrong.
> 
> I ordered the Teal from Yourlightsource and it should be here soon.
> 
> Now to place a order with Action Lights.



How fun to pick up all those new colors in such a short time. :goodjob:

I've said this before but the colors (off-colors as some refer to them) from this swiss seller, once gone will NEVER be available again.

Happy hunting folks.


----------



## will

sizzlechest said:


> I've said this before but the colors (off-colors as some refer to them) from this swiss seller, once gone will NEVER be available again.
> 
> Happy hunting folks.



One of my favorite colors is Weinrot - no longer available


----------



## sunspot

I just wanted to add that zbattery has the Copper color. I placed my order for one plus the Dark Green.

Will, are you ready to make more wood mini's? A guy I work with was asking about them.


----------



## greenLED

sunspot said:


> I just wanted to add that zbattery has the Copper color.


Cool. Those suddenly went from readily available at Target (IIRC) to being rare.


----------



## will

sunspot said:


> Will, are you ready to make more wood mini's? A guy I work with was asking about them.



I have been out of New York in Florida. My shop is in NY, I should be getting back there soon. Once I return I can start to make up some of the wood minis...


----------



## sizzlechest

Any predictions for the presidential inaugural maglite? Will they be produced?


----------



## sunspot

I was just thinking about that on my way home tonight!!!!!!


----------



## souptree

I highly doubt they will be produced, unfortunately. Maglica is a rabid Republican. There were no lights produced for either Clinton inaugural. I did wonder if we'd see a 4th inaugural light if McCain won. If they make one for Obama, I will be shocked and delighted, in that order.

I still need a blue 2005. If anyone has one for me, please be in touch. :thumbsup:


----------



## turbodog

THE PUNISHER said:


> SMOKING WOOD DISPLAYS.GOT A LINK



Sorry I missed your question. My cases were made by a local nationally-recognized master craftsman.

If anyone wants some, they run about $125-$150 each with a min qty of about 10. I got off lucky; he made me 2 as a favor for being a good customer.

Website


----------



## eganlaw

Hey Will, what da' heck you been up to?? Koa' Hawaii.. remember me!!! joel.. drop me an email if can, Aloha's ~joel


----------



## will

eganlaw said:


> Hey Will, what da' heck you been up to?? Koa' Hawaii.. remember me!!! joel.. drop me an email if can, Aloha's ~joel



Anyone who has one of the Koa lights I made over the last few years has wood from Hawaii. Joel has supplied me with some really Beautiful wood..

email on it's way

Aloha..


----------



## sunspot

A heads up.
I was on the phone with Action Lights and was told that there is only 3 Nascar style lights left and no more from the factory.
They are out of stock on the Americana's set but they will be getting another shipment of them soon.

Has anyone ever heard of a Sky Blue Mini-Mag? Someone has one (1) in stock but it's a bit pricey. I'd like to make sure it's not just the regular Blue. They don't have the color code.


----------



## sunspot

*Re: Gold Plated Brass Maglite*



sizzlechest said:


> It has been an exciting time with new finds / additions to the collection. Burnt orange, teal green and now I too will confirm the new camo pattern from mag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hunting folks.


What pattern is the one on the left? It looks different from the other 2 old style camo.


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Gold Plated Brass Maglite*

sunspot, never heard of "sky blue" before. :shrug:

IIRC, that camo one to the left was from a custom run by modamag (?).


----------



## sunspot

greenLED, Thank you.

I should of started years ago. sigh.

I may call and buy the so called "Sky Blue". It will be about $33 shipped.


----------



## sunspot

It's time for a bump on this thread.

I found some Lime Green Minis at Bonds of London.
£16.95

http://www.bondsoflondon.com/catalouge/moredetails.asp?id=2662&cid=30


----------



## will

sunspot said:


> It's time for a bump on this thread.
> 
> I found some Lime Green Minis at Bonds of London.
> £16.95
> 
> http://www.bondsoflondon.com/catalouge/moredetails.asp?id=2662&cid=30



they show 3 in stock - It might make sense for someone to do a 'group buy' on these to save on shipping. only if there are 3 people here interested, I already have both the lime in knurled and smooth.


----------



## sunspot

The shipping is not too bad, it's the £ to $. I ordered the Lime and a Jade for £30.90 + £7.99 S&H. My cost $58.


----------



## sizzlechest

sunspot said:


> The shipping is not too bad, it's the £ to $. I ordered the Lime and a Jade for £30.90 + £7.99 S&H. My cost $58.




I did the same. I predict 10% chance this will actually come to terms, but I'm in.


----------



## addictedmatt

If anyone orders them, I am in for one.


----------



## Jeritall

Presidential inauguration maglites. What sizes, and what colors were they issued in?


----------



## souptree

Jeritall said:


> Presidential inauguration maglites. What sizes, and what colors were they issued in?



1989 - Black AAA
2001 - Red AA
2005 - Blue AA


----------



## sizzlechest

sizzlechest said:


> I did the same. I predict 10% chance this will actually come to terms, but I'm in.



Well, I stand corrected. I got a confirmation call from bonds of london on my recent order! 

:rock:


----------



## SG688

An early camo pattern, all ano - no paint.






http://www.imageocean.net/


----------



## turbodog

SG688 said:


> An early camo pattern, all ano - no paint.



Doesn't look right. Pic makes it look like a sharpie was used. Notice the coloring over the bezel lettering.

DAGS on what will remove sharpie coloring.


----------



## will

turbodog said:


> DAGS on what will remove sharpie coloring.




lacquer thinner.. Keep it off any thing plastic...


----------



## turbodog

will said:


> lacquer thinner.. Keep it off any thing plastic...



Yeah! That stuff is awesome. I've got a few gallons in the garage.

It's good for:

1. removing lacquer that I use for woodwork
2. removing DRIED latex paint from brushes
3. removing pretty much anything else you need removed


----------



## sunspot

I snagged this from eBay. The listing said it was from 1997.


----------



## SG688

SG688 said:


> An early camo pattern, all ano - no paint.


 


turbodog said:


> Doesn't look right. Pic makes it look like a sharpie was used. Notice the coloring over the bezel lettering. ...
> .


 
Yeah, it does kind'a look like that. Honest, that's the way it came. Dye is dye.

The O.D. is in the lettering too. 

Was there ever a plain matt olive drab light?


----------



## turbodog

Not that I've ever seen.

It could be a custom light done by a pro shop. I've seen one other light that Mag did not make, but the shop did such a good job that you couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## Flipside

Any 'factory' Mag that I've seen has the bezel lettering applied after the anno, either by laser or stamp. This displaces and / or removes the anno. The bezel marking on your light suggests that the anno was done after the stamp = custom / non factory.


----------



## SG688

Interesting.
The light is 20+ years old, off the rack, in the Mag packaging. So long ago that I can't begin to remember where I bought it.
Obviously well used.


----------



## NeonLights

sunspot said:


> I snagged this from eBay. The listing said it was from 1997.


Nice find! I've wanted one of those for quite a few years (haven't been actively looking for awhile though). I had a chance to buy some 6 or 8 years ago but kept putting it off, then the supply dried up. I do have the 3D version of that light though, one of these days I'll track down an AA MiniMag or two like that.


----------



## turbodog

SG688 said:


> Interesting.
> The light is 20+ years old, off the rack, in the Mag packaging. So long ago that I can't begin to remember where I bought it.
> Obviously well used.



It may be an unauthorized copy. There have been several instances of mag copying through the years.


----------



## SG688

Not being argumentative, but in the interest of science ...


----------



## turbodog

Look at the bezel lettering. It appears stamped. I'm looking at some minimags I have from ~20 years ago and they are laser engraved. And also... the lettering is always done after the colors are applied, making the lettering stand out white.

Hmmm...

Coming back to this again. I compared the bezel to a "D" maglite from 24 years ago. It matches. The letters are stamped. Moreover, the wording matches: Mag changed bezel lettering ~15 years ago to add "USA" to the bezel. Yours does not have this as my old "D" doesn't either.

It's a hard call. This could be an extremely rare camo that was later revised. But it could be a copy also. I swear the dark spots look like sharpie... If it IS legit.... why is this the only one like it? Camo was fairly popular so you'd think we would have seen other like it.

Also.... minimag colors started with black, red, blue. I wonder when camo was added.

The camo pattern you have looks strange. The background green color is like no mag color I've ever seen.

I assume the spare lamp holder is lost? The ones from that era were metal instead of the current red plastic.


----------



## willrx

Forgive me if this has already been mentioned, but has any interested party contacted Mag Instruments? They are usually very helpful when asked about identifying their products.


----------



## turbodog

willrx said:


> Forgive me if this has already been mentioned, but has any interested party contacted Mag Instruments? They are usually very helpful when asked about identifying their products.




Dunno. I've talked to them several times, but they have stated more than once that they don't maintain a color list.


----------



## greenLED

turbodog said:


> It's a hard call. This could be an extremely rare camo that was later revised. But it could be a copy also. I swear the dark spots look like sharpie... If it IS legit.... why is this the only one like it? Camo was fairly popular so you'd think we would have seen other like it.



The spots don't look like Sharpie to me (except the one on the head, from the pic), but lets assume for a bit that they are. That doesn't explain where the dull "military green" color came from. It kinda reminds me of HA-NAT color, a similar shade being used in the newer digital camo. 

Maybe a custom job (from years and years ago??), plus the stamped bezel (you don't see those every day!).

It's definitely old stock, since it has the o-ring in the tailcap.



I know what it could be!! A partial deanodizing job! That'd explain the "inky" black patches (they look like spilled dye to me) and the "faded" (?) background color. I'm pretty sure you could mask the "black" patches, and dip the light into NaOH for a few seconds (I'm used to high NaOH concentrations) and then rub off the original anodizing.

Another hypothesis for y'all. I have to admit that doesn't explain why the black patches look to me as if they were added onto the dull background. :shrug:

Definitely one of a kind!


----------



## will

I have used a sharpie to color some brass keys. The sharpie will leave 'brush' marks where one stroke overlaps the next. While the object is in use, the sharpie color will wear away.


----------



## SG688

turbodog said:


> Look at the bezel lettering. It appears stamped.
> ...
> 
> I assume the spare lamp holder is lost? The ones from that era were metal instead of the current red plastic.


 
The lettering is stamped. This is the lamp holder, indentical to my early black mini.






http://www.imageocean.net/


----------



## greenLED

That is too cool!


----------



## turbodog

SG688 said:


> The lettering is stamped. This is the lamp holder, indentical to my early black mini.



I've _NEVER_ seen that before. Spare holder has always been red plastic or metal thingy.

Mag's not much help with colors, but *that* tailcap should stand out.


----------



## Jeritall

I was curious about the stamped lettering on this light and remembered that a "Bronze" I purchased from the swiss dealer, Zimmerman-Waffen also had stamped lettering. I checked and sure enough the tail cap has the old style "o"ring and the spare bulb holder is integral to the tail cap, not a plastic or metal "thingee". I bought that light in 2007.


----------



## turbodog

Jeritall said:


> I was curious about the stamped lettering on this light and remembered that a "Bronze" I purchased from the swiss dealer, Zimmerman-Waffen also had stamped lettering. I checked and sure enough the tail cap has the old style "o"ring and the spare bulb holder is integral to the tail cap, not a plastic or metal "thingee". I bought that light in 2007.




Ok... another data point in the chart.

Time to go check some of my old ones.


----------



## SG688

I think this was my first Mini-Mag. The roll stamped lettering is black; the wear on the high spots make it look otherwise in some places.






http://www.imageocean.net/

I don't remember seeing a "metal thingy." I went straight from this to the red plastic.

I bought this light in about ... 1983... or ?? What was the first year? The Mini isn't shown in my 1982 Mag ad.


----------



## Burgess

Well, i bought (errr, _received_) my first Mini-Maglite on 11/14/1984,

purchased from Eddie Bauer's Christmas catalog.


That was the *very first* that i'd heard of 'em.


Mine was Black, of course.


How long was it before Red and Blue colors were available ?

_


----------



## souptree

CSI Ontario. :laughing:


----------



## turbodog

SG688 said:


> I think this was my first Mini-Mag. The roll stamped lettering is black; the wear on the high spots make it look otherwise in some places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember seeing a "metal thingy." I went straight from this to the red plastic.
> 
> I bought this light in about ... 1983... or ?? What was the first year? The Mini isn't shown in my 1982 Mag ad.




I had a minimag that had the standard hole for a plastic bulb holder, but had a metal holder instead, just like a solitaire.

Or maybe I'm on crack. I dunno.


----------



## SG688

turbodog said:


> I had a minimag that had the standard hole for a plastic bulb holder, but had a metal holder instead, just like a solitaire.
> 
> Or maybe I'm on crack. I dunno.


 
Well, ... not mutually exclusive ....

I'm certainly not saying there wasn't a "metal thingy."


----------



## sizzlechest

On stage for you tonight is similarly unique bronze minimag. The oldest mini in my collection and certainly rare. It has that same tail cap style and the bezel ring is stamped with white lettering filled into the stamp. Still in very good / A-Grade condition. :rock:


----------



## Jeritall

Ever since the Mini Maglite was introduced in 1987, the Maglite corporation has had a history of fighting and winning product copying court actions, including suits against 3 German co.s in 2000 for "look alikes" and a Swedish importer for selling Taiwanese "copies" in 2003. In all cases the courts ordered all remaining stocks be seized and destroyed. I always thought those minimags with stamped bezels were probably fakes, sold before the courts stopped their sale. They just looked too cheesy for a Maglite product. I'm beginning to think now that maybe they're just early issues. 

Can anyone post a complete list of the various bezel markings used by Maglite over the years, and during what years were they used?


----------



## turbodog

Jeritall said:


> Ever since the Mini Maglite was introduced in 1987, the Maglite corporation has had a history of fighting and winning product copying court actions, including suits against 3 German co.s in 2000 for "look alikes" and a Swedish importer for selling Taiwanese "copies" in 2003. In all cases the courts ordered all remaining stocks be seized and destroyed. I always thought those minimags with stamped bezels were probably fakes, sold before the courts stopped their sale. They just looked too cheesy for a Maglite product. I'm beginning to think now that maybe they're just early issues.
> 
> Can anyone post a complete list of the various bezel markings used by Maglite over the years, and during what years were they used?




First, mag tells me that in all cases where their lights were copied they were NOT sold as mags: same design, body, etc but no mag markings.

Second, I spoke with mag concerning this light, and emailed the pic to them. They say it is an extremely early camo. They were surprised any of them even got out the door.

Woman I spoke with was more helpful than my regular contact there. She also confirmed that really old minimags had a stamped, not lasered, beel ring.


----------



## Jeritall

Can your new, "more helpful" woman contact, at Maglite, provide a chronological list of bezel markings? Sure would be helpful...


----------



## turbodog

Jeritall said:


> Can your new, "more helpful" woman contact, at Maglite, provide a chronological list of bezel markings? Sure would be helpful...



Didn't ask. It's difficult to get info from them in any case.

From what I have seen in building my collection...

we've got:

stamped bezel
laser bezel, no mention of the USA
laser, mentions USA
laser, mentions california (spelled out) and maybe USA also


----------



## Burgess

Jeritall said:


> Ever since the Mini Maglite was introduced in 1987,


 

Uhmmm . . . .


I received my first Mini-Maglite on 11/14/19*84*.


_


----------



## Jeritall

Burgess said:


> Uhmmm . . . .
> 
> 
> I received my first Mini-Maglite on 11/14/19*84*.
> 
> 
> _



You're right. The AAA was introduced in 1987.


----------



## SG688

turbodog said:


> Second, I spoke with mag concerning this light, and emailed the pic to them. They say it is an extremely early camo. They were surprised any of them even got out the door.
> 
> Woman I spoke with was more helpful than my regular contact there. She also confirmed that really old minimags had a stamped, not lasered, beel ring.


 
Wow! Thank you for the leg work.

This has been my year to find hidden treasures in my stack of old stuff.


----------



## willrx

Changing gears a little here. A friend asked if I could help with gathering any information on the end piece attached to this Mini-Mag. Seems aftermarket but I am not sure. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## will

willrx said:


> Changing gears a little here. A friend asked if I could help with gathering any information on the end piece attached to this Mini-Mag. Seems aftermarket but I am not sure. Any information would be greatly appreciated.



Do you have any idea what it does? it is an extra battery chamber? does it open in some way?


----------



## willrx

Sorry, left that out. It is solid brass-made for law enforcement. A kubotan (or kubaton) possibly?


----------



## will

willrx said:


> Sorry, left that out. It is solid brass-made for law enforcement. A kubotan (or kubaton) possibly?



I have no idea - other than a guess - to use it as a weapon of some sort...


----------



## willrx

To clarify, I think we're wondering if this type of accessory was ever offered by Mag Instruments? Thanks, I haven't been very clear.


----------



## greenLED

I asked them once about battery extenders, and they told me they had never produced anything like that. 

I've also asked them about the kubotan "thing" (there was a rumor floating around saying that the MM was *designed* as a kubotan), and their answer was the same.

How's that for not answering your question, willrx?


----------



## willrx

No really, thank you for sharing that. I guess it is an aftermarket item then.


----------



## sizzlechest

sunspot said:


> The shipping is not too bad, it's the £ to $. I ordered the Lime and a Jade for £30.90 + £7.99 S&H. My cost $58.



I placed the same order, problem is that mine arrived as a 2AA size lime, but the jade green is a 2AAA size. :hairpull: My price was the same as you have listed so I fear this is going to happen to you as well!


----------



## sunspot

sizzlechest said:


> I fear this is going to happen to you as well!


Yep, happened. I don't want to collect AAA's but I'll hang onto it for the Jade color waiting for an AA Jade.

I stopped by a Target last night. Nothing new there but I picked up a Red AA that I was missing:twothumbs


----------



## sizzlechest

sunspot said:


> Yep, happened. I don't want to collect AAA's but I'll hang onto it for the Jade color waiting for an AA Jade.
> 
> I stopped by a Target last night. Nothing new there but I picked up a Red AA that I was missing:twothumbs



I'm sorry to hear this happened to you as well. :candle:

I'm fairly certain that I ordered correctly but I failed to print my receipt......


----------



## sunspot

I'll look for the paperwork when I get home. They did send me a Purchase Order but it was an Excel doc that I can't open at home:mecry:. I'll forward it to work and then open it.


----------



## souptree

I spent over $500 about a year ago ordering lights from some online retailer in South Africa that claimed to have several unknurled colors, Jade, and a couple other rare colors. I was really excited at the opportunity to spring a source of rarities on you guys. After a 3 month wait, I finally got the package and it was all knurled, and all standard colors (red blue, grey, dark green). Not a single rare light in the group.  By that time, I was surprised to recieve anything at all! The sad fact is that sometimes you just don't know what you'll get until the package arrives and it's sometimes not worth taking the risk and bother of attempting a return. The majority of the planet simply doesn't make as much of a distinction between the variants as we do.... for many people, a light is a light. :shrug:


----------



## will

I have a limited collection of the mini-mag 2AAAs.. Is that a real jade color? if it is I might be interested.


----------



## sizzlechest

souptree said:


> I spent over $500 about a year ago ordering lights from some online retailer in South Africa that claimed to have several unknurled colors, Jade, and a couple other rare colors. I was really excited at the opportunity to spring a source of rarities on you guys. After a 3 month wait, I finally got the package and it was all knurled, and all standard colors (red blue, grey, dark green). Not a single rare light in the group.  By that time, I was surprised to recieve anything at all! The sad fact is that sometimes you just don't know what you'll get until the package arrives and it's sometimes not worth taking the risk and bother of attempting a return. The majority of the planet simply doesn't make as much of a distinction between the variants as we do.... for many people, a light is a light. :shrug:



Sorry for your trouble you experienced. I received a confirmation call from the supplier on the jade color and everything. He indicated that they were out of stock on the Lime but had quite a few jade still in stock. I was really tempted to buy all of them......I'd have been in the same situation. Still don't really know what went wrong......

Will, the color is jade, i'd be happy to send your way.


----------



## will

sizzlechest said:


> Will, the color is jade, i'd be happy to send your way.




PM on its way


----------



## roces111

As you all may remember I started collecting maglites just a few months ago. My collection has grown from a few common colors to a good size in just a couple of months. This just goes to show that if you look hard and I do mean look really hard these colors can be found. All of the Maglites I have found are new.


I now have:
Gold
Copper
Orange
Red
Hot Pink
Purple
Violet
Midnight Blue
Blue
Shimmer Blue
Ice Blue
Black No Knurl
Black
Gray
Silver
Dark Green
Lime Green
Teal
Jade 

I am still waiting on Hellabalu, and Pink from the swiss seller. As well as and extra Lime Green from ebay, and No Knurl Purple and Blue from the UK.

I am still looking for 24k Gold, Bronze, Charcoal, Light Blue, No Knurl Red, No Knurl Dark Green, No Knurl Lime Green, No Knurl Bronze, and No Knurl Gray. Any help or direction would be appreciated!


----------



## Flipside

roces111 said:


> Any help or direction would be appreciated!


 
Check your PM...


----------



## KLC

roces111 said:


> As you all may remember I started collecting maglites just a few months ago. My collection has grown from a few common colors to a good size in just a couple of months. This just goes to show that if you look hard and I do mean look really hard these colors can be found. All of the Maglites I have found are new.
> 
> 
> I now have:
> Gold
> Copper
> Orange
> Red
> Hot Pink
> Purple
> Violet
> Midnight Blue
> Blue
> Shimmer Blue
> Ice Blue
> Black No Knurl
> Black
> Gray
> Silver
> Dark Green
> Lime Green
> Teal
> Jade
> 
> I am still waiting on Hellabalu, and Pink from the swiss seller. As well as and extra Lime Green from ebay, and No Knurl Purple and Blue from the UK.
> 
> I am still looking for 24k Gold, Bronze, Charcoal, Light Blue, No Knurl Red, No Knurl Dark Green, No Knurl Lime Green, No Knurl Bronze, and No Knurl Gray. Any help or direction would be appreciated!



If you don't mind, what seller did you get the Hellabalu and No Knurl Purple and Blue from? I still need those but haven't found them anywhere. :shrug:


----------



## sunspot

Hellabalu is from waffenzimmermann.

May I ask where to buy a Jade AA?

roces111. Do you still have the Mag part number for the difference between the Purple and Violet? I can only find M2A39 listed for both.


----------



## will

sunspot said:


> Do you still have the Mag part number for the difference between the Purple and Violet? I can only find M2A39 listed for both.



I think the difference between purple and violet is just a difference in the shade. I picked up a few violet lights in Wal*Mart. 

I would be interested in where the un-knurled lights were purchased.


----------



## sizzlechest

roces111 said:


> As you all may remember I started collecting maglites just a few months ago. My collection has grown from a few common colors to a good size in just a couple of months. This just goes to show that if you look hard and I do mean look really hard these colors can be found. All of the Maglites I have found are new.
> 
> 
> I now have:
> Gold
> Copper
> Orange
> Red
> Hot Pink
> Purple
> Violet
> Midnight Blue
> Blue
> Shimmer Blue
> Ice Blue
> Black No Knurl
> Black
> Gray
> Silver
> Dark Green
> Lime Green
> Teal
> Jade
> 
> I am still waiting on Hellabalu, and Pink from the swiss seller. As well as and extra Lime Green from ebay, and No Knurl Purple and Blue from the UK.
> 
> I am still looking for 24k Gold, Bronze, Charcoal, Light Blue, No Knurl Red, No Knurl Dark Green, No Knurl Lime Green, No Knurl Bronze, and No Knurl Gray. Any help or direction would be appreciated!



A little resourcefulness goes a long way. :goodjob:


----------



## dieselducy

sunspot said:


> I snagged this from eBay. The listing said it was from 1997.



i have several of this lite (in storage somewhere) i bought a lot of 10 of these off ebay about 5 or 6 years ago and got them dirt cheap. i gave them out as christmas gifts and now i have about 2 or 3 left i believe. it is a nice lite.


----------



## iluvflashlight

recently im quite interested in maglite, may i know what is the far left short maglite and the information such as lumen and more information on the first picture of the first post thanks.
secondly i also which to know if aa maglite can be mod to give off at least 120 lumen


----------



## turbodog

iluvflashlight said:


> recently im quite interested in maglite, may i know what is the far left short maglite and the information such as lumen and more information on the first picture of the first post thanks.
> secondly i also which to know if aa maglite can be mod to give off at least 120 lumen



The short light is simply a regular light which has been cutoff and rethreaded. Periodically these are available through people on the forum here. They were quite popular at one point, fitted with an led conversion and running from a lithium AA cell.

There's a member here, dat2zip, that makes 'sandwiches' for the 2aa minimag. They are a drop-in mod. There are various ones, and yes, some of them will output 100+ lumens. Dat2zip is hard to reach. You may have quicker results buying a mod kit from someone secondhand.


----------



## roces111

Sorry for the delay in posting! Here are the answers to the questions that were asked.

Question #1
_If you don't mind, what seller did you get the Hellabalu and No Knurl Purple and Blue from? I still need those but haven't found them anywhere._ 

I got the Hellbalu was from the Swiss Seller. The No Knurls never paned out. I ask the seller several times if the were smooth and did they have them in stock. When I got my package they were all Knurled.




.

Question #2
_May I ask where to buy a Jade AA? roces111. Do you still have the Mag part number for the difference between the Purple and Violet? I can only find M2A39 listed for both._ 

The Jade AA came for a company in the UK www.beansonline.co.uk . As for the purple AA's one was from Wally World and was labled AST while the other one had the part number M2A986U.

Question #3
_I would be interested in where the un-knurled lights were purchased._ 

www.*perkalgifts*.co.za/ and again they were not No Knurled. They may list them in inventory but they DO NOT HAVE THEM!




Still looking for No Knurls, as well a few other mags please PM me if you have any extra that you are looking to sell.


----------



## roces111

I got a AA maglite from ebay. It looked to be Lime Green in the picture but turned out to be Dark Green. It was from a seller in the UK, It came in the clamshell/press box. It is identical to the current Dark Green except that it does not have the (R) after the Maglite icon it has a TM. None of my other lights are this way. Does anyone else see this on any they have? Could it be fake? I will try and up load a picture!


----------



## souptree

Perkal is the company I wasted $500 on. I highly recommend not buying from them. Waste of time and money.


----------



## coloredlights

I recently got the "bug", and decided that I wanted to find as many different colors of the Mini-Mag as I could, and have been fairly lucky. I picked up a quick and comprehensive education on the subject by reading this forum, so I want to thank you for that. I had a couple of lights that I received as promotional items, and one turned out to be a hard to find color (Bronze), so I was off to a good start right out of the gate. I have found that it is kind of exciting to order a light from somewhere half-way around the world, although I can never be sure exactly what I will receive. Today, I got a package from Scotland. He had a "burgundy" and "light green" listed on ebay, so I took a chance. I was very happy to see that he was right. I don't know if his burgundy was different from weinrot or the dark red that others have mentioned, but it is a very pretty light. It is marked Ontario, so I take it that it is fairly old. The other light is Lime Green, which I didn't have, so I am very happy. I think that he only had one of each, unfortunately. I also bought the pink, gold, light blue and antrasit from the Swiss company, and their service was first rate. Anyway, I wanted to thank the group for a very nice forum. Bob


----------



## sunspot

Try Walmart for the shimmer blue. It seems to be a different shade than the Swiss seller.

If you can, post a picture of your burgundy light.

:welcome:


----------



## greenLED

:welcome: coloredlights


----------



## SG688

What have I got with this one? 

Given the limits of my photography to reproduce the color ... bronze seems closest on Turbo's color list. In some light it looks brown and in brighter light rather like what Ford called "Rose Quartz."

Roll stamp bezel with white filled lettering and the early tail cap.


----------



## sizzlechest

SG688 said:


> What have I got with this one?
> 
> Given the limits of my photography to reproduce the color ... bronze seems closest on Turbo's color list. In some light it looks brown and in brighter light rather like what Ford called "Rose Quartz."
> 
> Roll stamp bezel with white filled lettering and the early tail cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. Looking now at Will's list, it looks like his brown.



Wow, that is a beauty! Brown for sure. A real gem. :goodjob:


----------



## Jake.t

I only have a blue mini maglite and a blue soli I used to have the old style mini 2aa but the batteries leaked in it sealing the endcap on so i binned it


----------



## Jeritall

SG688 said:


> What have I got with this one?
> 
> Given the limits of my photography to reproduce the color ... bronze seems closest on Turbo's color list. In some light it looks brown and in brighter light rather like what Ford called "Rose Quartz."
> 
> Roll stamp bezel with white filled lettering and the early tail cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. Looking now at Will's list, it looks like his brown.




Color identification of MMs can be very confusing. Not including Maglite specials, such as Americana, Flag, Nascar, and the 2 camos, I have 29 different color variations of knurled 2AA Minimags. I'm not sure I really know the accepted color name for each of them. Sage, anthrazit, hellblau, lime, burgandy, weinrot, rose quartz ???. Even light and dark can be in the eye of the beholder. To add to the confusion, Mag instruments is notorius for mislabeling minimag colors on blister packs. 

For what it's worth, take this little bit of advice. When you obtain a new "specimen", clip the label with the manufacturer's color ID and part# and insert it in the flashlights barrel. If there's no label, just write the color on a piece of paper and insert that. This way you will always be able to associate a specific color with a specific light. (I wish that I had done that)..


----------



## greenLED

Jeritall said:


> For what it's worth, take this little bit of advice. When you obtain a new "specimen", clip the label with the manufacturer's color ID and part# and insert it in the flashlights barrel. If there's no label, just write the color on a piece of paper and insert that. This way you will always be able to associate a specific color with a specific light. (I wish that I had done that)..


I wish you had written that 4 years ago! I'm finding it difficult to keep track of all the ones I have.


----------



## will

I don't have the collection displayed, I did take the time to keep them all in the plastic cases. I put a name tag on each one. The only thing - some came in the blister package stating assorted or the wrong name. Some came in the plastic case with no name. 

So - there is no real, complete naming convention from Maglite. There are variations of some of the standard colors.


----------



## turbodog

will said:


> I don't have the collection displayed, I did take the time to keep them all in the plastic cases. I put a name tag on each one. The only thing - some came in the blister package stating assorted or the wrong name. Some came in the plastic case with no name.
> 
> So - there is no real, complete naming convention from Maglite. There are variations of some of the standard colors.



I'll go you one further. Some of mag's new colors are reissues/renamed of earlier colors. The one that comes to mind is ice blue and light blue. Practically ALL pics I have ever seen look identical. Both of the lights I have are identical, except for bezel lettering... and I'm not sure on that part; I'd had to go look.


----------



## sunspot

Jeritall said:


> If there's no label, just write the color on a piece of paper and insert that. )..



I actually started to label my lights. I used a slip of paper and wrote the stated colour and the colour code and placed it in the barrel.


BTW, I think I have a line for Jade and Gold Mag AA. If I can, I'll buy a few of each for others on the board.


----------



## addictedmatt

I'm down for a jade.


----------



## sunspot

The Jade crapped out. I replied to ask if he has any Golds.

Here is the link.
www.bunburyarmysurplus.com.au


----------



## Jeritall

Do you think Mag instruments will release a special Obama/Biden inaugural mini-mag?


----------



## will

Jeritall said:


> Do you think Mag instruments will release a special Obama/Biden inaugural mini-mag?


I think those were released by the inauguration group as a custom from Mag. In other words, they were purchased from Mag, then engraved, much like any of the other LOGO[d lights that are out there.


----------



## Flipside

While walking through a local Wally World I stumbled upon a pair of GENUINE Purple MM's. They stood out from all the others that are that Dark Blue / Purple mix. The blister pack is marked 'BLACK', but OH YEAH, they be PURPLE!

Wonder if Mag is clearing out their incan inventory? Lots of the lights were in mismarked blister packages. Like Red in a Silver box, and these Purples in a Black...


----------



## turbodog

Local wal-mart had about 4 purple and 6-8 hot pink last night.


----------



## roces111

As you guys may remember I just started collecting about 3 moths ago, I thought that I would share a few pics of my collection. Let me know what you think!

Picture One





Picture Two


----------



## willrx

Super!:thumbsup:


----------



## souptree

will said:


> I think those were released by the inauguration group as a custom from Mag. In other words, they were purchased from Mag, then engraved, much like any of the other LOGO[d lights that are out there.



Negative. They were donated by Mag, or so states Mag's website. Anthony Maglica is a rabid Republican, which is why there are no Clinton or Obama lights. The original one (black 2xAAA, 1989) was intended to symbolize George Bush's "thousand points of light".


----------



## addictedmatt

Hey guys! I was wondering where you are getting the lime green mags from. I have been trying to get one for my wife. She is collecting colored aa mags, and she has been wanting a lime green for a while. Her birthday is coming up, and I was hoping you guys could help me out. Thanks.


----------



## will

souptree said:


> Negative. They were donated by Mag, or so states Mag's website. Anthony Maglica is a rabid Republican, which is why there are no Clinton or Obama lights. The original one (black 2xAAA, 1989) was intended to symbolize George Bush's "thousand points of light".



That would make them more collectable. Has Mag done any other logo'd lights?


----------



## greenLED

roces111 said:


> Let me know what you think!


I think you're nuts for collecting colored lights. 

Seriously, now, that's awesome for just a couple of months collecting; and I can tell some of those are not so common colors. :twothumbs

Oh, and great display case!


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> That would make them more collectable. Has Mag done any other logo'd lights?



Curious as well. How about this ferrari minimag light?






This is the same anodizing / bezel style as the americana set.... Is this produced by mag? I'm due to receive one of these and I'll check to see if a part # exists.......

Also, I have just received an amazing light. A new collector from Germany sent me this light (photo to follow.......) listed as BRASS on the swiss sellers site. I don't remember seeing this on the site before. It is basically an off shade of the bronze with one major difference, it is OLD. If you thought the other lights they had on their site were old you need to see this one. It has the old school rolled bezel ring as well as old style tail cap for accepting spare bulb. A real beauty! You will want to buy one of these folks. :devil:

http://www.waffenzimmermann.ch/shop/index.php?cat=c70_Maglite.html&page=2

(Thanks Stefan!!!!!:rock


----------



## souptree

Yup, the Ferrari light is IDENTICAL to the Americana lights aside from the logo. Definitely one of the coolest Mags ever made and one of my favorites. Not as easy to get at a decent price as some either, as you need to compete with the Ferrari collectors for one. I have never seen a wider range of prices on any Maglite than I have on the Ferrari one (seen them sell from $30 to almost $200!) One of my Grail lights is an unbranded (sterile) Ferrari/Americana light.

will, the Mag website states 40,000 of each inaugural light were made for the 1989 and 2001 inaugurals. There is no number stated for the 2005 inaugural light. turbodog, when you next speak to your contact at Mag, would you mind asking if the number of 2005 inaugural lights is public knowledge?

Not sure what you mean by "logo'd lights". Certainly there are a zillion Maglites engraved with logos. I guess you mean lights with logos put there by Maglite? In that case, I know of only the Ferrari and (some of) the NASCAR lights. I also have that George Bush dinner light, which I am guessing was definitely Mag produced, since it came with a Mag produced custom card stock slip cover, but that one was a giveaway at a Mag hosted dinner that President Bush keynoted. Not exactly a "release" item.

I'd like to see a series of lights that feature the Mag logos subjected to some graphic designers. I'm not sure how well they'd sell, but they'd make for good collectibles.


----------



## will

souptree said:


> Not sure what you mean by "logo'd lights". Certainly there are a zillion Maglites engraved with logos. I guess you mean lights with logos put there by Maglite?



Logo's put on by Maglite, not by independent re sellers...


----------



## haccess

roces111 said:


> As you guys may remember I just started collecting about 3 moths ago, I thought that I would share a few pics of my collection. Let me know what you think!
> 
> Picture One
> Picture Two


That's a great looking collection. Well done!


----------



## roces111

Here is a current list of the lights that I have in my collection.
** 
*Black No Knurl*
*Black*
*Gray/Pewter*
*Red*
*(O) Dark* *Red*
*Gold*
*(O) Gold*
*Copper*
*Orange*
*Burnt Orange*
*(O) Anthracite*
*(O)* *Bronze*
*Silver*
*Light Blue*
*Blue*
*Midnight Blue*
*Blue Shimmer*
*Ice Blue*
*Hellblau*
*Dark Green*
*Lime Green*
*Jade*
*Teal*
*Purple*
*Light Purple*
*(O)* *Pink*
*Pink*

(O) Stands for Ontario, CA lights

Still looking for:

*Charcoal*
*Gold 24k*
*Bronze*
*Brown*
*Weinrot*
*Red No Knurl*
*Pewter No Knurl*
*Bronze No Knurl*
*Blue No Knurl*
*Dark Green No Knurl*
*Lime Green No Knurl*
*Purple No Knurl*
*Fuchsia No Knurl*


----------



## ktafil

My AA minimag colletion is just 2 pieces big!

1x titanium look
2x black

the black one is broken, due to a shortcut the part where the bulb goes in melted! It needs some kind of mod.

the titanium one has a niteice LED upgrade and a tailswitch.


----------



## Waffle

This color looks weird on my monitor.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brite-orange-2A...ryZ16037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## addictedmatt

I purchased an orange like that on ebay, and it was more of a burnt orange.


----------



## will

Waffle said:


> This color looks weird on my monitor.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brite-orange-2A...ryZ16037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



That looks like the dark orange that is currently being sold by Action Lights.


----------



## sunspot

Here are some of my latest additions.


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> That looks like the dark orange that is currently being sold by Action Lights.



I bought one of those. The ebay seller actually IS Actionlights. I was surprised when I received the package from them. Also, it is the burnt orange color, seems the old orange is getting hard to find.

Sunspot- nice score. I had seen that ebay auction. You got a great deal on all of those lights. :goodjob:


----------



## SUREFIRED

Are there batteries in all of those turbodog?


----------



## turbodog

SUREFIRED said:


> Are there batteries in all of those turbodog?



Naw.

There *IS* a piece of paper with the color name though.


----------



## sizzlechest

:help:








Anyone seen this 2006 olympic torch before? 
I have resisted buying logo lights but wasn't sure on this one.


----------



## sunspot

turbodog said:


> Naw.
> 
> There *IS* a piece of paper with the color name though.


Same with me.



TD, thank you for not bidding against me.


sizzlechest, I would buy it if I had the chance. Nice find.


----------



## SUREFIRED

turbodog said:


> Naw.
> 
> There *IS* a piece of paper with the color name though.



Thats a good idea. I would hate to see those go to waste with acid leaking out of the AAs.


----------



## souptree

The Atlanta one is way cool. Very lucky find. I have a couple other Olympic lights but I haven't seen that one before.


----------



## sunspot

*24K Gold alert*

I came across some gold on brass MM. I might buy if it was split up but not as a set of 3.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MagLite-24k-Gold-AA-Super-Rare-Brass-Body_W0QQitemZ260367930022QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item260367930022&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50


----------



## will

Too rich for my blood - The Koa box alone has some value, Even at $75 ( guess) for the box, the lights are still high..


----------



## sunspot

I agree, too rich for me. I might max at $150 for one

I also found a Ferrari MM on flea-bay, again to rich for me.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ferrari-Emergency-Flashlight-by-Maglite_W0QQitemZ370165080542QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090225?IMSfp=TL0902251210011r16194


----------



## greenLED

I think somebody's caught up to the fact that there's people out there (us) who collect these things and are trying to make a buck or $200 on them.


----------



## sunspot

I snagged 2 Mags at work. I was given a used AA Blue with Bellsouth logo and a NIB Bellsouth solitaire.

My co-workers know my addiction:mecry:


----------



## sizzlechest

*Re: 24K Gold alert*



sunspot said:


> I came across some gold on brass MM. I might buy if it was split up but not as a set of 3.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MagLite-24k-Gold-AA-Super-Rare-Brass-Body_W0QQitemZ260367930022QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item260367930022&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50




Holy Grail, Holy Grail, Holy Grail......wow.....     

As it is LENT, I shall resist the temptation of thy.....

I will mention that I've seen that ebay ID before....? cfp member?


----------



## souptree

sunspot said:


> I agree, too rich for me. I might max at $150 for one
> 
> I also found a Ferrari MM on flea-bay, again to rich for me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ferr...emQQimsxZ20090225?IMSfp=TL0902251210011r16194



The Ferrari lights are tough, because you are going up against Ferrari collectors who tend to have money to burn. I had to pay more than I'd pay normally to get mine. They are one of the coolest Maglites out there though, as they have the same silver body as the Americana series. A must for any collection!


----------



## chiphead

Well done!

chiphead


----------



## merrimac

*Re: AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3*

will-saw a long red mm in 3rd frame - can you tell me about it - I have a black one 4AA tube is one piece mag inst. ontario,ca. (small print ) would like any info about it, thanks - merrimac


----------



## will

*Re: AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3*



merrimac said:


> will-saw a long red mm in 3rd frame - can you tell me about it - I have a black one 4AA tube is one piece mag inst. ontario,ca. (small print ) would like any info about it, thanks - merrimac



That is actually 2 mini-mags. I cut the bodies apart and did a press fit of the pieces to make a 3AA light.


----------



## sizzlechest

Check Out This Nice Bush!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ksid=p3907.m29&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1


----------



## souptree

*Re: AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3*



will said:


> That is actually 2 mini-mags. I cut the bodies apart and did a press fit of the pieces to make a 3AA light.



will's work is AMAZING. You guys should definitely have him mod some Mags for you!! :thumbsup:


----------



## souptree

sizzlechest said:


> Check Out This Nice Bush!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ksid=p3907.m29&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1



THE GRAIL!!!!!!

That's the only one of the 3 inaugural lights I don't have!!!!!

Seriously, that light has the first 5 spots on my 10 most wanted list.

THANKS SIZZLE!!!!!!!!!! 

(sorry in advance guys, I'm bidding strong on this one.... oo


----------



## Jeritall

souptree said:


> THE GRAIL!!!!!!
> 
> That's the only one of the 3 inaugural lights I don't have!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, that light has the first 5 spots on my 10 most wanted list.
> 
> THANKS SIZZLE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (sorry in advance guys, I'm bidding strong on this one.... oo



Well.... Did you buy it????


----------



## will

That was right up there with the 24K gold lights.


----------



## souptree

Yup, it was me. It wound up at $115 shipped. More than I hoped for, but I had to have it. I am beyond excited to complete this set. It only took 3 years!! :wave: I am going to mount a special display and hang them behind my desk. Pics soon!! 

Thanks again, sizzle. I have been slacking on looking. You rock!! :thumbsup:

It's really a shame they won't do lights for Democrat inaugurals. That's not a political observation. I just wish there were more Presidential lights to track down. 

I think the only patriotic light I'm missing now is a MAG Flaglite. Can anyone help a brother out?


----------



## addictedmatt

http://www.sportsauthority.com/prod...1&kw=maglite&origkw=maglite&parentPage=search

Is it this one?


----------



## greenLED

Nice grab!


souptree said:


> I think the only patriotic light I'm missing now is a MAG Flaglite. Can anyone help a brother out?





addictedmatt said:


> http://www.sportsauthority.com/prod...1&kw=maglite&origkw=maglite&parentPage=search
> 
> Is it this one?



Just remember, there's 2 types of'em Flaglites.  One is inscribed "MAG" and the other one "USA".


----------



## addictedmatt

Is the USA flag more rare than the Mag flag?


----------



## sunspot

The one with MAG came out first. Now the market is selling the USA.


----------



## souptree

addictedmatt said:


> http://www.sportsauthority.com/prod...1&kw=maglite&origkw=maglite&parentPage=search
> 
> Is it this one?



That's a picture of it, but I'd bet a Flaglite that if you ordered it, it would say USA on it and not MAG though.


----------



## sizzlechest

Nice score on the light you've been searching for souptree. Happy to help. Actually a fellow collector from Germany (Stephan) pointed it out to me.

Happy hunting folks!


----------



## will

souptree said:


> That's a picture of it, but I'd bet a Flaglite that if you ordered it, it would say USA on it and not MAG though.



Action Lights has the flag, USA


----------



## addictedmatt

Hey guys, I picked this up off of ebay recently. I think I paid too much, I don't care, but I was wondering what other people paid for theirs. It's the 54th inauguration mag.


----------



## Jeritall

I don't think you paid too much for it. They sure aren't going to make any more of them...


----------



## greenLED

heads up, guys, gold plated 2AA at the CPFM, at a good price:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=194801


----------



## sunspot

greenLED said:


> heads up, guys, gold plated 2AA at the CPFM, at a good price:


Thanks for the tip. :mecry:


----------



## will

sunspot said:


> Thanks for the tip. :mecry:




Wow - that was quick...


----------



## Boudreaux

Sunspot,
Are you still seeking an AA Minimag in JADE (M2AISH)? If so, I have one NIP! New to CPF and not sure how to communicate....Couldn't follow up your 4-24-09 post in CPF MARKETPLACE! Hope you get this one....
Boudreaux


----------



## sunspot

Boudreaux, yes I still am wanting a Jade AA. I have a Jade AAA that was shipped in error. Where are you located?


----------



## turbodog

sunspot said:


> Boudreaux, yes I still am wanting a Jade AA. I have a Jade AAA that was shipped in error. Where are you located?



From looking at his name, I'm guessing Louisiana.


----------



## Boudreaux

sunspot said:


> Boudreaux, yes I still am wanting a Jade AA. I have a Jade AAA that was shipped in error. Where are you located?


 
I am located in the St. Louis, MO area.


----------



## greenLED

sunspot said:


> Thanks for the tip. :mecry:


'xpecting pics when you get it! :wave:


----------



## Boudreaux

Good call Turbodog, my "real home" is Bayou Terrebonne, LA

Boudreaux


----------



## turbodog

Boudreaux said:


> Good call Turbodog, my "real home" is Bayou Terrebonne, LA
> 
> Boudreaux



How far is that from bayou labatrie?


----------



## sizzlechest

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAG-LITE-AA-BRA...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

:devil:

(no affiliation with seller)


----------



## Boudreaux

turbodog said:


> How far is that from bayou labatrie?


 
Turbodog,
Quite a ways, Bayou Labatrie is in Alabama... just west of Mobile.
We are located approx 60 miles south of New Orleans...
Boudreaux


----------



## sunspot

Sizzlechest. That eBay listing is from the same seller that was offering the 3 gold's with a Koa wood box for $600.



Boudreaux, Yes I am looking for a Jade.

Also the following colors, Orange (light), Weinrot, Dark Red, Pink (not hot pink), Fuchsia, Charcoal

And in the NASCAR line.
Blue #45 Kyle Petty 
Blue #3 Dale Earnhardt, Jr., 
Blue #99 Jeff Burton 
Blue #6 Mark Martin 
Black #3 Dale Earnhardt, 
Black #28 Ricky Rudd
Red #94 Bill Elliott 
Green #5 Terry Labonte 
Fuschia #99 Jeff Burton


----------



## sizzlechest

sunspot said:


> Sizzlechest. That eBay listing is from the same seller that was offering the 3 gold's with a Koa wood box for $600.
> 
> 
> 
> Boudreaux, Yes I am looking for a Jade.
> 
> Also the following colors, Orange (light), Weinrot, Dark Red, Pink (not hot pink), Fuchsia, Charcoal
> 
> And in the NASCAR line.
> Blue #45 Kyle Petty
> Blue #3 Dale Earnhardt, Jr.,
> Blue #99 Jeff Burton
> Blue #6 Mark Martin
> Black #3 Dale Earnhardt,
> Black #28 Ricky Rudd
> Red #94 Bill Elliott
> Green #5 Terry Labonte
> Fuschia #99 Jeff Burton




CPF member from Germany (Stefan Schwegler, his English is not soo good) is a super good hunter! He asked me to post these two auctions for you to check out: 330330474769 & 330330474793.

I have extra jade, orange, dark red, light pink, and fuchsia, but it's much more fun to hunt for them don't you think? PM if interested.


----------



## sizzlechest

souptree said:


> Yup, it was me. It wound up at $115 shipped. More than I hoped for, but I had to have it. I am beyond excited to complete this set. It only took 3 years!! :wave: I am going to mount a special display and hang them behind my desk. Pics soon!!
> 
> Thanks again, sizzle. I have been slacking on looking. You rock!! :thumbsup:
> 
> It's really a shame they won't do lights for Democrat inaugurals. That's not a political observation. I just wish there were more Presidential lights to track down.
> 
> I think the only patriotic light I'm missing now is a MAG Flaglite. Can anyone help a brother out?



I have a "mag" flag light. PM me if interested.


----------



## Boudreaux

sunspot said:


> Sizzlechest. That eBay listing is from the same seller that was offering the 3 gold's with a Koa wood box for $600.
> 
> 
> 
> Boudreaux, Yes I am looking for a Jade.
> 
> Also the following colors, Orange (light), Weinrot, Dark Red, Pink (not hot pink), Fuchsia, Charcoal
> 
> And in the NASCAR line.
> Blue #45 Kyle Petty
> Blue #3 Dale Earnhardt, Jr.,
> Blue #99 Jeff Burton
> Blue #6 Mark Martin
> Black #3 Dale Earnhardt,
> Black #28 Ricky Rudd
> Red #94 Bill Elliott
> Green #5 Terry Labonte
> Fuschia #99 Jeff Burton


 




SUNSPOT,

I have the *Jade* M2AISH new in the package. 
I also have an extra *Black #3 Dale Earnhardt* in the display box with the cardboard sleve. I probably have a few other duplicates, but I'm not finished unpacking! If you are interested in these two, let me know what colors you have an extra that we could trade. I am relatively new and am missing lots of colors.... I don't know if I can PM yet or not.

The Ebay listing for the Gold Mini Maglite turned down my offer of $150.00 which was based upon last sale I saw here! 

There is a *#99 Exide Jeff Burton* and a *#6 Valvoline Mark Martin* both on Ebay with a "buy it now" price of $9.99 each or a bid price of $6.49 each. I have placed the minimum bid of $5.99 on each of them. I already have these two but will pick them up to use as trades. *Anyone who wants to bid on them should let me know so I don't continue to bid* (like I accidentally did on the BLUE BUSH PRESIDENTIAL....didn't know who the other bidder was...*I AM VERY SORRY SOUPTREE!*)

Boudreaux


----------



## Boudreaux

sizzlechest said:


> CPF member from Germany (Stefan Schwegler, his English is not soo good) is a super good hunter! He asked me to post these two auctions for you to check out: 330330474769 & 330330474793.
> 
> I have extra jade, orange, dark red, light pink, and fuchsia, but it's much more fun to hunt for them don't you think? PM if interested.


 

If they are still available, I would like the following : 
ORANGE
DARK RED
LIGHT PINK
FUCHSIA

Thanks,
Boudreaux


----------



## sunspot

Boudreaux, I’ve been in touch with the Gold ebay seller a few times. He will not go low. In one email, he told me he buys them for $150. he also replied that he has 6-7 gold mags.

I placed a bid on the ebay auctions, if you don’t mind. I never bid against fellow CPF if I know about the bid.

Sizzlechest, PM sent.

I have an extra Nascar racing if someone needs it.

Added,
I did some searching and found some items on eBay that may be wanted.
Ice Blue, Flowered:thinking: , Burnt Orange, A 1987 Pink AAA and an Apple Logo'd ($50)
There is a Ferrari AA on UK eBay that is now at 21 pounds.


----------



## Boudreaux

sunspot said:


> Boudreaux, I’ve been in touch with the Gold ebay seller a few times. He will not go low. In one email, he told me he buys them for $150. he also replied that he has 6-7 gold mags.
> 
> I placed a bid on the ebay auctions, if you don’t mind. I never bid against fellow CPF if I know about the bid.
> 
> Sizzlechest, PM sent.
> 
> I have an extra Nascar racing if someone needs it.


 
sunspot,

I do not mind at all, that is why I posted them! In the future I will try to never again bid against a fellow CPF member. I really am sorry SOUPTREE!

The GOLD guy on ebay has posted two Gold Mini Maglites. They are $199 each. The one I offered him $150 for, the auction closed without anyone "buy it now." He did offer me one without the case and not in as good of condition for $125.

What is your extra Nascar? I need the Spectrum, the two checkered flags and many more of the drivers.

Boudreaux


----------



## sunspot

Boudreaux said:


> sunspot,
> 
> 
> What is your extra Nascar? I need the Spectrum, the two checkered flags and many more of the drivers.
> 
> Boudreaux


 PM sent.

Will, you started me down this path with your darn wood mags. Thanks, I think.lovecpf


----------



## sunspot

greenLED.

You asked for a picture. Sorry about the late reply.

The Grail, a custom 24k, an anodized model and the light bronze from overseas.








Now for a Bush light. The quest never ends


----------



## greenLED

:kewlpics: I likes that custom gold... 
:thanks:


----------



## souptree

Boudreaux said:


> *Anyone who wants to bid on them should let me know so I don't continue to bid* (like I accidentally did on the BLUE BUSH PRESIDENTIAL....didn't know who the other bidder was...*I AM VERY SORRY SOUPTREE!*)
> 
> Boudreaux



I forgive you, brother. 

Sizzle, my homie, PM inbound. I will take the MAG Flaglite!!!  Thank you for following up!! :wave:


----------



## souptree

The custom gold light above was made by FiveMega. Last time I looked, he still had some, so if you want one, PM him. They are AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## sizzlechest

sunspot said:


> greenLED.
> 
> You asked for a picture. Sorry about the late reply.
> 
> The Grail, a custom 24k, an anodized model and the light bronze from overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for a Bush light. The quest never ends



What do you mean? Your quest for the grail has ended.......

That is a spectacular array of rare lights. :goodjob:


----------



## sunspot

"Sizzle, my homie". I almost read this as "My Shizzle". Oops.

The quest for the Grail of Gold has ended but the quest for mini's has not.


Here it is, a 1997 NASCAR Racing model that Boudreaux maybe wants?






Just for the heck of it, I checked out Action Lights and what a nice surprise.

I found a Jade and a Fuchsia and placed an order. They also have a Pewter no knurl.

Check it out under collectibles.



souptree said:


> The custom gold light above was made by FiveMega. Last time I looked, he still had some, so if you want one, PM him. They are AWESOME!!!!!


It is nicely done.

I wish Will would do a Nickel or Chrome run.


----------



## greenLED

sunspot said:


> I wish Will would do a Nickel or Chrome run.


I have one of those - very nice!


----------



## will

I have been spending most of my time in Florida, My shop is here in NY. I have done a few nickle plate runs, no chrome.


----------



## sunspot

Hi Will. I put out bait on my post.

I knew you have not done a Chrome run but there is always a First Run of any item

Does anyone have a Nickel they would part with?:candle:


----------



## will

sunspot said:


> Hi Will. I put out bait on my post.
> 
> I knew you have not done a Chrome run but there is always a First Run of any item
> 
> Does anyone have a Nickel they would part with?:candle:



I'll look into the chrome again. The issue would be my limited time here in NY.


----------



## souptree

will's nickel lights are OUTSTANDING!! Don't let him weasel out of doing another run for you!!! (sorry, will. :nana.

will, I'd be in for chrome, but don't forget my Soli!!!!! :wave:

will did the 7 lights on the left in this pic. Damn, has it been 2 years since I took that pic?!! Wow!!!! I have a bunch more wood ones from him that I still need to photograph. (sorry, man. :shakehead). He also cut down a 2xAAA to make me a turbohead Soli and cut down and bored out a AA to make me a 1xCR123A Maglite. The guy has some skills! 

FYI, last I checked (which to be fair was a long time ago), modamag still has some of the splash ano'd Minimags. Hit him up if you didn't know about them.


----------



## greenLED

souptree said:


> He also cut down a 2xAAA to make me a turbohead Soli and cut down and bored out a AA to make me a 1xCR123A Maglite.


...all tease and no pics? C'mon, soup! 


I'd be in for a chrome 2AA, will.


----------



## souptree

greenLED said:


> ...all tease and no pics? C'mon, soup!
> 
> 
> I'd be in for a chrome 2AA, will.



OK Doc, I'll try to dig those two out for pics at least. Just for you!!

The 123 light is really cool. Because the voltage of 1x123 = 2xAA, it can run a stock Minimag bulb. Those sickly yellow 5 "focused" lumens are so comforting!! :laughing:


----------



## greenLED

souptree said:


> OK Doc, I'll try to dig those two out for pics at least. Just for you!!
> 
> The 123 light is really cool. Because the voltage of 1x123 = 2xAA, it can run a stock Minimag bulb. Those sickly yellow 5 "focused" lumens are so comforting!! :laughing:


:thanks:


----------



## sizzlechest

Greenled, it seems like only yesterday that I asked you to post my collection to the forum. Well, today it gives me great honor to assist a NEW collector from Germany in posting his beauties. I give you Stefan Schwegler's collection and beautiful case:











:goodjob:


----------



## greenLED

sizzlechest said:


> Greenled, it seems like only yesterday that I asked you to post my collection to the forum. Well, today it gives me great honor to assist a NEW collector from Germany in posting his beauties. I give you Stefan Schwegler's collection and beautiful case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :goodjob:




We really need a larger  icon.

:kewlpics: Sizzle! Thanks for sharing, and congrats to Stefan for a great collection.


----------



## addictedmatt

Nice pics shizzle! My action lights order got cancelled:mecry: They accidentally put up lights they didn't have.


----------



## Burgess

Wow -- what *beautiful* photographs !


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:

_


----------



## sunspot

addictedmatt said:


> My action lights order got cancelled:mecry: They accidentally put up lights they didn't have.


I aslo found that out yesterday evening The hunt is back on for a Fuchsia



Nice collection and display Stefan.:kewlpics:


----------



## will

I checked out the action lights site early on Thursday, they had Jade and Fushcia. I have one of each, I thought I might get a second. I went back later in the day and they were no longer listed. Also missing are the MagLEDs. 

and the prices have gone up a little.


----------



## SG688

souptree said:


>


 
What is the story with the two OD green bodies on the right?

I have a camo AA Mini with black splotches on an OD body. Discussion at the time -- page 9 -- was that there was never a factory OD color.

(Sorry, my hosting service disappeared; I need to re-post my pictures.)


----------



## greenLED

SG, those were from a custom run of HA minimags done a while back. 

I've bought from 2-3 different HA runs, and they always come back differently. Plus, as you can see from the pic, the parts don't match the HA shade. That's possibly because: 1. Mag uses different stock for the different parts, or 2. the parts are anodized in different batches, or 3. a combination of the above.


----------



## will

+1
the bodies are made from aluminum tube stock, the head and the tail cap from solid stock.I am not sure about the bezel.


----------



## Pellidon

HA anodizing will show differences in color more obviously than standard anodizing. The slight differences in the alloy from bar to tube and from bar to bar will cause a slight difference in color. Heat also can affect the color. If the machining process for the head and cap produce more heat than the body tube it will cause them to vary. 

The alloy type used in the different parts may be slightly different due to the type of stock they are made into. Tube will have different stress applied while it is made than bar stock or rod. That will cause the anodizing to color it differently. 

Here at work we have problems with impurities in our aluminum. It causes mold like patterns to bloom during anodizing. We aren't using the alloy that Mag uses since we don't need the toughness for our application.


----------



## souptree

SG688 said:


> What is the story with the two OD green bodies on the right?
> 
> I have a camo AA Mini with black splotches on an OD body. Discussion at the time -- page 9 -- was that there was never a factory OD color.



They are HA-III and were done in a custom run by CPFer trivergata about 3 years ago.


----------



## sunspot

I bought a HA-III from a custom run. I asked for a NAT finish but a Black got delivered. After seeing the color mismatch on the NATS, I keep quite about the black:twothumbs

Bummer about Action lights. I wonder how many they would of sold if they acually had those colors

A bit OT but Spikes Tactial is selling AR-15's that are NAT HA-III. They look very nice.


----------



## SG688

I suspected custom, but didn't think of HA. I've been away ....

Just for fun -- the OD in the camo looks a bit like natural HA:


----------



## greenLED

sunspot said:


> I bought a HA-III from a custom run. I asked for a NAT finish but a Black got delivered. After seeing the color mismatch on the NATS, I keep quite about the black:twothumbs



Whose custom run was that?

I had trivergata do a couple of custom parts for me a while back. I asked that the HA be as dark as he could get it. Well... the minimag I have is practically black, and no dye was used. I have a couple of Arc parts like that as well.

All my other HA minimags are in varying shades of OD green (your "typical" HA shades).


----------



## will

I am not sure if this is the same one who has listed this before.

Maglite 24K Mini-Maglite 

ebay 260417344934


----------



## sunspot

Late last year, hoffer5 or hoffener5 hosted a GB for HA III on Mags in CPFM. It took a very long time but he did come through.


----------



## ma_sha1

What's the going rate for Lime Green AA? Anyone got an extra?

I have the Lyme D & Soli., want to complete the Lime family


----------



## souptree

I have an extra for you at cost. PM sent.


----------



## sunspot

souptree,
Your PM is full


----------



## souptree

Fixed, sorry.


----------



## sunspot

A Ferrari Mini is on eBay UK. It is at £26 ($41.40). I think I'll bump it up to £30. If anyone wants this let me know. I will not go higher.

Update. It's now at £32. I'm done with it now. Have fun.


----------



## ma_sha1

Still looking for Lime AA, Paid souptree but he couldn't find the light. 

Anyone else could help me out? :mecry: 




ma_sha1 said:


> What's the going rate for Lime Green AA? Anyone got an extra?
> 
> I have the Lyme D & Soli., want to complete the Lime family


----------



## turbodog

ma_sha1 said:


> Still looking for Lime AA, Paid souptree but he couldn't find the light.
> 
> Anyone else could help me out? :mecry:




I got some directly from mag once. You will pay a good bit, but they have some old stuff. Shipping is the killer so organize a group purchaseif they've got anything good.

Many years ago I bought a lot of lime green and midnight blue from them.


----------



## sunspot

Does anyone know about "Royal Blue" or "Sky Blue"? I see those colors advertised in the UK. No product codes listed, of course.


----------



## Boudreaux

Sunspot,
I've been out of town and without communications since 21MAY09. I just returned late today, 05JUN09. I will PM you about the trade.
Were you able to pick up the FUSHIA #99 EXIDE JEFF BURTON and the BLUE #6 VALVOLINE MARK MARTIN listed on ebay? How much did they set you back for?
BOUDREAUX


----------



## merrimac

Phil, I saw your comments on teal mm, do you still have any left ? if so i would like to buy one, [email protected], thanks, Mac


----------



## sunspot

Boudreaux said:


> Were you able to pick up the FUSHIA #99 EXIDE JEFF BURTON and the BLUE #6 VALVOLINE MARK MARTIN listed on ebay? How much did they set you back for?
> BOUDREAUX


Yes, I got them both for about $15 shipped. A very low price in my idea.

PM sent back at you.


----------



## sizzlechest

I was always uphappy with my cabinets because they didn't allow me to display all the colors and color variations that I have collected through the years. Here is my solution:












Bolted to the wall & complete with lock & key. :devil:

See updated pics too! Post #3 of this thread.

Happy hunting folks!


----------



## will

Whew !!! that is a lot. I am also happy to see that someone else has multiples of certain lights..


----------



## souptree

Great job, sizzle!!

What's with the pink mark on the gold/bronze light in the middle?


----------



## greenLED

:kewlpics: sizzle!


----------



## souptree

Sorry Doc, these pics are long overdue. But better late than never!!  :nana: :wave: lovecpf

These are the awesome cutdowns that will made for me a while back. I wanted a 1xCR123A Minimag. Because a CR123A is wider than a AA and won't fit in a AA Maglite tube, this required not just cutting the tube down, but boring it out and rethreading it, as well as machining a new matching thread component for the tailcap. Because the walls were so thin after being bored out, he made the customized tailcap with much longer threads than on a standard MiniMag to provide a secure fit. It also comes with a custom dummy cell to extend the current the full length of the tube. The cool thing about a CR123A is at 3 volts, it matches the stock 2xAA voltage. This light is running a stock 2xAA bulb and works great! I really love this light and carry it occasionally. It's on the short list of favorite Maglites in my collection. I just think it's too cool. One of these days I am going to put an LED in it and turn it into a pocket rocket to blow away the unsuspecting. :devil:






The other light is a 2xAAA cutdown to 1XAAA. The idea here was to make the "world's only turbohead Soli". I think this one is pretty cool too.











1xCR123A, 2xAA, Soli, 1xAAA, 2xAAA











Standard tailcap on the left, will's custom beefed up tailcap on the right.

I have over a dozen of will's customized Maglites and I highly recommend them to anyone who collects these lights. He does *fantastic* work. :twothumbs


----------



## greenLED

That is too cool! :rock:

So the custom tailcap... is that a threaded ring press-fit onto the core of the stock tailcap? Or does the ring have threads on the ID and OD? :thinking:

Very cool.

Isn't somebody selling Soli's modded with the new XP emitter? You could buy one of those pills and use it in the cutdown 1xAAA?


----------



## will

I turned down the threaded part on the tailcap. Then just a simple press fit of the larger diameter threaded part. The length will also work with a 14500 Li-Ion battery, or a single AA battery.


----------



## souptree

greenLED said:


> Isn't somebody selling Soli's modded with the new XP emitter? You could buy one of those pills and use it in the cutdown 1xAAA?



I must confess I didn't even know there were Soli drop ins being made. For all the Maglites I have, I pretty much never use them as flashlights! (I blame PK and Don. :nana I think the CR123A one is the only Maglite I own that has batteries in it!!

The Mags are great hosts. I don't know why I haven't modded out any really cool lights. I suppose I'll get around to it someday....


----------



## greenLED

Soup, PM sent.


----------



## sunspot

Sale alert.
There are 8 sets of the Americana series up on eBay. Good price.
eBay

$36 plus S&H.:twothumbs


----------



## Boudreaux

I was able to purchase one of the $36.00 Americana sets on Thursday evening!


----------



## will

Boudreaux said:


> I was able to purchase one of the $36.00 Americana sets on Thursday evening!



That is a great price for those...


----------



## greenLED

Boudreaux said:


> I was able to purchase one of the $36.00 Americana sets on Thursday evening!


How'd you buy one?


----------



## Boudreaux

I received my Americana set today!

Thanks, Will!

You can find them on ebay in two locations, one is an *"AUCTION",* beginning at $36.00 plus S&H. The other is a *"BUY IT NOW"* for 36.00 plus S&H.

Ebay's item number for the "BIN" is *180386600076*. Sorry that I couldn't link it. You can also find it on ebay by searching MAGLITE AMERICANA.


I also ordered on ebay a *Bi-Pin LED MODULE FOR MAGLITE SOLITARE. *It was $5.00 with free S&H (from Hong Kong.) It arrived in less than a week! Works great!


----------



## will

Boudreaux said:


> I received my Americana set today!
> 
> Thanks, Will!



Not me - Sunspot found them


----------



## linty

Wow! That is a very impressive collection


----------



## Boudreaux

The MINI MAGLITE AMERICANA Series "AA" Collection has been relisted on Ebay. It is listed in a "BUY IT NOW" format. There are four sets left for $36.00 plus $10.60 USPS Priority Mail each. They are being sold by SELECTAINC (Selecta Products Inc.)
The new item number is: *180390022049*

Another bargain I found is NEW MINI MAGLITE (New Multimode Electronic) LED 2-"AA" listed in a "BUY IT NOW" format on Ebay for $5.05 plus $9.95 S&H for a total of $15.00. This price is about $10 less than they are available for in my area.
The item number is: *270434714615* 

No affiliation with ebay!


----------



## Boudreaux

Thread has gotten so quiet, I just finished reading *AA MINIMAG COLLECTION - PART 2!*


----------



## will

Boudreaux said:


> Thread has gotten so quiet, I just finished reading *AA MINIMAG COLLECTION - PART 2!*



There has not been anything really new from Maglite lately, other than the limited availability of the Multi Mode 2AA MagLEDs. I have not seen any in the stores, I did just buy one from EBAY ( $15.00 ) 

Most of the collectors here have been adding lights that they are missing. It seems the most activity has been with the LOGOd lights, NASCAR, The Bush lights, Ferrari etc....

The Mini-Mag mods have all but disappeared , There are lot of great lights out there in the $30 - $50 range. Even I broke down and now have a few lights that are not Maglites.

This is a question for the collectors out there 

How many of you still have the original packaging? Do you collect that as well? Do you have lights in the original unopened blister pack?


----------



## Boudreaux

Since I've only been in the game seriously since March '09 (about 20+ years too late); I am still hunting for many of the colors. My first Mini Maglite given to me in 1985 turned out not to be a Maglite but to be a Streamlight Jr. I understand Mr. Magelica won the lawsuit over this and Streamlight destroyed the rest of their stock of the Jr. I wonder if many of the Streamlight Jr.'s have survived.... 

There is a gold (over brass) MiniMaglite that has been listed on Ebay for several weeks now. The price has come down to $179.00 from $200.00.


----------



## will

Boudreaux said:


> There is a gold (over brass) MiniMaglite that has been listed on Ebay for several weeks now. The price has come down to $179.00 from $200.00.



I think that most of the folks here feel that the 24k gold should be in the $125-$150 price range, not $179


----------



## Boudreaux

Thanks for the info on the 24K Gold but I can't even find Gold annodized!


----------



## souptree

I think I paid $160 for mine 2 years ago or so. If I was trying to build my collection, was missing the 24k and had the cash to spare, I'd pay $179 for one. Yes, it's a little high, but hey, you only live once and after all, these collections are purely discretionary spending. The lights cost $100 20 years ago, IIRC. I can think of lots of rare 20 year old collectibles that people would sell their kids to find in mint condition for less than 2x the original price. Heck, does that even cover inflation? The 24k is the Grail!!


----------



## Boudreaux

THANKS, Soup! I appreciate the advice!


----------



## Flipside

Boudreaux said:


> Thanks for the info on the 24K Gold but I can't even find Gold annodized!


 
Boudreaux,

If you're looking for a gold annodized, drop me a PM. I can help you out...

Flipside


----------



## merrimac

I would like a gold anodiz if you can help [email protected]


----------



## Boudreaux

PM sent


----------



## bubbajoe

Good morning,It has been a long time since I posted .I had to stop collecting for awhile.when the economy tanked so did my business,but it is slowly picking up and I now have a little extra cash to continue my passion for mini mags.YEAH!!! Anyways ..I have a quick question.how do i post pictures here?..thanks


----------



## lctorana

will said:


> . Even I broke down and now have a few lights that are not Maglites.


Gasp!


----------



## will

bubbajoe said:


> I have a quick question.how do i post pictures here?..thanks




I use a hosting service - www.photobucket.com 

basically - you upload your photos to the site, then provide a link in the forum to the image.


----------



## bubbajoe

..lets see if this works ..BTW thanks will


----------



## sunspot

Sweet, you got a Bush light Really hard to come by.


----------



## Boudreaux

I have TWO extra *"THE 54TH PRESIDENTIAL INAUGRAL." *
 
If someone would have an extra *"BLUE *

*PRESIDENTIAL* *INAUGRAL"* or *"BLUE WHITE HOUSE DINNER" *I would be interested in a B/S/T.

PM with any offers!


----------



## sunspot

PM sent on the INAUGRAL.


----------



## bubbajoe

:sigh: i purchased a 89 bush inaugural and a 04 inaugural mag from a seller on e bay..i checked to see if the items where shipped...items have been removed and seller is no longer listed...i know i will receive a refund ..but i'm more upset i won't get my lights.


----------



## Boudreaux

I've had a *BLACK Mini Maglite 2-AA LED (SP2201HJ)* with the New Multi-Mode Electronic Switch for quite some time now. I ordered it from an internet dealer. My only complaint with it was the lack of the lanyard hole in the tail cap.

Until today I had not seen the New models at any area retailers. This morning at my local (St. Louis area) Wal-Mart they finally have the LED 2-AA in *BLACK** (SP2201HJ)* or *GRAY (SP2209HJ).* The* GRAY* ones have the old type tail cap with the hole for a lanyard with a split ring. The *BLACK* ones still do not have the lanyard hole in the tail cap.


----------



## sunspot

bubbajoe said:


> :sigh: i purchased a 89 bush inaugural and a 04 inaugural mag from a seller on e bay..i checked to see if the items where shipped...items have been removed and seller is no longer listed...i know i will receive a refund ..but i'm more upset i won't get my lights.



May I ask in what section were they listed in. I *never* see any on eBay.:mecry:


----------



## greenLED

Boudreaux said:


> The* GRAY* ones have the old type tail cap with the hole for a lanyard with a split ring. The *BLACK* ones still do not have the lanyard hole in the tail cap.


That's interesting, because I remember reading somewhere that the new LED tailcaps were longer (was it just the spring?) than the older models.


----------



## bubbajoe

sunspot said:


> May I ask in what section were they listed in. I *never* see any on eBay.:mecry:


 the search was inaugural maglite..2 auctions came up ..A $20 bid for each won the auctions..I was so excited..2 days later the seller was no longer listed and items were removed...very disheartening to say the least..oh well you win some you lose some


----------



## will

greenLED said:


> That's interesting, because I remember reading somewhere that the new LED tailcaps were longer (was it just the spring?) than the older models.



The LED tailcaps are different, I am not aware that any have been made with a lanyard hole. Be careful, sometimes people will buy the LED Maglite, remove it from the package and substitute a standard maglite and then return it to the store. I saw this a few times when the MagLEDs first came out..

picture - you could probably make the standard tailcap work by stretching out the spring. The LED versions have a serial number on the body, the head is also longer.....


----------



## Boudreaux

The hang pack packaging was sealed.

My new GRAY Multi-mode LED Mini Maglite's serial number is 2R000619610.

It has a tailcap similar to the old regular Mini Maglite with a lanyard hole in it. The NEW "OLD STYLE" tail cap is slightly taller when placed next to an old incandesent Mini Maglite tail cap (like the blue one in Will's picture) but styled very similarly. 

A first generation LED Mini Maglite (S/N 20000510670) tail cap (no lanyard hole) is much taller and styled differently (taller, longer spring and has a neg contact strip.) such as the black tailcap in Will's picture.

Overall, the new Multi-mode LED Mini Maglite is slightly shorter than the first generation LED Mini Maglite.

I do not have my first BLACK Multi-mode LED with me for comparison. I left both it and my camera at the office. PICS to follow......


----------



## will

The multi mode LED I have here has a different LED module than the original LED lights. the body and tailcap appear to be the same as the original LED lights. I wonder if Maglite has shortened the body to work with the old style tailcaps.


----------



## merrimac

will said:


> The multi mode LED I have here has a different LED module than the original LED lights. the body and tailcap appear to be the same as the original LED lights. I wonder if Maglite has shortened the body to work with the old style tailcaps.


Will, went to walmart to check it out, tail cap on new led is exactly like orig. mini mag, in fact enterchangable, overall light is 3/16 shorter ( so far gray only as Boudreaux stated)


----------



## Boudreaux

Check out the last few posts on this thread, especially post #292:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221793&goto=newpost

I think ya'll may find it interesting......


----------



## merrimac

it is all good, latest 2AA mag with lanyard tail cap, has a new style led, much brighter than the first multi mod, thanks for bringing to our attention...Boudreaux U D Man


----------



## merrimac




----------



## will

I am happy to see that I am not the only one with AA, AAA, and solitaires....

nice photo of the collection !!!


----------



## Boudreaux

merrimac said:


>


Mac,

That's a really nice looking table! 

Especially the Maglite parts of it!


----------



## souptree

Nice collection!! :thumbsup: How about a bigger pic?


----------



## bubbajoe

a few shots of my flashlight case and minimag collection..not the best pics


----------



## Boudreaux

Good looking collection!
Great woodwork!


----------



## bubbajoe

I ended up with 2 of these...gold AAA mini mag 1988 Olympic ..i would be interested in trading ..its mint unused BTW


----------



## will

Here is a question .
Maglite recently came out with a newer MagLED 2AA. It is multi-mode ( 100%, 25%, flash and SOS ) It has the old style tailcap with a lanyard hole and the body is slightly shorter. It comes in black, silver, gray, red, and blue. 

So far the only one seen is the gray ( thanks merrimac ) 

I contacted Maglite customer service to see where I could purchase the other colors. They told me they sell to their wholesaler and do not know where they end up. I asked again and they said to check out places like Lowes, Home Depot, Wall*Mart etc.. I was not able to find any online retailers that carry the new lights.

It seems to me, as a consumer, if I want to purchase an item, they should be able to tell me where. These are production lights, and are being manufactured at this time..

any ideas??


----------



## Black Rose

will said:


> Here is a question .
> Maglite recently came out with a newer MagLED 2AA. It is multi-mode ( 100%, 25%, flash and SOS ) It has the old style tailcap with a lanyard hole and the body is slightly shorter. It comes in black, silver, gray, red, and blue.


There are two versions of the new Rebel MagLED 2AA.
One with the old-style tailcap with lanyard and the other with the tailcap from the original MagLED 2AA & 3AA.

I have a red Rebel MagLED 2AA with the old MagLED tailcap (extra long spring). I haven't seen them with the lanyard hole yet.

The old style ones with the lanyard holes can't be true old style unless they've shortened the battery tube or added the extra long spring.

I would love to see a photo of the tailcap from one of these new Rebel MagLED 2AA with the lanyard hole to see what they did.

The tailcap from an incan 2AA Minimag will not work on the old MagLED 2AA or the new Rebel MagLED 2AA with the old MagLED tailcap.


----------



## will

The latest version of the MagLED 2AA has the original stlyle tailcap with a lanyard hole. it is not drilled out for the spare light. The body is also shorter.


----------



## Black Rose

Since there are two versions of the Rebel 2xAA MagLED out there, which one would be more valued to a collector - the one with the shorter body & lanyard hole (Gen 3) or the one with the longer body and original MagLED tailcap (Gen 2)?

I am guessing the Mag wanted to use up the remaining longer bodies and tailcaps before switching to the shorter body and lanyard hole tailcaps.


----------



## will

I would guess the gen 1 and gen 2 would have greater value years from now. That is based on the fact they had a shorter run based on time. 

The gotcha is that most of us here did not go out and collect the MagLEDs. They only came in black, silver, gray, red, and blue. 

I have a few, but not a complete set of any of the MagLEDs.


----------



## Black Rose

Yeah, the Gen 2 had a very short run (a couple of months if that).

I wonder how many of them exist?

I'm not sure how usefiul the serial numbers are on them to determine age, but the serial number on my Red Rebel 2xAA MagLED (I consider to be a Gen 2) is higher than one posted by someone here that has what I would consider a Gen 3 (lanyard hole).


----------



## merrimac

re:serial # , when LED Mini Mag first came out, they had a number only serial, 20000000274 (which i have) Oct/06- then they changed to a alpha/numerical 2T0000.....then changed to 2R0000.... what the T&R stood for ??? the LED emitter has changed several times, and serial # seam to have started over, however serial # hasn't changed with the new (old) lanyard tail cap. I can guess the age could be reflected by the serial #'s change..............merrimac


----------



## Black Rose

The Rebel 90 MagLED 2xAA that I bought in May is 2T002607146.

It's too bad that the T & R in the serial number didn't equate to the tailcap change.


----------



## will

The actual number that follows the T or the R may not be a sequential number. The first 2 could be LED type, tailcap type, manufacturing line or some other number. Think the VIN number on a car, it contains lots of information in addition to the sequential serial number..


----------



## merrimac

the first number referes to the number of cells, 2R000000, i think, likewise all the 3 cells start with 3R00000 much like the big maglite have cell size and number of cells-D30000, C20000, would like to know the reason of the "T" & "R" on Mini Mag


----------



## Boudreaux

Will, you are right. Maglite should be more responsive to their "collectors." My email inquiring whether the generation 3 would come in DIGITAL Camo like the first two generations has gone unanswered.

Does anyone know a "Distributor?" It seems as though they may be the only ones who know the four W's (Who, What, When & Where.)


----------



## merrimac

six LED Mini Mag colors, on top is new lanyard LED Mini, rest of pics LED / Incad comparison


----------



## merrimac

Z battery on line has the fullest line of maglite i've seen, the digital camo 2AA has the multi mode led, all 3AA do not so far,merrimac


----------



## toby_pra

very nice merrimac! :wave:


----------



## Boudreaux

In case anyone is interested ---

*MAGLITE 3"D" REBEL LED* regularly $36.88 on sale at Wal*Mart for *$25.00. *I checked two stores in my area, seems to be a system wide sale. Be careful, the REBELS are mixed in with the old style 3D 3W LED's.
To differintiate, the old style has an illustration in bottom right corner of two bulbs being swapped; Rebel does not.

Also, spoke to a sporting goods distrubutor (he had no idea of who the Mag Distriubtor is, but is going to check) who said the original style Mini Maglite AA is no longer in production and their warehouses are completely out. Might be a good time to pick up a few spares of readily available colors....


----------



## merrimac

went to Walmart ( Ocala Fl ) they didn't have the sale, went to Sams, no 3D but have twin pac of 3AA mini mag for $ 19.00 less than 1/2 of what 1 cost everywhere else, and they have colors


----------



## Boudreaux

Sorry, My apologies! Must have just been certain W*M in the Offhaut AFB area. None on sale here in St. Louis!
Sam's deal does sound good, Mac!


----------



## will

I went to the Wall*Mart here in Florida, no sales, The only 2AAs were the regular mini-mags, They did have the 3AA MagLED, around $25, only in black. Also a few gray and black D cell lights.


----------



## will

Boudreaux said:


> Also, spoke to a sporting goods distrubutor (he had no idea of who the Mag Distriubtor is, but is going to check) who said the original style Mini Maglite AA is no longer in production and their warehouses are completely out. Might be a good time to pick up a few spares of readily available colors....




I got an answer from Maglite....

"The original incandescent Mini Maglite AA flashlight is still one of our best selling items and in full production with no intentions of obsolescence."


----------



## will

I started to collect the MagLED AA lights. I have found out a few interesting things about them. To summarize:

The first ones out were single level output, a long body, and a long tailcap. GEN1

The next sets were multi-mode, long body, and a long tailcap. GEN 2

The latest sets are multi-mode, shorter body, and a tailcap with a lanyard hole GEN 3 or GEN 2+ (The tailcap is the same as the original Maglite Mini-Mags except the inside is not drilled out to hold the spare bulb )

The colors are straight forward right now:

Black, Gray, Silver, Red, Blue, and Camo.

I have blister packs from a Gen 2 and Gen 3, colors Silver and Gray

Gen 2 Silver Model NO. :SP2210HJ Part No. 153-000-053
Gen 3 Silver Model NO. :SP2210HJ Part No. 153-000-073 *

Gen 2 Gray Model NO. :SP2209HJ Part No. 153-000-053
Gen 3 Gray Model NO. :SP2209HJ Part No. 153-000-053

It looks like Maglite is using the same paper insert in the blister pack, they have been putting a small label over the original model number and color. 

I am not sure what the part number means, it may not refer to the light but to the package or package label.

Now - Why is this interesting to the collectors here. If you order a light on line, you might get a Gen 2 or Gen 3 light, the model numbers are the same. I ordered a few Gen 1 lights in the presentation box. They told me the silver was on backorder and they had the silver in the blister pack. I assumed it was the same Gen 1 light as the ones in the boxes. They sent me a Gen 2 light in the blister pack. I don't have the model numbers for the Gen 1 lights in the blister pack. 

Another order came with one Gen 3 light and two Gen 2 lights. I sent an email to the retailer and they told me they have a mix of Gen 2 ( red, blue, black ) and Gen 3 (silver and gray ) lights

I guess the message here is if you want a specific Gen light, call or email the retailer and have them verify what they have in stock. Also of importance, Don't go by the pictures displayed on the web site. Some are correct, some are not. 

The brick and mortar stores that I have gone into only have had black or gray lights, 

I will end up with just 2 duplicates, I'll probably strip them down and get them nickel plated at some time in the future. 

Something to consider - Should the MagLED AA lights have their own forum? or just keep all the Maglite AA lights together.


----------



## sunspot

will said:


> Should the MagLED AA lights have their own forum? or just keep all the Maglite AA lights together.


All AA's in one is okay by me. I may have to start buying the LED models.

Will, have you seen the plating service that modamag is offering in BST? lovecpf Lots of options.


----------



## will

sunspot said:


> Will, have you seen the plating service that modamag is offering in BST? lovecpf Lots of options.




I just checked it out. I had a Mini-Mag Chrome plated on the last run. Terrific job, nice look for the light. Reasonable turnaround time, Modamag is first rate..


----------



## souptree

Given that the original incans will remain in production, I would like to suggest that a new thread be started for discussion of the minutiae of the MagLED lights and this thread be left to it's original purpose of documenting/supporting collections of the standard incan MiniMags. :candle:


----------



## turbodog

new led thread


I have linked to new thread in post #1 of this one. Will someone submit a request for a sticky.


----------



## Boudreaux

There is an AMERICANA set listed on Ebay:

AMERICANA BY MAGLITE COLLECTIBLE EDITION 1997

Item number:280404440720


----------



## sizzlechest

Greetings to my fellow collectors: I never never been a fan of the maglite for their innovation so not much interest in the LED version. Collecting them? Not for me but to each there own, glad a new thread is started. 

Pretty quiet......I wish you the best with your "hunting" and I hope you are enjoying just that the thrill of the hunt for a special light to add to the collection. They are very rare.


----------



## Mr.Penny

*Maglite Logo*

What year did Maglite start putting the cat logo on there flashlights?

I found my Mini Maglite under the kitchen sink when I lived in my old apartment; I just wanted to get a general idea what year it was made...

Mine looks exactly like the one posted here.


----------



## turbodog

*Re: Maglite Logo*



Mr.Penny said:


> What year did Maglite start putting the cat logo on there flashlights?
> 
> I found my Mini Maglite under the kitchen sink when I lived in my old apartment; I just wanted to get a general idea what year it was made...
> 
> Mine looks exactly like the one posted here.



Panther.

Can't tell you the date though.


----------



## Mr.Penny

?????


----------



## Justin Case

Not really a collection. An LED mod using the mariposaoyako OFC heat sink:

Seoul P4 mounted on the OFC heat sink. Driver (not seen) is a Badboy Nexgen 400.






Fraen LP narrow optic, centered using a 22mm diameter, 1mm thick o-ring. Note, the o-ring is well-centered. The photo is taken off-axis, so you see the o-ring from the side.





Terralux TCS-1 tailcap switch





The BBNG400 puts out 425mA drive current. Efficiency is about 92%. Hot spot lux at 1 meter is 2100 lux. Estimated output 80-100 lumens. The beam is very smooth using the Fraen LP optic. Overall output is comparable to my old Blackhawk Gladius. Run time in regulation is over 3 hrs using 2xAA Eneloops. Very little heat generation as well.


----------



## greenLED

Boudreaux said:


> There is an AMERICANA set listed on Ebay:
> 
> AMERICANA BY MAGLITE COLLECTIBLE EDITION 1997
> 
> Item number:280404440720



After years sitting on the fence, I finally took the plunge and now own an Americana set!


----------



## sunspot

Nice build Justin.:twothumbs

What would be an estimate of lumens with a NG750?


----------



## Justin Case

For an SSC P4:

Step 1, go to the datasheet and examine the curve of relative luminous flux vs forward current.





Step 2, find the value for relative luminous flux for the drive current of interest. For 750mA, the relative luminous flux value looks to be about 1.8.

Step 3, look up the lumens value for the flux bin of your P4. For a U2 flux bin, the output ranges from 100 lumens to 118.5 lumens at 350mA drive current.

Step 4, multiply the lumens value at the standard 350mA drive current by the relative luminous flux value for the drive current of interest. Here, we multiple 100-118.5 by 1.8 to get 180-213 lumens at the emitter.


----------



## Boudreaux

*Ferrari Mini Maglite*​Currently available on Ebay! 
Item # 280412802329


----------



## merrimac

what is the color on the Ferrari, silver or off white ?? merrimac


----------



## Boudreaux

merrimac said:


> what is the color on the Ferrari, silver or off white ?? merrimac


 
Mac,

It is the same color as the Maglite Americana Series. It is a matte silver color. Also, the Ferrari Mini Maglite has no knurling.
. 
The color has already been discussed somewhere in this thread. Sorry, I don't have time to look it up and link it for you.

Since I already have one, I put in a low ball $12.95 bid in on the ebay listing. If you or any other CPF member is interested in it, I won't bid furthur. Please let me know! 

Respectfully,
boudreaux


----------



## Boudreaux

greenLED said:


> After years sitting on the fence, I finally took the plunge and now own an Americana set!


 
Congrats! I'm glad you were able to snag one!


----------



## will

Boudreaux said:


> Since I already have one, I put in a low ball $12.95 bid in on the ebay listing. If you or any other CPF member is interested in it, I won't bid furthur. Please let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interesed, but to be honest, I do not have a burning desire to get one. If someone else really wants one, they should have it... will
Click to expand...


----------



## merrimac

Boudreaux said:


> Mac,
> 
> It is the same color as the Maglite Americana Series. It is a matte silver color. Also, the Ferrari Mini Maglite has no knurling.
> .
> The color has already been discussed somewhere in this thread. Sorry, I don't have time to look it up and link it for you.
> 
> Since I already have one, I put in a low ball $12.95 bid in on the ebay listing. If you or any other CPF member is interested in it, I won't bid furthur. Please let me know!
> 
> Respectfully,
> boudreaux


thanks for info boudreaux, i have Americana set, now I know. never saw one............mac


----------



## sizzlechest

Those quick christmas present aisle end cap displays are starting to appear at walmart, keep an eye out for unique light bluish colors. Nothing completely unique but a couple of blue lights that I didn't complete dismiss right away.

Happy hunting and happy holidays!


----------



## will

sizzlechest said:


> Those quick christmas present aisle end cap displays are starting to appear at walmart, keep an eye out for unique light bluish colors. Nothing completely unique but a couple of blue lights that I didn't complete dismiss right away.
> 
> Happy hunting and happy holidays!



It might be a good idea to bring along a sample of what you already have. After awhile some colors look the same, others look different.


----------



## Boudreaux

Mini-Maglite: Genuine xenon replacements 
Mr.Penny 

Very interesting thread on Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs for the 2AA Mini Mag going on in:

Flashlights > Incandescent Flashlights > Mini Maglite: Genuine Xenon Replacement


----------



## sunspot

Thanks for the heads up Boudreaux. I'll have to stop by HD and try a few.


----------



## merrimac

Just got back from TARGET and they have the latest style MM LED in red,silver & blue ( lanyard hole in tail cap )


----------



## bubbajoe

selling off some of my collection...red presidential inaugural ,rainbow nascar,checkered maglite,1988.olympic AAA ..all listed in ebay...need the money for Christmas..thanks


----------



## dodge_911

Maybe slightly off-topic, but I think it's in it's place here.
Just saw a bumper on NatGeo (the short pieces between ads & programs, with the yellow rectangle)
This one was filmed in the Vomit Comet I think, the plane that's used to train for microgravity by NASA...
In it, the throw a bunch of minimags up in the air while in microgravity...
Haven't got the means to make a decent screenshot of it though


----------



## Jeritall

dodge_911 said:


> Maybe slightly off-topic, but I think it's in it's place here.
> Just saw a bumper on NatGeo (the short pieces between ads & programs, with the yellow rectangle)
> This one was filmed in the Vomit Comet I think, the plane that's used to train for microgravity by NASA...
> In it, the throw a bunch of minimags up in the air while in microgravity...
> Haven't got the means to make a decent screenshot of it though



Good eye! What color were they? Any rare ones?


----------



## will

Anything new here?


----------



## merrimac

still trying to find the elusive black 2-AA Mini *LED* with lanyard tail cap


----------



## Boudreaux

I've gotten a few new Mini-Mags, pics to follow after vacation!


----------



## merrimac

I don't want to wait till you get back from vacation


----------



## roces111

I am still looking for a few AA maglite's.

Bronze
Bronze Smooth
Fuschia
Red Smooth
Charcoal
Lime Green Smooth
Pewter
Pewter Smooth

Please PM me if you have any you have any extras!


----------



## Jeritall

I recently purchased a Black "Bush Inauguration" Maglite on Ebay. It turned out to be a AAA. Did Maglite issue a Black AA or just the Red and the Blue?


----------



## Boudreaux

NO, the Bush black is a triple A! AFAIK, it was only introduced in black AAA. It was to symbolize the "thousand points of light" theme of the George H. W. Bush campaign.


----------



## souptree

It was only a AAA and was the original inaugural Maglite. The 2000 and 2004 are both AA.


----------



## sizzlechest

Sounds like a "must have" for a 2AAA size collector!..... 

QUOTE=Boudreaux;3220210]NO, the Bush black is a triple A! AFAIK, it was only introduced in black AAA. It was to symbolize the "thousand points of light" theme of the George H. W. Bush campaign.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## souptree

To me it's a must have for any serious Maglite collection. The original inaugural light with the distinction of having the historical significance of representing the thousand points of light? I traded a 24k for mine. I consider it one of the 2 or 3 most special lights in my collection and my most special Maglite.

They are very rare. It took me 2+ years to even find a photo of one. Including the one Jeritall just scored I know of only 2 or 3. (I forget if I knew about a third.)

I have been meaning to do a few updated pics. I will try to get some not too horrible pics of my Americana Maglite collection done this weekend. :naughty:


----------



## will

I remember seeing a few of the inaugural lights, the 2AA versions, a few years back on ebay. None lately....


----------



## Boudreaux

Mac,
Sorry for the wait, but I'm still in New Orleans! Not sure of if or when I'm gonna leave! Sugar Bowl tonight and lots more dining out to do! LOL


----------



## sunspot

I picked up my first Bush today What fun this is


----------



## merrimac

Nice find sunspot, i'm looking for the blue Bush Ing & the AAA MINI black Bush Sr. Ing ( 1989 i think)

merrimac


----------



## souptree

If your quests are anything like mine was, you've got a couple years of constant searching ahead of you to find the other two. It took me over 3 years to find all 3. I found that the red one was by far the easiest to track down. The blue was harder, but the 1989 AAA was really, really hard!! The inauguration in 1989 was over 20 years ago!!

Sorry for lagging on the pics of my "completed" set. I did dig all the relevant lights out, so I am getting closer!! I am waiting for an overcast morning as I don't have a light box and I get decent pics using the grayed out sky for light. Well, better than direct sunlight anyway. Figures, the whole world is freezing and it's 80 degrees and sunny in freakin' LA.....


----------



## souptree

Updated "Americana" collection w/ completed Inaugural set. Special thanks to sizzlechest for hooking me up with the MAG Flaglite a few months back!! :twothumbs


----------



## merrimac

what would it take to get that extra blue ?, I'm sitting down..........


----------



## souptree

merrimac said:


> what would it take to get that extra blue ?, I'm sitting down..........



It's not an extra. They are two different lights. The blue inaugural from 2005 (with inaugural seal on head) is the blue light on the left. The one on the right is a special commemorative light they made for a Mag company dinner that President Bush 41 keynoted in 1992. I snagged that one from Ebay a few years ago and have yet to see another. I don't have any duplicates of any of the lights shown here, aside from maybe a USA Flaglite or two that I bought under the delusion they were the MAG version (that was one tough light!!).

I figure there must be some other Armed Forces related ones out there that would be nice additions to the set. At the very least, it would be great to get representatives from the Army, Navy, Air Force and Coast Guard.

The quest goes on.... :naughty: :thinking:   :thumbsup:


----------



## sunspot

A very nice set



souptree said:


> I figure there must be some other Armed Forces related ones out there that would be nice additions to the set. At the very least, it would be great to get representatives from the Army, Navy, Air Force and Coast Guard.
> 
> The quest goes on.... :naughty: :thinking:   :thumbsup:


I'll keep an eye out for you:candle:.


----------



## sizzlechest

Souptree - those are just fantastic photos. Very, very nice. :goodjob: 

I remember someone showing a third variation of the flag light a while back as well - that is something to keep an eye out for as well.


----------



## sizzlechest

I just got back from target where I found what appears to be a CHARCOAL color. They had silver, they had pewter and they had CHARCOAL as defined as a much darker color than the pewter but not black. I remember this being a walmart color so this is bizarre for sure. Happy hunting folks! Keep your eyes open out there.


----------



## souptree

sizzlechest said:


> I just got back from target where I found what appears to be a CHARCOAL color. They had silver, they had pewter and they had CHARCOAL as defined as a much darker color than the pewter but not black. I remember this being a walmart color so this is bizarre for sure. Happy hunting folks! Keep your eyes open out there.



Hook a brother up if you have an extra!! Charcoal is one I never tracked down....

Will have to hit the Targets around here this weekend....


----------



## souptree

BTW, what is the 3rd Flaglite?   :twothumbs


----------



## merrimac

just returned from target, no luck, would you be so kind as to p/u a charcold for me, will take care of you for your effort,merrimac


----------



## sizzlechest

souptree said:


> BTW, what is the 3rd Flaglite?   :twothumbs



Unsure, had slightly different stars / stripes configuration ? It was posted on the thread a while back, I don't own it.

More charcoal? I'll take a look if / when I get back there. They had 2 of them on the shelf which I purchased. I'll start keeping my eyes open for more.


----------



## sunspot

I stopped at Target to look at the Maglites. There were no Charcoal’s on the rack. Bummer.

I then looked down to the LED's to see if they had any with the new tail cap. They had them mixed with the older style and my eye caught something different. There was a Charcoal LED with the latest tail cap.
The model number is SP2209HJ.

I took the picture next to a Black, Pewter/Gray and Silver. It is clearly darker than the Pewter/Gray.





If anyone snags a Charcoal incandescent would you please buy one for me or I’ll trade for my LED.


----------



## Black Rose

That Charcoal is a nice colour.


----------



## Robin24k

It's technically still the grey color. I'm not sure what's going on, but the grey 2AA's manufactured after Sept. 2009 (~2R000900000 and onwards, after 2R000999999, it started at TR001000000) have a darker color.


----------



## sizzlechest

sunspot said:


> I stopped at Target to look at the Maglites. There were no Charcoal’s on the rack. Bummer.
> 
> I then looked down to the LED's to see if they had any with the new tail cap. They had them mixed with the older style and my eye caught something different. There was a Charcoal LED with the latest tail cap.
> The model number is SP2209HJ.
> 
> I took the picture next to a Black, Pewter/Gray and Silver. It is clearly darker than the Pewter/Gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone snags a Charcoal incandescent would you please buy one for me or I’ll trade for my LED.




Yup - thats the color alright. 

It may not technically be charcoal but this will be a much welcomed addition for those hunting different colors.


----------



## Robin24k

I'm wondering if this is a planned change or just regular manufacturing deviation...

One thing I've noticed is that the newer LED 2AA's (2R000900000 onwards) have a much cooler color, close to purple on my TR001122000-series unit. My 2R000789000-series unit has the most neutral white tint of them all.


----------



## sunspot

I bought a Purple a number of years ago and a few months ago I needed another. They are different shades. There will be some variation in colors.

I also bought a Shimmer Blue and later bought a Hellblau(sp?) from across the pond. They _should_ of been the same color but were noticeably different shades. 

As sizzlechest said, they will be much welcomed additions for those hunting different colors.


----------



## greenLED

Robin24k said:


> It's technically still the grey color. I'm not sure what's going on, but the grey 2AA's manufactured after Sept. 2009 (~2R000900000 and onwards, after 2R000999999, it started at TR001000000) have a darker color.


Memory's blurry, but I belive the "charcoal" I found was labeled as such years back.


----------



## will

greenLED said:


> Memory's blurry, but I belive the "charcoal" I found was labeled as such years back.




The Charcoal I have was labeled Charcoal, purchased at WalMart. 

for some reason - I think I should have held on to the original package, or maybe just the label. Then there are a bunch of colors that are just labeled assorted, or completely mislabeled.


----------



## Flipside

My Target had 5 Charcoal colored lights on their shelf as of closing tonight... 

The packages are not labeled as any color - just a generic UPC code.

Edited to remove offer to share the love... they're all gone...


----------



## souptree

Flipside said:


> My Target had 5 Charcoal colored lights on their shelf as of closing tonight...
> 
> The packages are not labeled as any color - just a generic UPC code.
> 
> Edited to remove offer to share the love... they're all gone...



I received my "Charcoal" light from Flipside. The package was marked Gray, but the light is clearly a darker color than my existing Grays and Pewters. Thank you, brother, I really appreciate this addition to my collection!!  lovecpf

Were the original Charcoal lights marked Charcoal, Gray or generic? Anyone remember?  (Edit: just saw the posts above from will and Doc.)


----------



## Swedpat

I think I today took the step into serious MiniMaglite collecting. Until now I have:

Black 
Camo
Purple
Flag 

Today I ordered 9 more: 

Red 
Blue 
Grey 
Silver 
Dark green 
Limited Edition Ice Blue 
Limited Edition Burnt Orange 
Limited Edition Hot Pink 
Limited Edition Midnight Blue

Where will this end...

Regards, Patric


----------



## merrimac

*NOW YOU'VE SEEN THE LITE, HAPPY HUNTING.............MAC*


----------



## Swedpat

Thanks merrimac! 

Regards, Patric


----------



## souptree

Swedpat said:


> Where will this end...



If you're anything like the rest of us, in insanity.  :welcome:

Welcome to the madness, I mean, club. :thumbsup:


----------



## Swedpat

souptree said:


> If you're anything like the rest of us, in insanity.  :welcome:
> 
> Welcome to the madness, I mean, club. :thumbsup:



Many thanks souptree! 

As you see I have posted quite a lot here so I think I have already been in the madness club for a while now...:tinfoil:
Again my new years promise to not buy another flashlight until autumn became totally unsuccessful. I guess that it's time to realize that such unreasonable promises will never be kept...
I am already planning the next month Minimaglite order! 

Regards, Patric


----------



## souptree

Swedpat said:


> As you see I have posted quite a lot here so I think I have already been in the madness club for a while now...:tinfoil:



I meant welcome to the MiniMag collecting madness..... :twothumbs


----------



## Swedpat

souptree said:


> I meant welcome to the MiniMag collecting madness..... :twothumbs



Yes, I would understand that you meant that...


----------



## Jeritall

will said:


> I remember seeing a few of the inaugural lights, the 2AA versions, a few years back on ebay. None lately....



I noticed a red, 2AA, 2001 Bush inauguration MM, listed 0n Ebay today...


----------



## Jeritall

Jeritall said:


> I noticed a red, 2AA, 2001 Bush inauguration MM, listed 0n Ebay today...



It sold for $20.51. Only 2 bidders. Someone got a good deal _... ... ._


----------



## souptree

That is a steal!! I sure hope it was one of us....


----------



## stew

Is this worth anything to a collector. I had it for years sitting in a box in my garage. If I can get an estimate of what it's worth I'll put it up in the market place.


----------



## will

stew said:


> Is this worth anything to a collector. I had it for years sitting in a box in my garage. If I can get an estimate of what it's worth I'll put it up in the market place.



Estimate the cost of a new 2AA Mini-Mag at $10. , then add what you think a collector would pay for a Logo Light - I do not know what the market is for a Boeing Logo'd light. 

Good luck


----------



## sizzlechest

Holy Grail for sale!

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=225533

I sniped the picture from another sale but I think we all know what this one is. 

Price as listed or I'll trade you straight up for a WEINROT from the old swiss seller. I'm sort of desperate for this one and this one only.


----------



## will

I should have bought two or the Weinrots when they were available. I just have the one...

( I just checked - I also have the Weinrot in a Solitaire and a 2AAA )

I still wonder if that was an actual color OR just Red gone dark....


----------



## sizzlechest

will said:


> I should have bought two or the Weinrots when they were available. I just have the one...
> 
> ( I just checked - I also have the Weinrot in a Solitaire and a 2AAA )
> 
> I still wonder if that was an actual color OR just Red gone dark....



You were about my only hope but we'll see if anyone else happened to buy one of those.
Thanks for the note either way.


----------



## will

I looked about 2 years ago for another Weinrot, couldn't find one then. I think there are a few of us here that have one, but the cost of the Swiss Seller was too high to get a couple of each. - ( heading back to NY next week )


----------



## greenLED

I just got my hands on a minimag clone made circa 1974. It has a glass window and a brass lightbulb "pill" that screws on the business end of the battery tube. I'll post pics of the whole thing so y'all can see it. 

The bulb is toast, BTW; gotta find a replacement. It's a 2.4V bulb that is press-fitted into the brass pill through the aid of a plastic washer type-thingy (how that for technical terms?)


----------



## turbodog

will said:


> I looked about 2 years ago for another Weinrot, couldn't find one then. I think there are a few of us here that have one, but the cost of the Swiss Seller was too high to get a couple of each. - ( heading back to NY next week )



Thought those came from germany? In either case, what did they cost?


----------



## Jeritall

turbodog said:


> Thought those came from germany? In either case, what did they cost?



The weinrot(S) came from a Swiss sporting goods dealer named, Zimmerman Waffen und Jagoptic. (www.waffenzimmermann.ch/)

They still carry maglites, but no minis. As I remember the price was right but the international postage was a killer.


----------



## will

turbodog said:


> Thought those came from germany? In either case, what did they cost?



the company is WaffenZimmermann - they are a Swiss company. The prices here are Swiss Franks - 2006 prices - the Braun is a brown color, not bronze


Ihre bestellten Artikel:
1 x Maglite Mod. Solitaire, weinrot (Mag1aS6) = 17.66Fr.
1 x Maglite Mini AA, Anthrazit (Magaa12) = 40.89Fr.
1 x Maglite Mini AA, Weinrot (Magaa8) = 40.89Fr.
1 x Maglite Micro AAA, Weinrot (Magaaa5) = 35.32Fr.
1 x Maglite Mini AA, Braun (Magaa10) = 40.89Fr.
Sub-Total:	175.65Fr.
The Swiss Post (1 x 2 kg) (Economy):	47.00Fr.
Total:	222.65Fr.


----------



## souptree

will said:


> the company is WaffenZimmermann - they are a Swiss company. The prices here are Swiss Franks - 2006 prices - the Braun is a brown color, not bronze
> 
> 
> Ihre bestellten Artikel:
> 1 x Maglite Mod. Solitaire, weinrot (Mag1aS6) = 17.66Fr.
> 1 x Maglite Mini AA, Anthrazit (Magaa12) = 40.89Fr.
> 1 x Maglite Mini AA, Weinrot (Magaa8) = 40.89Fr.
> 1 x Maglite Micro AAA, Weinrot (Magaaa5) = 35.32Fr.
> 1 x Maglite Mini AA, Braun (Magaa10) = 40.89Fr.
> Sub-Total: 175.65Fr.
> The Swiss Post (1 x 2 kg) (Economy): 47.00Fr.
> Total: 222.65Fr.



Showoff. :nana:


----------



## will

souptree said:


> Showoff. :nana:




The interesting thing about that order - they had just started to do Credit Cards through the internet. Mine had a problem because it was an international order and I did not notify the credit card company. They tried 3 times to process, none went to completion. I ended up trading emails with them and the credit card company. After all was said and done - I said I would send them cash - they reduced the total by $40.. 

( of course - there is always a risk sending cash - not recommended at all )


----------



## souptree

Those were the days.... I still remember unpacking my (multiple) Zimmerman orders....

sniff....

That weinrot friggin kills me though..... I think I am with sizzle on trading a 24k for one at this point. How sick is that?!


----------



## will

souptree said:


> That weinrot friggin kills me though.....




just a suggestion - has anyone tried to contact them to see if they might have an old one that just is not listed?


----------



## souptree

will said:


> just a suggestion - has anyone tried to contact them to see if they might have an old one that just is not listed?



I asked back in the day, and had a friend in Switzerland contact them to ask in German. Nada.


----------



## will

souptree said:


> I asked back in the day, and had a friend in Switzerland contact them to ask in German. Nada.




Zimmermann was the only place I ever saw the Weinrot ...


----------



## Burgess

To greenLED ---

Looking forward to seeing pics of your ca. 1974 Mini-Mag "predecessor".

Not exactly a "clone", since it was WAY before the Mini-Mag's introduction (ca. 1984).


Very interesting thread here !

:twothumbs
_


----------



## greenLED

Burgess said:


> To greenLED ---
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pics of your ca. 1974 Mini-Mag "predecessor".
> 
> Not exactly a "clone", since it was WAY before the Mini-Mag's introduction (ca. 1984).
> 
> 
> Very interesting thread here !
> 
> :twothumbs
> _


:thinking: Now that you mention it, it's a little weird that the gentleman said 1974. If Minimags weren't out 'till early 80's, no? This would make it a pre-minimag but it looks strangely like it. So, my guess is that either the gentleman's memory is foggy (he's in his late 70's), or I understood incorrectly and am conveying that. He seemed fairly certain of the date, though. I'll have to ask him again in a different way and see if I get a different answer.

Anyway, here are the pics:


The full enchilada (that lanyard thingy is what came with it):







Disassembled head. Turns out the window is thick plastic not glass as I initially thought; the reflector is smooth, also made out of plastic. There's a thin o-ring where the bezel threads end:







Body, knurling, and machining marks (Evident everywhere on the light). Noticed the "step" between the knurled section and the rest of the body - minimags are "press" knurled so the whole body is smooth:






The "business" end. The brass pill screws into the body:







The "light engine":







...taken apart (the thin washer goes over the bulb, which goes into the pill from the bottom and is then secured from the top from that plastic "donut"). The bulb is inscribed "2.4V/KOR":







Any suggestions as to what kind of replacement light I could give the former owner of the light. I thought another incan minimag would be fitting (I have TONS of replacement bulbs), but maybe something newer, brighter? An LED minimag? (Not sure how much those are.)


----------



## Jeritall

You might very well have an early prototype for the Mini Mag. Although the first Mini went on the market in 1984, Tony Maglica, the founder of Mag-industries, had been in high quality machining for the aerospace businesses since 1955. He incorporated Mag-Instruments in 1974 and began selling the familiar D Cell Mag in 1979.If it is an early prototype. it is probably unique and very rare. My advice is "DON"T MESS WITH IT!", particularly the bulb arrangement. Don't ruin any value the light might have by trying to replace the bulb. Perhaps some other Flashaholic on the forum might be able to identify and validate it's authenticity. I would be very interested in making a deal for it, either with you or the older, "in his seventies" gentleman that you got it from.

P.S. I'm also in my late seventies:>)


----------



## will

I had a question on the Weinrot Mini-Mag. The picture shows a Red, Dark Red, and Weinrot Maglite. The Weinrot is more of a burgundy color ( there is a touch of blue in it) than the Dark Red. Side by side the colors are different.


----------



## turbodog

will said:


> I had a question on the Weinrot Mini-Mag. The picture shows a Red, Dark Red, and Weinrot Maglite. The Weinrot is more of a burgundy color ( there is a touch of blue in it) than the Dark Red. Side by side the colors are different.



Technically these are all statements. What's the question?


----------



## will

This is a better picture. I had a question from another member, I did not want state the question.


----------



## souptree

I'm pretty sure the question is "What will it take to talk you out of it?" :wave:


----------



## dieselducy

a while back there was somebody on here selling green maglites, in an interesting shade. i bought one. just forgot the color name


----------



## Flipside

dieselducy said:


> a while back there was somebody on here selling green maglites, in an interesting shade. i bought one. just forgot the color name


 
Teal?


----------



## souptree

dieselducy said:


> a while back there was somebody on here selling green maglites, in an interesting shade. i bought one. just forgot the color name



Does this help?


----------



## Jeritall

In my enthusiasm to collect all of the minimag colors, I discovered that, over the years, I neglected to record what the correct name for some various color tones. I tried to remember to clip the color designation from the package or write a note on a small piece of paper and insert it into the barrel to help keep track of the collection. But... Maglite didn't always label their packaging correctly, if at all, and releases of exported MMs often had tint variations (i.e. weinrot). Counting only, 2AA, knurled barrel Minis, not including smooth barrels, the flags, camos, NASCARS, Bush(es), Americanas, advertising, (Ferrari, Enron etc.), custom splashed, painted or plated, how many "factory" released colors are out there? I have 31. Do I have all of them? How many are in your collection?


----------



## Solscud007

Can anyone explain how old a 2AA mini mag is if the bezel has the Maglite information stamped into the head rather than laser etched? Is it early 80s?


----------



## sunspot

Jeritall, I have 17.


----------



## will

Anything new here ? Been very quiet lately


----------



## turbodog

will said:


> Anything new here ? Been very quiet lately




Nope.

I wonder if mag will stop with new incan colors now that leds are taking off.

This also means that people should complete their collections asap, before retailers stop carrying mag.


----------



## ebow86

I at times can't believe mag is still selling the incan mini mag with their led products being out for so long. One would think that they would at least start supplying the mini mag with the new xenon lamp already installed, instead the just keep on selling them with the krypton.


----------



## will

must be time for a bump on this thread ...


----------



## karlheinz3




----------



## sunspot

Nice looking. Is it plated or polished?


----------



## Black Rose

Nice Karl.

Is that one of the drop-ins that download was selling?


----------



## TITANER

Hi Will,thanks for your wonerful collections 



Are these flashlights made by wood on the left?


----------



## TITANER

sunspot said:


> Nice looking. Is it plated or polished?


I think it should be polished


----------



## will

TITANER said:


> Hi Will,thanks for your wonerful collections
> 
> 
> 
> Are these flashlights made by wood on the left?[/QUOTE
> 
> They are covered in solid exotic woods - they are originally regular Mini_Maglites


----------



## sizzlechest

That collection has been updated!
Thanks to Will and his beautiful woodworking talents:





The center one is gold plated and the light was actually cut in half so that the wood would be a one-piece sleeve.

Only other update to the collection is I finally have all three of the Presidential Inaugeral lights. (Red and Blue I had already but finally got the black one - from 1989) :rock: :rock:


----------



## sunspot

Bump
Has anyone found the lost posts?
Action lights is having a giveaway. Like them on facebook and get a Mini-Mag. One catch, the picture has a dark Blue but on checkout, the part number is for Black. They charge $5.95 for shipping.


----------



## fastbarry

It is great to see that CPF has largely recovered. Thanks to Sasha and those responsible. Unfortunately I am a new(ish) member and my contributions are gone. 
A few weeks ago Souptree very kindly offered me a teal minimag if he finds that he has a spare one next time he is going through his collection. Souptree I hope you read this.
If anyone else has any of the following that are surplus to their needs I am keen to buy.
Top dollar paid or whatever it takes.

* Gold plated genuine Maglite.-----got one on eBay april 2011
* Brown
* Bronze
* dark red/weinrot
* Charcoal M2AKDN ?
* Fuchsia M2AAEVL ?
* Sky Blue


If anyone is desperate for a Jade or anodised Gold I know of some for sale locally, brand new in presentation cases. These are in retail stores here in Christchurch the earthquake capital of New Zealand. I would be prepared to buy and post these if anyone needs them.
I also have the name of a German seller that has standard Pink available. 
I understand that all of these are hard to find.


----------



## turbodog

No news on my end. I've still got my collection shown @ post #1 in the thread.


----------



## sunspot

Well, I've added a new Nascar #43 and a Ferrari is on it's way 

The hunt continues


----------



## turbodog

What looks like a dark green on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Maglite-AA...6355134?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item588d37a0be

Or, a green search string for ebay:

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=mi...ag+gold&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## turbodog

Hot dang... a flag minimag, with the USA engraving

http://cgi.ebay.com/Maglite-2AA-Min...3263142?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item2c59afeea6


----------



## sizzlechest

Congrats to whoever won this one! Never seen one like it - yet another one to keep hunting for!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...%2BRxYA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Happy hunting!


----------



## fastbarry

Hey there Sizzlechest. I won the light you mentioned above. It is the first one I have ever seen also. When it arrives I will post a better pic for all to see.
I am a relatively new collector of Maglites having purchased my first one (a Flag-lite USA) in 2007 from Ebay seller Chocopaw. I was sort of satisfied with that for a while then purchased a Magcharger for those big jobs.
That was a bit big sometimes and the Flag was too pretty to use so in March 2010 I got a gen 2 LED Minimag. That was great to the uninitiated. I still think it is great and use it daily in my job.
Then the trouble started. I found this forum and in November last year I went a little crazy. I have just counted all my lights and am up to 35. They are not all collectable with a few to be disposed of. The 2AA incan lights are 25 in number. There are some Solitiares (4) that are what fishermen call by(bi?) catch. They came with other lights and are a bit unloved. There are 3 of the 2AAA lights for no particular reason and a 6D.
Dana has been a fountain of knowledge and a great help with a few questions I have had. 

Come on collectors, post to here occasionally and lets try to help each other.
I have found Jade and a fairly bright gold locally in 2AA. If anyone needs these I am prepared to help. I will do this for cost in the hope that others will make similar offers.


----------



## sunspot

"MAG" flags on eBay. The seller emailed me the obverse side photo. See item 150583495061. There are 3 left. $20 with shipping.


----------



## fastbarry

I was one of the lucky ones that got wiped so here is my collection again.




Nascar Select, Spectrum, Racing, Flag-lite, Copper, Gold, Burnt Orange, Hot Pink

 



Red, Blue, Grey, Pewter, Silver
 



Blue, Jade, Lime, Green, Camo, Digital Camo, Purple Violet, Neon Purple, Black
 



3 new arrivals, 2 repeats by fastbarry, on Flickr
Mark Martin #6, Gold/?Yellow, Gold, Pink, Hot Pink

All these are on Flick-r with additional information on where they were sourced from. I think you should be able to see them there by clicking on "fastbarry" just above here. Let me know if it does not work. This is all new to me.

I have several lights coming. Hopefully all will be true to description.
From Dana: Old orange and Nascar #20 Orange. From other sources: Ice Blue, Shimmer Blue, Americana set, Ferrari, Jeff Burton #99, Midnight Blue, 
Victory, Year 2000 and Flaglite with MAG. 

I am so thrilled to have got some of these. Can't wait to see them in the metal.


----------



## will

New style Maglite Flag ? America's Choice 

ebay item number 150587182722


----------



## fastbarry

:wave: To clarify re the above Flaglites, Sunspot advised two posts up that these have "MAG" on the body. Not the more common "USA". If anyone wants them I suggest they be quick. Seller is ricks_relics. I am tempted but have been seriously overspending lately. On Maglites of course. :duh2:


----------



## will

I have both the 'Mag' and 'USA' on the body. Neither has America's Choice on them. I'll post a picture when I receive the one mentioned in my post number 626.


----------



## fastbarry

Multiple Flag-lites with both USA and America's choice on them are on their way to me now. I will post pics when they arrive, maybe 2 weeks. If anyone wants to add one to their collection I am keen to help.

In my collection pics a few posts up I am pretty sure the Jade in the third pic is in fact Teal. If you have the knowledge please confirm one way or another.


----------



## merrimac

Teal is correct from my understanding. Jade has more green tint to it from what i was told by seller.


----------



## souptree

Looks more like Jade than Teal to me, but it's difficult to tell because of color differences between photos. Jade is a lighter (and bluer) color than Teal.


----------



## sunspot

Hi Will:wave: I've not seen you around lately.

Not to step on your toes but I've received my "MAG" "America's Choice" lights.
They came in the old style case, not the newer clear top cases. The seller knew nothing about them as he bought them in a lot buy.


----------



## will

I just looked at my USA and my MAG flag lites, neither has the America's Choice printed on them. Both have a clear silver area. So, It looks like there are two stye MAG flag lites,some with America's Choice, some without.


----------



## fastbarry

My USA Flag-lite purchased in 2007 from an Ebay seller called Chocopaw has an "Ontario" bezel unlike Sunspot's MAG one pictured above. 
The bezel inscription reads from the Pumas head (or whatever it is) FLAG-LITE mag instrument-ontario california usa.
Would this indicate the MAG ones are a later production?

My Flag-lite is the only AA I have with Ontario on the bezel. Someone needs to write a book on all this. haha


----------



## will

fastbarry said:


> Someone needs to write a book on all this. haha



I have contacted Maglite a few times with various questions. There may be records of the different Mags produced over the years, but, no one I have been in touch with had any clue. I think that Turbodog here has an inside source that is knowledgeable about the various products. 

Just an interesting side note to all this. I have an old Singer Sewing Machine. I called them a few years back with a few questions about the machine. They told me it was manufactured in July of 1937, it came with a few attachments and was a 'portable' . They have records all the way back to the first machines they made.


----------



## souptree

fastbarry said:


> My USA Flag-lite purchased in 2007 from an Ebay seller called Chocopaw has an "Ontario" bezel unlike Sunspot's MAG one pictured above.
> The bezel inscription reads from the Pumas head (or whatever it is) FLAG-LITE mag instrument-ontario california usa.



Can you post a pic of this one?


----------



## souptree

Just checked and my USA FlagLite also has the Ontario bezel. I never noticed before. My MAG Flaglite is packed away, so I can't check it easily, but next time I have it out, I will check.


----------



## sunspot

So who won the Black 1989 PRESIDENT INAUGURATION? I bid all I could but it was not enough.


----------



## merrimac

It was I, thought it would go higher as rare as they are, only knoe of 3 others, BTW my Mag Flag has
the Ontario Bezel also


----------



## fastbarry

It looks like Sunspots Flag with MAG inscription and "America's Choice" is the odd one out. Here are the pics for those that do not have one. I guess just about everyone does as they are pretty common on eBay. For those that only collect solid colours it may be a reason to buy one.
By the way I finally got my 24K gold on Brass in the early hours on New Zealand time this morning. Lucky it is saturday. Gee I feel so tired now.




P4090074 by fastbarry, on Flickr




P4090075 by fastbarry, on Flickr




P4090076 by fastbarry, on Flickr




P4090077 by fastbarry, on Flickr


----------



## sunspot

merrimac. Best to you, at least it went to a fellow CPF collector.

Barry, I saw this morning that you won the Gold. Congratulations. They have been rare lately. I did win the #2 Nascar light, so I got something from that Canadian's collection. Short email incoming to you.


----------



## merrimac

sunspot
Hats off to you also, are you collecting all the NASCAR Mini's are selected ones



Mac


----------



## sunspot

Mac. I _need_ a Victory mag. I am trying also to collect the numbered Nascars. Keep me in mind if you are extras

I really need to re-post my lights. I've added a few from the last picture.


----------



## lyklyk616

Flashlight , the work of art that you can actually get that works !


----------



## lyklyk616

Flashlight , the work of art that you can actually get that works !


----------



## sunspot

So who won the FUSHIA for $128?


----------



## will

sunspot said:


> So who won the FUSHIA for $128?


 
WHAT ????


----------



## greenLED

will said:


> WHAT ????


 Ahoooooooa!! $128?? Must be a really weird shade of pink.

BTW, hadn't seen this box before:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Mag-Lite-2...7852802?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item3a63865b82

New packaging, or actually an old style?


----------



## fastbarry

sunspot said:


> So who won the FUSHIA for $128?


I was interested but did not bid due to the economic aspect of having purchased about a third of that sellers lights recently. I was stunned at the $128 price. 
It made me feel better about the $145 I paid for the 24K gold from him. It has not arrived yet but looked to be perfect unlike some others recently on eBay. I was the only bidder. Did I pay too much?


----------



## will

greenLED said:


> Ahoooooooa!! $128?? Must be a really weird shade of pink.
> 
> BTW, hadn't seen this box before:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Mag-Lite-2...7852802?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item3a63865b82
> 
> New packaging, or actually an old style?


 
I don't know for sure - It might be a new style.


----------



## sunspot

will said:


> I don't know for sure - It might be a new style.


It is the new style. Fastbarry had told me it's a bit flimsy or not as robust as the old case. Action lights sells some kind of clear case for the mini-mag.


----------



## greenLED

fastbarry said:


> Did I pay too much?


 Depends on how badly you wanted it. 

Don't think I've paid more than $35 for minimags lately, IIRC.


----------



## fastbarry

I would pay well for one of your very rare green mini maglites. I understand it is the same shade as the Kelly Green Solitaires.

If anyone has a spare.......PM me!!!!!


----------



## turbodog

will said:


> I don't know for sure - It might be a new style.


 
Think I have seen that before. It's got a cutout for a swiss army knife if you notice.


----------



## will

Pictures - My 2 original do not have the America's Choice.


----------



## fastbarry

Re Flag-lite variations

Here is another variation that arrived 2 days ago. The pic is of 2 identical lights showing the USA and "America's Choice" views. You will notice that the inscription is not coloured and the small flag is on the right instead of the left. There is also ASI 40294 etched into the metal. The bezels include "Ontario" before the "California". If anyone wants one I could be persuaded to part with the spare. PM me with your interest.




P4170083 by fastbarry, on Flickr


----------



## robsaab

Very nice!


----------



## will

I did a search over at EBAY. There are a few items listed - old stock - 
Search: Maglite Ontario


----------



## fastbarry

Other April Arrivals
These pics were taken with very low natural light, I will replace them in the near future.
Most of these are newly arrived minimags. Some noted by * are previously pictured and shown here for colour comparison.




P4260088 by fastbarry, on Flickr
L to R; Midnight Blue, blue (dark variation), blue*, mark martin #6 *, 2 x Shimmer Blue slight difference in colour, Ice Blue





P4260090 by fastbarry, on Flickr
L to R; Marlboro Menthol (base colour is darker), Marlboro, Purple, my old purple*, flamed purple/blue, flamed light purple, Jeff Burton #99 Fuchsia, Old orange (new to me), Tony Stewart #20 orange, burnt orange*

Also arrived at the same time Americana set, 
Purchased but still to arrive Ferrari, Nascar Victory, 24K on Brass, Year 2000, Flag-lite with MAG and without "America's Choice"

My other lights are shown on this page and also lots of pics on page 21 about 2/3 down.

I am getting a few duplicates. If anyone is after HOT Pink, Midnight Blue, Shimmer Blue, Flaglite with USA and America's Choice inscriptions, or Nascar Spectrum and Select I have them either available or coming.


----------



## fastbarry

will said:


> I did a search over at EBAY. There are a few items listed - old stock -
> Search: Maglite Ontario



Hey Will, did you get my pm's? They do not show in my "Sent" folder.


----------



## will

fastbarry said:


> Hey Will, did you get my pm's? They do not show in my "Sent" folder.



Regular EMAIL - sent a few minutes ago


----------



## greenLED

fastbarry said:


>


...that reminds me, gotta repost pics of that weird blue one I got in Mexico last year.


----------



## MAG-Fan

Hello Commune,

I´m a Mini Maglite collector from Germany. Finaly my Mentor persuaded me to join the CPF. (Thx Sizzle):wave:
Someone of you know my collection, from the past.

I try to get a updatet picture of my Mag´s in here.

Thank´s


----------



## MAG-Fan

Sorry friends at this time i can not post a picture.:sick2:


----------



## sizzlechest

MAG-Fan said:


> Hello Commune,
> 
> I´m a Mini Maglite collector from Germany. Finaly my Mentor persuaded me to join the CPF. (Thx Sizzle):wave:
> Someone of you know my collection, from the past.
> 
> I try to get a updatet picture of my Mag´s in here.
> 
> Thank´s


 
AWESOME! Stefan has an ever-growing collection and can't wait to see your updated photos! 

WELCOME & HAPPY HUNTING!

Green - can you identify all of those blue colors......I don't know which one is the new blue? [email protected]


----------



## MAG-Fan

Hi Sizzle,

thx for the welcome!lovecpf

Anybody got a Lime green no knurl? For Sale


----------



## HKJ

MAG-Fan said:


> Sorry friends at this time i can not post a picture.:sick2:


 
Pictures are not posted here, but must be hosted on another site and then linked, there are some description on how to do it here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?29-Questions-Problems-Suggestions-%28General-Forum-Issues-Only!%29


----------



## MAG-Fan

Thank´s HKJ,

i try my best.


----------



## MAG-Fan

Not the newest picture, but a start.:naughty:


----------



## MAG-Fan

Here is the update of my collection :sweat:



and the beauty from the last hunt:


----------



## helge-seins

Du bist ja genauso bekloppt wie ich nur anders ! LOL ;-)

He`s an similar idiot like me !

Schöne Sammlung, respekt.


----------



## will

MAG-Fan said:


> and the beauty from the last hunt:



That looks like the no knurl fuchsia that was available for a short time.

On a side note - there are a few old stock 2AA black Ontario Maglites over at ebay. Search ' Maglite Ontario ' and you will find them


----------



## MAG-Fan

Yes Will, you´r right! Fuschia no knurl in Mint condition! 

Thanks Helge-seins, oooooh yes, i got the Virus!!!!

Yes Will see´n it.:thumbsup:


----------



## helge-seins

Is there anyone out there who is able to complete my collection ?! I`m looking for a pink 3D... (and other colours that i dont know ;-))

Many thanks for your help....

Helge







http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/81/1409781/1366_6661373139666561.jpg


----------



## MAG-Fan

Here i got a good site for German collector´s.And all other´s 
Rare find colors in Germany:

http://www.gutes-shop.de/index.php?....html&XTCsid=29f2af4eb6c82f70a492deda79e7ee79

Attention!!!!! Ship not to USA, Swiss, Norway:fail:


----------



## Swedpat

Hi guys!

My present MiniMag collection contains: 

*black
*dark green
*camo
*digital camo(will arrive next week)
*blue
*midnight blue
*purple
*iceblue
*grey
*silver
*hot pink
*burnt orange
*red
*flag

Any tips of dealers who carry other colors than these?
I also want the Americana edition, is it still available somewhere?

Regards, Patric


----------



## merrimac

Swedpat
There is a Americana set one Ebay Maglite (Buy it now) for $67.99
Good Luck, Mac


----------



## will

OR zbattery (online store ) at $55


----------



## Swedpat

merrimac said:


> Swedpat
> There is a Americana set one Ebay Maglite (Buy it now) for $67.99
> Good Luck, Mac


 


will said:


> OR zbattery (online store ) at $55


 
Thank you both for the information!

I visited Zbattery website and they make the demand of at least $150 for international orders. I may try Ebay, but never used it before...
I will think about how I will do.

Regards, Patric


----------



## merrimac

ebay said they will ship world wide with USPS which is very low cost, check them out......mac


----------



## fastbarry

Hi Patric,
I live in New Zealand and have the maglite addiction too. I buy regularly off ebay and sometimes direct from non ebay businesses. I get the items sent to a freight reshipping service that then sends them to me. I can get a few items there over a month or so and then get them all sent in one parcel. 
There are a few places offering this service. Some are very expensive. The one I use is very reasonable and does a good job. Things have got very busy for this man lately and they are not actively seeking new customers but if you approached him directly I am sure he would be cooperative. 
If you buy from ebay you will have to open a paypal account to pay for the goods you buy. My man also accepts paypal for his services.
I have purchased the Americana set from zbattery and had it delivered to my reshipper with no problems. Once it arrived I thought it was okay but if I lost it I would probably not replace it. The graphics are kind of stuck on the maglite.
Private message me if you want his details. 

Regards
Barry


----------



## will

Time for a few pictures 


There are 4 different Flag lights 










and a chrome - not a standard from Maglite


----------



## will

Lizards.....


----------



## surfsmurf

Bought this at a Fry's in 1999, thought it was hilarious . (yes, I am a software developer).

I guess it was sold just for a short while, does anyone know? Came in a blister pack.
/Tommy


----------



## fastbarry

Gee it has been quiet here lately. 

Re Will's 4 different Flaglites a few posts above.

I have a small number available of the 3rd item down. The USA Flaglite with America's Choice on it.
If anyone is keen on one I would be open to offers of swaps or perhaps selling if you have nothing of interest. 

Thanks Will for the Bronze. It looks good in my collection.


----------



## fastbarry

A recent arrival at top



Racing, 2 versions by fastbarry, on Flickr

I have never seen the racing version with the car before. Has anyone else got one?

The standard version came with the special Presentation box and the cardboard sleeve.

Due to many sellers not wanting to send internationally I get my eBay purchases to a contact in the USA and get them consolidated into a combined shipping package. The time delay between purchase and receiving the items can be quite long.


----------



## will

fastbarry said:


> I have never seen the racing version with the car before. Has anyone else got one?


 
Where are you finding these? Amazing.....


----------



## fastbarry

I started collecting seriously in November 2010. Just two of my mini mags have been purchased locally here in New Zealand. They were a very rich coloured Gold and a Jade which I am sure is really Teal. 
Two lights from Hong Kong found on eBay were advertised as Golden and Orange. I think they are Copper and Burnt Orange. One Pale Gold advertised as Yellow came from China I think. My pink came from RC Machines in Germany. Tritiumtime, zbattery and Gadzooks in the USA have been a good source also. Three lights from 2 CPF members, Thanks guys, you know who you are. And a lot from eBay.

If you click the link in my post above Wills that says "fastbarry" it will take you to my page on Flickr. Then click the title that says "fastbarry's photostream". You will see all my pics posted so far. On some of them I have made comments that contain additional information on suppliers.


----------



## frogger42

I never had any idea there were so many variation of a minimag or how cool looking they could be. Now, I really want to go find some of the flame ones.


----------



## fastbarry

It is so quiet here lately. I check in most days. Has anyone had any rare finds?
If not could someone sell their collection, preferably containing the following.
Jade, Weinrot, Brown, Anthracite, the green LED colour whatever it is and the weird blue found in Mexico a while ago.
Nascar lights would do as a substitute if you have none of the above. Rusty Wallace, Dale Jarrett, Kyle Petty or Dale Earnhardt Sr.
Plain and unknurled colours are also desired.
The withdrawal symptoms are bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey Frogger, look out on Ebay for flamed maglites from flamehead55. He lists things reasonably often.


----------



## Miles_PerHour

Hello,
Ive been looking around but havent been able to find an answer to my question. im not shure if this is the right plase to ask but here it is.

I have two maglite solitairs one of which has what looks like a serial mumber at the base by the tailcapand, the number is T09/3264 but the other doesnt. did they put serials on older ones or is this somethink different.

thanks,
Miles.


----------



## will

Miles_PerHour said:


> I have two maglite solitairs one of which has what looks like a serial mumber at the base by the tailcapand, the number is T09/3264 but the other doesnt. did they put serials on older ones or is this somethink different.
> 
> thanks,
> Miles.




I have a few Solitares in my collection. I do not recall seeing any serial numbers on any of them. Can you take a picture of it and post it?


----------



## Miles_PerHour

Heres a pic of the solitaire

http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/7791/img0189zp.jpg


----------



## will

I have not seen any with a number like that. Maybe someone else can comment on the numbers


----------



## kbark

fastbarry said:


> It is so quiet here lately. I check in most days. Has anyone had any rare finds?



I found 2 combo packs in ORANGE at my local Walmart. I don't know how rare they are but they are discontinued it appears.


----------



## merrimac




----------



## sizzlechest

Merrimac NICE! Amazing collection! The solitaire collection and 2AAA collections are beautiful as well. Nice work for sure!!!!!! 

Fastberry - you have a PM


----------



## merrimac

Thanks Sizzlechest, it took a few years to put together.........I'm sure i missing some..........


----------



## fastbarry

Gee Merrimac your collection is outstanding. I really like the old see through packaging with the graphics. Is there a story behind the 4AA maglite? I would like to hear it.

Sizzlechest - thanks for the PM. I have replied.


----------



## fastbarry

I have been meaning to post this for a while but the first pics I took were not so great. These are a little better. The light is black and silver with blue highlights. The global graphics show the USA at the head and the Western half of Australia at the tailcap end. The inscriptions are "2000" at the head end and "MAG 2000" at the Australia end.
I purchased this on ebay and was thrilled to win it.




Millenium Maglite or Y2K by fastbarry, on Flickr




Y2K close up by fastbarry, on Flickr




Y2K tailcap end closeup by fastbarry, on Flickr


----------



## merrimac

Sizzle, go to rare Maglites on CPF and you get the story and more pics


----------



## sizzlechest

Was going to bid on that auction and FORGOT! Never seen anything like it. Very nice addition to the collection!



fastbarry said:


> I have been meaning to post this for a while but the first pics I took were not so great. These are a little better. The light is black and silver with blue highlights. The global graphics show the USA at the head and the Western half of Australia at the tailcap end. The inscriptions are "2000" at the head end and "MAG 2000" at the Australia end.
> I purchased this on ebay and was thrilled to win it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millenium Maglite or Y2K by fastbarry, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y2K close up by fastbarry, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y2K tailcap end closeup by fastbarry, on Flickr


----------



## fastbarry

First I need to say I have a mild case of color blindness, a slight red green deficiency according to the person that tested me. It does not cause me any problems in normal day to day stuff. Traffic lights are definitely red or green unless they are amber and I can tell the difference.
However I have to say these maglite colors drive me crazy. Just this week the one I am calling jade arrived. It was advertised on ebay as Lt Teal and had a pic of the carton label to prove it. The model was given as M2A33L. The part number as 104-000-292. If you are quick the auction number was 300590976301 and the link is
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...0590976301&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
You can see for yourself.

Anyway to complicate things the one I call Teal was purchased here in New Zealand from a retail store as Jade but they did not have any more to compare with. There was no case or packaging at all. A display model. I got it for half price which would be the equivalent of about $20 USD. I had to laugh when I got home with my prize and it was missing the lens and the spare bulb.

If anyone has an opinion on the correctness of these colors you could post here or if you are shy PM me. 

Dark Green at the top




Greens; Dark,Lime,Jade,Teal by fastbarry, on Flickr



Dark Green at the bottom.




Greens; Dark,Lime,Jade,Teal by fastbarry, on Flickr


----------



## sizzlechest

Yes, some of the colors can be tough to identify, however it looks like you have the 4 different & very distinct shades of green.....good job!


fastbarry said:


> First I need to say I have a mild case of color blindness, a slight red green deficiency according to the person that tested me. It does not cause me any problems in normal day to day stuff. Traffic lights are definitely red or green unless they are amber and I can tell the difference.
> However I have to say these maglite colors drive me crazy. Just this week the one I am calling jade arrived. It was advertised on ebay as Lt Teal and had a pic of the carton label to prove it. The model was given as M2A33L. The part number as 104-000-292. If you are quick the auction number was 300590976301 and the link is
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...0590976301&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> You can see for yourself.
> 
> Anyway to complicate things the one I call Teal was purchased here in New Zealand from a retail store as Jade but they did not have any more to compare with. There was no case or packaging at all. A display model. I got it for half price which would be the equivalent of about $20 USD. I had to laugh when I got home with my prize and it was missing the lens and the spare bulb.
> 
> If anyone has an opinion on the correctness of these colors you could post here or if you are shy PM me.
> 
> Dark Green at the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greens; Dark,Lime,Jade,Teal by fastbarry, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Green at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greens; Dark,Lime,Jade,Teal by fastbarry, on Flickr


----------



## Elio

Hi, I am new to this forum and would just like to say that there are some excellent collections going on out there. 

My addiction started in May this year and I'm now up to 46 Mini Mags but only a couple of these are the hard to come by ones.

Fastbarry, in my opinion as novice, I would have say that your original Maglite is the true colour Jade. My reasoning for this is that I have recently purchased a 4D in Jade and I also won a Teal (same as yours) sold by Liteguy10 a couple of weeks ago. Comparing my 4D to your pictures, other pictures on the web and my Teal Mini Mag, it looks more like the first one you had in your collection.


----------



## fastbarry

Hi Elio, Welcome to CPF and thanks for sharing your experience. It sounds like I could be wrong if your 4D Jade is similar to the light at the bottom of the top pic. I did think Teal could be a bit blue though.

46 lights in 5 months is pretty frantic buying.

Sizzlechest I will take the three we discussed. Did you get my pm?


----------



## will

There must be something new to post here... 

Way to quiet...


----------



## Flipside

will said:


> There must be something new to post here...
> 
> Way to quiet...



Okay... I'll bite!

Just picked up a "MAG" marked Flag Light to add to the stable... Been poking around for a while to find one, and finally won the lottery!


----------



## will

will said:


>



there are 4 different Flag Mini-Mags....


----------



## Flipside

Found the one on the top in the photos you posted... Nice shots by the way!


----------



## J D

These are some beautiful collections. I love the wood displays.


----------



## esrevenge

May I please ask a question, as I am kind of new here...

Do you guys collect these lights because you like the color or the shape / design (the colors are AWESOME), or do you often use them too? Do you still use them as flashlights?

Great collections, thanks for all the pics.


----------



## Zulus

Nice colection


----------



## will

There must be something new here -


----------



## turbodog

esrevenge said:


> May I please ask a question, as I am kind of new here...
> 
> Do you guys collect these lights because you like the color or the shape / design (the colors are AWESOME), or do you often use them too? Do you still use them as flashlights?
> 
> Great collections, thanks for all the pics.



Not used. Used lights vary, but are not mag mfg'd.


----------



## turbodog

will said:


> There must be something new here -



Not often...

Doesn't look like new colors are coming out. Old ones are harder to get. Some old colors are likely gone forever.

I'd consider my collection 'done' so I'm out of the acquisition phase. Do get a lot of comments from visitors to the house about them though.

And now that mag's entered the led market, they are not going to produce a single, stable, model long enough to produce it in an array of colors. Guess they held off jumping in as long as they could. Now that they're in... it's a vicious cycle of r&d and new product releases.


----------



## Black Rose

turbodog said:


> And now that mag's entered the led market, they are not going to produce a single, stable, model long enough to produce it in an array of colors.


The colours for the new Minimag Pro (if it ever gets released) is just the standard colour set now:
Black, Red, Silver, Blue, Grey, and UCP Camo


----------



## sizzlechest

Greetings fellow hunters! 

Nothing much to report, as a matter of fact my photos aren't even showing up......image cave appears to be down or gone.....!? 

I was at wallymart and they actually had a pretty good selection of colors. Light blue, green, orange (Red, black, royal, camo and silver) 

Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## sizzlechest

Just when you thought it was safe to say your collection is complete.....






Happy Hunting!


----------



## will

sizzlechest said:


> Just when you thought it was safe to say your collection is complete.....
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hunting!



what do the lights look like? Brass?


----------



## sizzlechest

Sort of like Anthrazit from the swiss seller. The part #'s don't match up with anything on Turbo dogs listing. All are VERY old with ontario bezel I'd say from 1985 or 1986. The 1st color choices offered in minimags perhaps?

mcc-1 / Brass / 103-003-34 (anthrazit type color)

mmcc - 2 / camo / 103-000-086 - rolled ontario bezel and variation from current camo.

mcc03 / bronze / 103-000-044 (braun color from swiss seller?)

mcc04 / green / 103-000-049 (slight color variation, lighter than dark/hunter green)

mcc05 / grey / 103-000-054 - never seen before!

Sorry....I'll get some photos up as well.


----------



## will

These are the colors I have


----------



## sizzlechest

For color reference:
Bronze color matches "braun" from the original swiss seller. If you look back at early threads on this forum I have always considered this bronze/braun color to be the most rare and difficult light to find in the collection.
Brass color closely matches "anthrasit" from the original swiss seller.
Grey color is nothing I've seen before.




From left : Grey, Silver, Pewter, Charcoal
The other 2 colors that I got were light blue and original light pink. (again, the same as offered some years ago by the swiss seller)
I have an extra bronze/braun color and an extra brass/anthrasit color. To be fair these will auction on ebay shortly.


----------



## will

speaking of ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLD-MINI-M...922?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33727bc07a


----------



## sizzlechest

Yeah, speaking of ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bush-2001-I...185?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43adaf3381

(not affiliated with seller)


----------



## Boudreaux

Sizzle,
Do you have a particular supplier for these that you could share?
Also, a heads up when you are going to post your extras on ebay!


----------



## sizzlechest

Boudreaux said:


> Sizzle,
> Do you have a particular supplier for these that you could share?
> Also, a heads up when you are going to post your extras on ebay!



A random find on ebay. Trouble with these type of purchases (like my crap photos attempting to show what these look like) is that you don't know what you'll end up with until they arrive and view with your own eyes.


----------



## sizzlechest

Were the 1st minimags black or is this the 1st color they produced:






Rolled bezel style with white lettering. Based on the part #s and colors not matching up with anything we've seen before.......?


----------



## will

The earliest Mini-Maglites I remember were black. That is not based on anything other than my memory.


----------



## merrimac

like wise, black was first and gold anno was the first color i found, both have the small hole i tail cap for spare bulb, no sleave for protection


----------



## Jeritall

I'm pretty sure it was black. That's the only MM color I'm positive about. This is not a hobby for the color blind, like I am. The red tones give me problems, so the brownish tones all look kind of gray to me. Someone please label the ones in the picture for me, (I wasn't smart enough to keep the product labels or boxes. 






I know the first one is anthrazit, ( it's got swiss dealers label still on it). The last two are gold ano, and gold. Which ones are the brass, bronze, brown, braun, and maybe copper" JER


----------



## sunspot

My latest finds. Marlboro regular and menthol, NASCAR Victory and a John Deere.




People may have noticed my absence from the board. It’s been a very hard time for my family and me. Deaths, injuries and illness. The past 12 months have been difficult.


----------



## fastbarry

Welcome back Dana. You have been missed. 
Sorry to hear about your recent sorrows.
Nice pic.


----------



## Boudreaux

*DOES ANYONE HAVE A LISTING OF THE MINI-MAGLITES (2AA) IN THE NASCAR SIGNATURE SERIES (DRIVERS,) SPECTRUM SERIES, SELECT SERIES, VICTORY SERIES AND MAGLITE RACING?

ALSO, ARE THE 3D AND SOLI SERIES THE SAME AS THE 2AA?


*


----------



## sunspot

Boudreaux said:


> *DOES ANYONE HAVE A LISTING OF THE MINI-MAGLITES (2AA) IN THE NASCAR SIGNATURE SERIES (DRIVERS,) SPECTRUM SERIES, SELECT SERIES, VICTORY SERIES AND MAGLITE RACING?
> 
> ALSO, ARE THE 3D AND SOLI SERIES THE SAME AS THE 2AA? No, the soli's are available in some unique colors.
> 
> 
> *



SPECTRUM SERIES, SELECT SERIES, VICTORY SERIES AND MAGLITE RACING? I believe that the 4 mentioned is all the non-driver NASCAR issued.

Does this help?


----------



## will

sunspot said:


> SPECTRUM SERIES, SELECT SERIES, VICTORY SERIES AND MAGLITE RACING? I believe that the 4 mentioned is all the non-driver NASCAR issued.
> 
> Does this help?



Those are the 4 that I have. I did not go after the driver series.. 

There are a few colors on the Solitaires that are not available in other sizes. These are not NASCAR, just plain Solitaires. Amber, yellow, rose, kelly green to name a few.


----------



## Boudreaux

Thanks, Will 

Thanks, Dana and welcome back!

I am attempting to make a list of all the different Maglite "AA" Nascar editions that I currently have. I have the standard four plus 12+/- drivers, but have no idea as to how many drivers' editions there are. After posting, perhaps others will be able to tell me of any others they have, in order to complete the list.


----------



## souptree

Welcome back, Dana. I am sorry for your losses and hardships.

These are the NASCAR lights I have come across. I only collect AAs and Solis, so I don't know about D cell lights. I have all of these with the exception of the no print NASCAR Spectrum and the knurled Bill Elliot. If anyone has one of those two that can be passed along, I will be extremely grateful! I would also appreciate being told if anyone knows of any I am missing from the list.

I really like the NASCAR lights and I am glad I decided to collect them. I think it would be quite challenging to put this set together today.

AA:

Maglite Racing (BW+ red logo)
NASCAR Victory (BW + red logo)
NASCAR Select (Silver + color logo)
NASCAR Spectrum
NASCAR Spectrum no print
Red NASCAR Signature 24 Jeff Gordon / Dupont
Red NASCAR Signature 45 Kyle Petty / Sprint
Red NASCAR Signature 94 Bill Elliot / McDonalds
Red NASCAR Signature 94 Bill Elliot (knurled)
Red NASCAR Signature 8 Dale Earnhardt Jr.
Orange NASCAR Signature 20 Tony Stewart
Green NASCAR Signature 5 Terry Labonte
Green NASCAR Signature 18 Bobby Labonte
Blue NASCAR Signature 3 Dale Earnhardt Jr.
Blue NASCAR Signature 31 Mike Skinner
Blue NASCAR Signature 6 Mark Martin
Blue NASCAR Signature 6 Mark Martin / Valvoline
Blue NASCAR Signature 24 Jeff Gordon / Pepsi
Blue NASCAR Signature 43 John Andretti / Petty Racing
Blue NASCAR Signature 45 Kyle Petty / Petty Racing
Blue NASCAR Signature 99 Jeff Burton Citgo / Supergard Racing
Dk. Blue NASCAR Signature 2 Rusty Wallace
Dk. Blue NASCAR Signature 88 Dale Jarrett
Fuschia NASCAR Signature 99 Jeff Burton
Black NASCAR Signature Ricky Rudd 
Black NASCAR Signature 3 Dale Earnhardt Sr.

Solitaires:

NASCAR Victory (BW + red logo)
Maglite Racing (BW+ red logo)
NASCAR Spectrum
NASCAR Signature 8 Red Dale Earnhardt Jr.
NASCAR Signature 24 Red Jeff Gordon / Dupont
NASCAR Signature 20 Orange Tony Stewart
NASCAR Signature 18 Green Bobby Labonte
NASCAR Signature 3 Blue Dale Earnhardt Jr.
NASCAR Signature 31 Blue Mike Skinner
NASCAR Signature 2 Blue Rusty Wallace
NASCAR Signature 88 Dk. Blue Dale Jarrett
NASCAR Signature 3 Black Dale Earnhardt


----------



## Boudreaux

Souptree, thanks for your help! 

I haven't had a chance to check all my Nascar "AA" against your list. However, the two you don't have, neither do I.

I did not collect the solitaires, just wound up with several that were parts of package deals. In the solis, I have one that was not on your list


*Jeff Gordon/Pepsi #24 Blue XXXXXX **

*
If you would like to have this Soli, PM your address, I'll get them in the mail this week.


Anyone else needing these soli, PM your address:


*Dale Earnhardt, Jr. #3 Blue K3AFU2 *

Dale Earnhardt, Jr. #8 Red XXXXXX ***
*

This will get these solis good homes where they will be displayed. I just don't have room for the solis. I am keeping only those solitaires, that I do currently have on display.

These are "FREE" to good homes! Of course, Souptree has right of first refusal. If you are interested, PM the one(s) that you want along with your Name, CPF Name, and mailing address.

* Sleeve Poor Condition
** Sleeve Missing -- No Model #
*** Mint Condition -- unopened in clamshell packaging -- Model # obscured by sticker


*P.S.--- Today is 05-01-2012.... Originally posted 04-15-2012... I never imagined it would take so long 

nor be such trouble to GIVE AWAY FREE FLASHLIGHTS, POSTAGE INCLUDED here on CPF !


*


----------



## greenLED

Glad to see this thread still alive. 
A gold plated for those of you still looking for one:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?270771-FS-Mini-Mag-AA-24K-Gold-Over-Brass

Remind me at some point to upload pics of that darker blue one I got in Mexico 2 years ago. We lost those pics on the last server crash.


----------



## Boudreaux

WILLRX,

Please contact me, I have a MARINES Solitaire that you mentioned you would like to have.

It just needs a "good home" that has room to display this beautiful and patriotic Solitaire. 

Again, no charge, postage paid !


No Model Number
421-000-357 04/05 (found on insert)


----------



## Boudreaux

DUPLICATE POST


----------



## souptree

Sorry, brother. I totally missed this. PM inbound!


----------



## will

Anything new ? I check ebay every now and then to see if there are any unusual minis for sale. Nothing lately


----------



## hantulaut

Very amazing collecting stuff you guys have here.


----------



## will

There is a 24K gold mini on ebay - buy it now - for $125 

item 221051010043

I have nothing to do with this, just letting you all know.


----------



## sunspot

Extremely Rare Orange 2xAA Mini Maglite with Case (Seller title, not mine) $165

eBay 330741354282 

There is also a 2C and a 3D in Gold that I've never seen before


----------



## will

sunspot said:


> Extremely Rare Orange 2xAA Mini Maglite with Case (Seller title, not mine) $165



Difficult to tell from the picture if that is orange or the more recent burnt orange. In either case they are not particularly rare.


----------



## will

Every once in a while a good deal comes along, $26.16 and that includes shipping.This was an ebay item. This is a gold over brass, the real deal. Only missing the battery spring in the tailcap. 
( I left a little gold polish in the knurling, removed after I took the picture )


----------



## fastbarry

Congratulations Will. 
I missed that one. Great price for a 24k maglite. I like the idea of stripping the gold off and having a brass finish. Of course it would need to be cheap to begin with.

It is getting really hard to find anything I do not have now.
I did however just win the Cheney/Bush inaugural light. I do not have it yet but it looked to be mint.


----------



## will

fastbarry said:


> Congratulations Will.
> I missed that one. Great price for a 24k maglite. I like the idea of stripping the gold off and having a brass finish. Of course it would need to be cheap to begin with.
> 
> It is getting really hard to find anything I do not have now.
> I did however just win the Cheney/Bush inaugural light. I do not have it yet but it looked to be mint.



The gold will stay on the light. If I wanted a brass light, I could always strip off a standard light, then send it out for brass plating. 

I have 2 of the Bush Maglites - Red AA. I also have 1 Black AAA light from Bush SR. I think I am missing the blue Bush Maglite.


----------



## Jeritall

NEW COLOR?

I had, Kind of, gave up hope of finding any new color variations from Maglite. It was 107 here today and I was getting cabin fever, so I went to Walmart for a walk. For old times sake I looked at the Minimag display, (assortment packed) and found a color that is new to me. It's a little darker than shimmer blue and has a slight violet tint in it. Check out the picture. (L to R- violet, blue, new, shimmer blue, ice blue). Do I have a new color variation or what? The box is marked M2AKGN. I know it's not green!


----------



## sizzlechest

Jeritall, a late reply is better than no reply......nice find. Always fun to stumble upon a variation.

I had commented on the "ray of light" promotional minimag / Madonna. This still appears to be the most expensive minimag I have seen sold on ebay. A couple of years back I saw one go for around $400-$500, can't remember exactly.......(not affiliated with seller in any way)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Madonna-Ray...usic_Music_Memorabilia_LE&hash=item2ec1d4017d

Happy Hunting!


----------



## will

I wonder if someone will buy that. 

I was looking for for a specific color 10 years ago. I found it on an X-Files mini-mag that was given to the crew at the end one of the seasons. I think it was selling for just under $100 at the time. I thought it was too much money, but this Madonna mini - out of site..


----------



## fastbarry

Is anyone there? (echo echo echo)
Has anyone got or ever seen the following NASCAR autograph 2AA mini maglites?
If you can confirm they exist that would be great.
Kyle Petty 45 red or blue
John Andretti 43 maybe blue
Ricky Rudd 28 maybe black
Matt Kenseth
Richard Petty

I have the following which all seem reasonably common.
Dale Earnhardt Jr #3 blue and #8 red
Dale Earnhardt Sr #3 black
Dale Jarrett 88 midnight blue
Rusty Wallace #2 midnight blue
Jeff Gordon 24 Red
Tony Stewart 20 orange
Terry Labonte 18 dark green
Mark Martin 6 blue
Jeff Burton 99 Fuchsia
Bobby Labonte 18 Dark green
Bill Elliot 94 red
Jeff Gordon 24 blue
Mike Skinner 31 blue (maybe not too common)

Thanks for any help given or lights offered.


----------



## will

This thread has been way too quiet lately.


----------



## turbodog

I'm still subscribed to it, but there's not much activity. Far as I know, mag is not introducing new colors. They've got their hands full dealing with the flood of import lights.


----------



## roces111

*Large AA MiniMag Collection For Sale*

Selling my collection, some old some not so old. None are LED. I would like them to go to a good home. I am not looking to seperate or sell one by one. I could not see where to post this in a for sale section, if it is posted worng place, mods please move to the correct location. I am not on the forum much any more so please use my email [email protected]. I wanted to give true collectors a shot before going to eBay.

I am asking 300.00 + shipping. PayPal +3%

All lights are as new.





Photo 1;
Silver
Gold (old)
Gold
Copper
Anthracite
Bronze (old)
Gray/Pweter
Black
Black (smooth)





Photo 2;
Lime
Teal
Jade
Dark Green





Photo 3;
Pink (old)
Hot Pink
Red (old)
Red
Orange
Orange (old)





Photo 4;
Hellblau
Blue Shimmer
Lite Blue
Midnight Blue
Blue
Light Purple/Violet
Purple


----------



## mcbrat

I have a couple of logo minis

Gray/Pewter with Oracle logo
Blue with Subaru logo


----------



## will

mcbrat said:


> I have a couple of logo minis
> 
> Gray/Pewter with Oracle logo
> Blue with Subaru logo



A lot of companies over the years have had 'custom' printing done on the mini-maglites. Most end up as give-aways for special meetings .


----------



## jkid1911

Lot's of great AA lights, thanks for posting them..!


----------



## souptree

fastbarry said:


> Is anyone there? (echo echo echo)
> Has anyone got or ever seen the following NASCAR autograph 2AA mini maglites?
> If you can confirm they exist that would be great.
> Kyle Petty 45 red or blue
> John Andretti 43 maybe blue
> Ricky Rudd 28 maybe black
> Matt Kenseth
> Richard Petty
> 
> I have the following which all seem reasonably common.
> Dale Earnhardt Jr #3 blue and #8 red
> Dale Earnhardt Sr #3 black
> Dale Jarrett 88 midnight blue
> Rusty Wallace #2 midnight blue
> Jeff Gordon 24 Red
> Tony Stewart 20 orange
> Terry Labonte 18 dark green
> Mark Martin 6 blue
> Jeff Burton 99 Fuchsia
> Bobby Labonte 18 Dark green
> Bill Elliot 94 red
> Jeff Gordon 24 blue
> Mike Skinner 31 blue (maybe not too common)
> 
> Thanks for any help given or lights offered.



There are a couple you have mentioned that I haven't come across. If you have pics of the following, or more info on them, can you please post them or PM them to me?

Matt Kenseth
Richard Petty

Here's my list of what exists (I only collect AA, AAA & Solis). I am only missing three from my list: the blue Andretti 43, the knurled red Bill Elliott and the red Kyle Petty. I'm also missing the non-NASCAR logo'd NASCAR fade light, but I have only seen a couple of those out there and I am pretty sure they weren't officially released that way. If anyone comes across any of those and wants a trade, please let me know.

Happy hunting!! :wave:

AA:

Maglite Racing (BW+ red logo)
NASCAR Victory (BW + red logo)
NASCAR Select (Silver + color logo)
NASCAR Spectrum
NASCAR Spectrum no print
Red NASCAR Signature 24 Jeff Gordon / Dupont
Red NASCAR Signature 45 Kyle Petty / Sprint
Red NASCAR Signature 94 Bill Elliot / McDonalds
Red NASCAR Signature 94 Bill Elliot (knurled)
Red NASCAR Signature 8 Dale Earnhardt Jr.
Orange NASCAR Signature 20 Tony Stewart
Green NASCAR Signature 5 Terry Labonte
Green NASCAR Signature 18 Bobby Labonte
Blue NASCAR Signature 3 Dale Earnhardt Jr.
Blue NASCAR Signature 31 Mike Skinner
Blue NASCAR Signature 6 Mark Martin
Blue NASCAR Signature 6 Mark Martin / Valvoline
Blue NASCAR Signature 24 Jeff Gordon / Pepsi
Blue NASCAR Signature 43 John Andretti / Petty Racing
Blue NASCAR Signature 45 Kyle Petty / Petty Racing
Blue NASCAR Signature 99 Jeff Burton Citgo / Supergard Racing
Dk. Blue NASCAR Signature 2 Rusty Wallace
Dk. Blue NASCAR Signature 88 Dale Jarrett
Fuschia NASCAR Signature 99 Jeff Burton
Black NASCAR Signature Ricky Rudd
Black NASCAR Signature 3 Dale Earnhardt Sr.

Solitaire:

NASCAR Victory (BW + red logo)
Maglite Racing (BW+ red logo)
NASCAR Spectrum
NASCAR Red [Winston Cup Series] "Ontario"
NASCAR Signature 8 Red Dale Earnhardt Jr.
NASCAR Signature 24 Red Jeff Gordon / Dupont
NASCAR Signature 20 Orange Tony Stewart
NASCAR Signature 18 Green Bobby Labonte
NASCAR Signature 3 Blue Dale Earnhardt Jr.
NASCAR Signature 31 Blue Mike Skinner
NASCAR Signature 2 Blue Rusty Wallace
NASCAR Signature 88 Dk. Blue Dale Jarrett
NASCAR Signature 3 Black Dale Earnhardt


----------



## fastbarry

Hey Souptree,
The Matt Kenseth and Richard Petty lights may or may not exist. I have not seen pictures or anything concrete to prove they exist. I have seen an on line reference to them somewhere in the past. My posting was an attempt to find out what I do not have and foster some discussion. Unfortunately it seem to have failed. 

There was a 2 AA Vari beam maglite on ebay recently. I unfortunately did not win it and really want one. Apparently they were always blue with silver bezel and end cap. 

I would really like to acquire a 4C that is not black and a 7C maglite.

I scored a 7D recently off eBay for a bargain price of under $20 but have not got it yet. It is at my forwarding address in California and will get sent to New Zealand soon.


----------



## Niyalin

Jeritall said:


> NEW COLOR?
> 
> I had, Kind of, gave up hope of finding any new color variations from Maglite. It was 107 here today and I was getting cabin fever, so I went to Walmart for a walk. For old times sake I looked at the Minimag display, (assortment packed) and found a color that is new to me. It's a little darker than shimmer blue and has a slight violet tint in it. Check out the picture. (L to R- violet, blue, new, shimmer blue, ice blue). Do I have a new color variation or what? The box is marked M2AKGN. I know it's not green!



They are very nice and more affordable then all the other lights I see here.


----------



## Niyalin

turbodog said:


> Here's my current pics. The pictures in post #1 are at least 2 years old.



OMG what a collection!


----------



## turbodog

Niyalin said:


> OMG what a collection!



Those display cases were not cheap either, mahogany with wenge inserts in the sides. They are dusty and need to be cleaned and polished.


----------



## turbodog

Still have packaging for the gold one.


----------



## Shooter21

Multicam is the best one.


----------



## sizzlechest

Greetings! 

This is a different color variation in green. I know because I own one already!
(not affiliated with seller)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUGE-LOT-OF...14271703?pt=US_Cigarettes&hash=item257d32ced7

This is one of the most rare lights I have ever seen. Already own of these too! 
(not affiliated with seller)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Ma...5?pt=US_Olympics_Fan_Shop&hash=item232a4130c3

Happy Hunting!


----------



## fastbarry

sizzlechest said:


> Greetings!
> 
> This is a different color variation in green. I know because I own one already!
> (not affiliated with seller)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUGE-LOT-OF...14271703?pt=US_Cigarettes&hash=item257d32ced7
> 
> This is one of the most rare lights I have ever seen. Already own of these too!
> (not affiliated with seller)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Ma...5?pt=US_Olympics_Fan_Shop&hash=item232a4130c3
> 
> Happy Hunting!



Hey Sizzlechest, Thanks for the heads up on the above lights. 

I got the Salem green one for minimum bid, I was really happy about that. Now I will also have the beginnings of a cigarette lighter collection as well....LOL. Not enough space for another collection so they will have to go.

There was a nice looking 7D that just changed hands for $382 if my memory is right. Wow that is a lot of money for something that will sit on a shelf somewhere. I did not win that one.


----------



## sunspot

sizzlechest said:


> Greetings!
> 
> This is a different color variation in green. I know because I own one already!
> (not affiliated with seller)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUGE-LOT-OF...14271703?pt=US_Cigarettes&hash=item257d32ced7
> 
> This is one of the most rare lights I have ever seen. Already own of these too!
> (not affiliated with seller)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Ma...5?pt=US_Olympics_Fan_Shop&hash=item232a4130c3
> 
> Happy Hunting!



Darn it. I try to keep an eye out for a '96 Olympic. I need to keep a closer watch.


----------



## sizzlechest

sunspot said:


> Darn it. I try to keep an eye out for a '96 Olympic. I need to keep a closer watch.



Last time I checked it had been relisted at less $.......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Ma...-/400481828772?pt=Sport_1&hash=item5d3e93bfa4


----------



## sizzlechest

fastbarry said:


> Hey Sizzlechest, Thanks for the heads up on the above lights.
> 
> I got the Salem green one for minimum bid, I was really happy about that. Now I will also have the beginnings of a cigarette lighter collection as well....LOL. Not enough space for another collection so they will have to go.



Another off-color cigarette logo maglite is a red one for "WINSTON" brand. A lighter shade of red on this one.


----------



## sunspot

sizzlechest said:


> Last time I checked it had been relisted at less $.......
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Ma...-/400481828772?pt=Sport_1&hash=item5d3e93bfa4



Thank you:wave:. I placed my bid.


----------



## Imon

I'm not much of a Maglite fan but you have a beautiful Mini Mag collection turbodog. 

Glass panes over the mahogany wood, a niche in the wall, and some accent lighting would make it a work of art!


----------



## will

sunspot said:


> Thank you:wave:. I placed my bid.



That is one that I was a little interested in, but, I'll pass this time.


----------



## sizzlechest

fastbarry said:


> Is anyone there? (echo echo echo)
> Has anyone got or ever seen the following NASCAR autograph 2AA mini maglites?
> If you can confirm they exist that would be great.
> Kyle Petty 45 red or blue
> John Andretti 43 maybe blue
> Ricky Rudd 28 maybe black
> Matt Kenseth
> Richard Petty
> 
> I have the following which all seem reasonably common.
> Dale Earnhardt Jr #3 blue and #8 red
> Dale Earnhardt Sr #3 black
> Dale Jarrett 88 midnight blue
> Rusty Wallace #2 midnight blue
> Jeff Gordon 24 Red
> Tony Stewart 20 orange
> Terry Labonte 18 dark green
> Mark Martin 6 blue
> Jeff Burton 99 Fuchsia
> Bobby Labonte 18 Dark green
> Bill Elliot 94 red
> Jeff Gordon 24 blue
> Mike Skinner 31 blue (maybe not too common)
> 
> Thanks for any help given or lights offered.



Are these all unknurled handle I assume?


----------



## sunspot

I have a knurled blue #43 and the sig "looks" like Richard Petty.


----------



## sunspot

NASCAR SELECT on eBay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINI-MAGLIT...925?pt=US_Racing_Fan_Shop&hash=item3cd2555eb5


----------



## Icarus

There are some very rare MiniMags on sale at cpfmarketplace.


----------



## sunspot

A little bump. I scored a black Richard Petty #3 and _both_ red President Bush lights. Now to find the blue Bush's.


----------



## souptree

There are TWO red Bush lights? Can you post pics?

Looks like I am on another hunt....


----------



## fastbarry

I did not know that there were two red Bush maglites. A pic would be great. 
I have never seen a Richard Petty autograph light either. I would love to see that as well. 
I have quite a few of the Nascar autograph lights, nothing new seems to come up any more.


----------



## Jeritall

Heads up. There are blue Bush, inauguration MMs on the bay at the moment.


----------



## will

Jeritall said:


> Heads up. There are blue Bush, inauguration MMs on the bay at the moment.



There were a few available, I ordered 1 to go with the 2 red ones I have.


----------



## fastbarry

Thanks Jeritall for the heads up. My search somehow missed those.
Gee they went quick, I think there were 5 when I first saw them after you posted here.
I procrastinated for a couple of days and all of a sudden there was only one left. I had to have it.

I have one red Bush light, how about a pic of the two red ones together to see the difference.


----------



## greenLED

Nice to see people are still collecting these.


----------



## magellan

Maverik,

I'm new to the CPF and only just saw this thread.

Yes, they are amazing, and quite beautiful.


----------



## sizzlechest

greenLED said:


> Nice to see people are still collecting these.


Oh yeah, happy hunting fellow collectors!


----------



## sizzlechest

I added a post to the 2AAA collection thread, last post......well lets say it was a long time ago! I'm gettin' old. Anyway, Happy Hunting! Hope all is well!


----------



## sunspot

Correction to my post above. I scored 2 red Bush lights on the same auction. I am in the process of moving. I will post my #3 NASCAR light when I come across it again.


----------



## mcbrat

just got the black Subaru one.


----------



## greenLED

Awesome layout!!

Mine are still in storage boxes since the move. 



sizzlechest said:


> Oh yeah, happy hunting fellow collectors!


----------



## magellan

Awesome! I note there are more color variations than I realized, especially in pink? Am I seeing that correctly? 

Also I can see I need to find more un-knurled pieces to round out my collection. The true collector's work is never finished.


----------



## magellan

Cool. It looks like the black Suburu has knurling on the tail cap?


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Cool. It looks like the black Suburu has knurling on the tail cap?



That's just one of the aftermarket clicky switches.


----------



## sizzlechest

*Re: AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3*

I'm terrible with pictures. WILL's post does a great job showing "most" of them available. Most others are color variations but fun to hunt for! Good Luck!



will said:


> This is mostly standard colors, a few logo items, and a few variations of colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy..


----------



## hombreluhrs

*Re: AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3*

Hi everyone:wave: I'm not a minimag collector but I figured this would be the place to ask about one. It's a black minimag with Desert Shield etched on the head, along with a little helicopter and tank. If anybody can give me some info on it that would be great. I can email pics. 

Thanks,
jesse


----------



## will

*Re: AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3*



hombreluhrs said:


> Hi everyone:wave: I'm not a minimag collector but I figured this would be the place to ask about one. It's a black minimag with Desert Shield etched on the head, along with a little helicopter and tank. If anybody can give me some info on it that would be great. I can email pics.
> 
> Thanks,
> jesse



There are a number of companies out there that will laser etch or print LOGOs or company names on a plain Mini-Mag. I am not familiar with that particular one. That may be of interest to someone who collects 'military' items


----------



## hombreluhrs

*Re: AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3*

Thanks Will... So you don't think that it was a production model?


----------



## will

*Re: AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3*



hombreluhrs said:


> Thanks Will... So you don't think that it was a production model?



I do not know for sure. My guess, and it is only a guess, is that it was customized by an after market distributor. Maglite has a minimum number for production that they will customize.


----------



## hombreluhrs

*Re: AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3*

Ok thanks for your guess


----------



## sunspot

*Re: AA MiniMag Collection - Part 3*

I'm in the middle of my minimag inventory. I've come up with 25 solid colors not counting the camo's. Still hunting fuchsia M2AEVL, ice blue m2akbn and bronze.


----------



## 1pt21

mcbrat said:


> just got the black Subaru one.




Nice Scooby collection!

I take it you drive one of those fine pieces of machinery??


----------



## mcbrat

1pt21 said:


> Nice Scooby collection!
> 
> I take it you drive one of those fine pieces of machinery??


I have a couple right now, but I used to '' collect'' them. Mostly old schools 80s stuff. Have had about 40 since '99.


----------



## sunspot

I picked up a few lights and want to know if I got scammed.

Both are knerlled. What say the forum?


----------



## will

sunspot said:


> I picked up a few lights and want to know if I got scammed.
> 
> Both are knerlled. What say the forum?



I have the Red and the Blue Bush AA lights. I also have a black AAA Bush Senior light. I don't collect the NASCAR lights. Scammed ? depends on how much you paid. 

I paid $15 +$2 shipping for the blue Bush light from ebay.


----------



## sunspot

will said:


> I have the Red and the Blue Bush AA lights. I also have a black AAA Bush Senior light. I don't collect the NASCAR lights. Scammed ? depends on how much you paid.
> 
> I paid $15 +$2 shipping for the blue Bush light from ebay.



Hi Will:wave: What I mean is the blue Bush knerlled like the black Bush AAA? My red Bush is smooth. As for the NASCAR lights, this is the first one I have seen that has knerlling.
I think I paid $30 for the blue Bush.


----------



## will

The black AAA and the blue AA are knurled, the red AA is smooth. I think the market is soft right now, not much collector activity going on. Although, every now and then an unusual one comes up. I picked up a Red AA Marlboro lizard and a Green AA Marlboro Lizard a couple years back. Then a silver-gray Ferrari light.


----------



## sunspot

I have the Marlboro lights. They are nice looking. I bought a Winston light awhile ago and recently picked up the Salem light. It's nicer looking than the Winston.
Let me know if you see a Fuchsia or Teal. It's odd that I have 3 light Teals (M2A33L) but no regular Teal.
Do you have the color code for Teal?


----------



## will

I do not have any of the model number codes. The codes get a little weird in that a number of blister packs had mis-matched codes. Add to that variations in the anodized colors red and dark red, purple and violet. and the fact that Maglite does not seem to have a complete product list ( or at least one that is available to the public )


----------



## sunspot

This is what I have so far:
Jade M2AISL
Lt Teal M2A33L
Dark Green M2A39L
Lime Green M2ACZL
Copper M2AJYL
Gold M2A04L
Shimmer Blue M2AKGL
Ice Blue M2AKBL
Midnight Blue M2AFDL
Blue M2A11L
Red M2A03L
Orange M2AAUL
Old Pink M2A120
Hot Pink M2AKYL
Purple M2A09L
Charcoal M2AKDN
Black M2A01L
Gray/Pewter M2A09L
Silver M2A10L
Fuchsia M2AEVL
Digital Camo M2AMRL
Camo M2A02L

I am looking for color codes for Burnt Orange and Teal.


----------



## will

This is my list - no model numbers

Anthrasit
Black 
Black (Lionel)
Black (Ontario)
Blue
Blue (Con Ed)
Blue (ENRON)
Blue Ice
Blue Light
Blue Midnight 
Blue Shimmer 
Braun
Bronze 
Bronze equipp.com
Bronze HK
Bronze no knurl
Bush Blue Inauguration
Bush Red Inauguration 
Camo 
Camo Digital 
Charcoal 
Copper 
Fuscia no knurl
Gold 
Gray 
Green Dark 
Green Lime
Green Lime No Knurl
Jade
Lizard Marlboro Green
Lizard Marlboro Red
Maglite Flag Mag
Maglite Flag MAG Am. Choice
Maglite Flag Mag Am. Choice
Maglite Flag USA
Maglite Racing
Matte silver Ferrari
NASCAR Select
NASCAR Signature TS
NASCAR Spectrum 
NASCAR Victory
Orange 
Orange Dark
Pink 
Pink Hot
Pink Hot - Breast Cancer 
Purple
Red 
Red Dark
Silver 
Teal 
Violet 
Weinrot
zx 24K gold
zx American Set


----------



## will

Over 2 months since the last post here. Anything new out there ?

Anyone collecting the newer models ( LEDs )


----------



## magellan

Hi Will,

I don't collect the newer LED models much. I have a lot of the older and/or rarer AA models already so it's been a while since I picked up anything new. 

But recently I did add a 3xD purple to my more modest collection of 3xDs so I have the 3xDs in 12 different colors now. Not sure how many different ones they did.

I note that on eBay someone is offering a blue and black 3xAAA combo and as I don't have either am considering bidding on it.

Here's the list of my collection with notes on the rarities. It totals 59 different Mags, much of it rare but still dwarfed by some of the other amazing collections here. There's still a few significant holes such as the 6xD, 7xD and 7xC models. I also have a number of custom and modded Mags but I only list originals here. Sorry, no photos but maybe in the future. 


Maglite 1xAAA Solitaire, gray (my one token Solitaire in case I forget my matches )
Maglite 2xAAA, silver
Maglite 2xAAA, dark green
Maglite 3xAAA, gold tone anodized
Maglite 2xAA, gold tone anodized
Maglite 2xAA, rare gold plate over brass, limited edition (3)
Maglite 2xAA, purple (2)
Maglite 2xAA, teal, old bezel
Maglite 2xAA, teal, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, rare light teal
Maglite 2xAA, fuchsia or hot pink
Maglite 2xAA, rare light pink
Maglite 2xAA, dark green (2)
Maglite 2xAA, jade green, old bezel
Maglite 2xAA, jade green, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, blue (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare shimmer blue
Maglite 2xAA, rare copper color, old bezel (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare copper color, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, red (2)
Maglite 2xAA, dark red
Maglite 2xAA, dark red/wine red/weinrot, 1980s Ontario bezel, top 3 rarest Maglites
Maglite 2xAA, rare light orange, new bezel
Maglite 2xAA, rare dark orange, sort of reddish orange (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare dark orange, smooth, no knurling, "Cingular" logo (2)
Maglite 2xAA, gunmetal gray
Maglite 2xAA, silver
Maglite 2xAA, rare charcoal 
Maglite 2xAA, pewter
Maglite 2xAA, rare bronze (2)
Maglite 2xAA, black & white racing flag design
Maglite 2xAA, red, white, & blue American flag
Maglite 2xAA, red, silver, & blue American flag variation (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare bead blasted finish, Ferrari logo
Maglite 2xAA, woodland camo (2)
Maglite 2xAA, woodland camo, LED version
Maglite 2xAA, universal camo pattern
Maglite 2xAA, camo, 1980’s Ontario bezel, 1st camo ever made, top 3 rarest Maglites
Maglite 2xAA, w/Nitecore LED conversion, black (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare brass
Maglite 2xAA, brass, 1980’s Ontario bezel, "ROLLED BEZEL" inscription w/white paint filled lettering, 1st & oldest Maglite?, extremely rare
Maglite 2xC, black (2)
Maglite 2xD, red
Maglite 2xD, purple
Maglite 3xD, rare Spectrum series (rainbow pattern) (5)
Maglite 3xD, Nascar flag pattern, rare
Maglite 3xD, rare jade green color (3)
Maglite 3xD, dark green
Maglite 3xD, purple
Maglite 3xD, brass, very rare
Maglite 3xD, bronze, very rare
Maglite 3xD, gray (2)
Maglite 3xD, pewter
Maglite 3xD, blue
Maglite 3xD, red
Maglite 3xD, silver
Maglite 4xD, red
Maglite 4xD, blue
Maglite 6xC, black


I also sometimes collect incandescent flashlights from other manufacturers besides MagLite and have about 50 of those in my collection. To make it manageable I limit it to those with HID, Xenon, or Krypton bulbs with aluminum or metal bodies, no cheap plastic, otherwise there would be hundreds if not thousands of them. My pride and joy there is my Polarion PF40 HID CWSL (Crew Served Weapon Light) at 4000 lumens and 40 watts, which is considered an exotic.


----------



## mcbrat

picked up a 4th Soob one...


----------



## sizzlechest

Updated photo, Happy Hunting


----------



## Swede74

Very impressive collection! If I have counted them correctly, there are at least 200 flashlights in this picture. There could be a few more behind the frames of the cupboards that are not visible, plus I am not sure if the item marked with a * and an arrow is a flashlight or something else. 






I forgot to mention that these





are my favourites.


----------



## sizzlechest

Yep, that's a pretty good count! I used to have 2 more wood displays on the far right that I took down. At that time I had 250 on display. The "locked" case on the far left is my main collection of solid color lights & main collection. The rest are specialty and exotic lights. The far right hand case is all splash anodized collection 25 of them. I'm at around 300 lights in this collection currently. 

Of course people think you're nuts collecting flashlights but I have thoroughly enjoyed collecting each one of these lights. They have come from all over the world one at a time over 10 years & counting. Like Turbodog once said when I started my collection: "you can tell your friends you have a 24K gold flashlight" Haven't stopped collecting since that time. (I think I have 4 of the 24K gold ones)


----------



## Swede74

sizzlechest said:


> Yep, that's a pretty good count! I used to have 2 more wood displays on the far right that I took down. At that time I had 250 on display.



Sometimes less is more...



sizzlechest said:


> Of course people think you're nuts collecting flashlights but I have thoroughly enjoyed collecting each one of these lights. They have come from all over the world one at a time over 10 years & counting. Like Turbodog once said when I started my collection: "you can tell your friends you have a 24K gold flashlight" Haven't stopped collecting since that time. (I think I have 4 of the 24K gold ones)



I think non-collectors think you're nuts because at a quick glance they only see a couple of hundreds of copies of the same item. To me it's not the end result - a whole lot of flashlights - that matters, it's the journey to get there. I have never focused on any particular brand, but I too have bought most of mine one at a time over several years, and have a memory or a little anecdote (of no interest to anyone but me) attached to most of them.


----------



## turbodog

tell people you are in a club... then it's magically ok to do anything.


----------



## mcbrat

so I was looking to pick up a copper minimag, and the picture didn't look right compared to a copper 4D I had picked up, but the seller assured me it was a copper colored one. I got it and it was not the copper I was expecting. I got another one then that looked proper. here it is with the "proper" ones, plus a real copper for comparison. 

Is this a bronze then?


----------



## turbodog

mcbrat said:


> so I was looking to pick up a copper minimag, and the picture didn't look right compared to a copper 4D I had picked up, but the seller assured me it was a copper colored one. I got it and it was not the copper I was expecting. I got another one then that looked proper. here it is with the "proper" ones, plus a real copper for comparison.
> 
> Is this a bronze then?



Color is hard to tell in a pic like that. I'd say it's not bronze because it doesn't look dark enough and those lights are all but gone by now.


----------



## mcbrat

It was a used one. Yeah it's not dark. Looks like Anthrazit is a pale bronze...


----------



## magellan

will said:


> Over 2 months since the last post here. Anything new out there ?
> 
> Anyone collecting the newer models ( LEDs )




I just picked up this pre-Mag Vari-Beam on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381116126266?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

No interest in the new LEDs. I also collect other incans besides Mags as long as they're metal and not plastic (one has to stop somewhere). Excluding Maglites, I have 49 different incans from 32 different brands/manufacturers. I have a few duplicates which brings the total to 63.


----------



## magellan

Yeah, hard to tell color from a photo but that looks like a gold maglite to me. Is it noticeably heavier? The gold ones were gold plate over brass and were heavier than a standard Mag AA.


----------



## turbodog

magellan said:


> Yeah, hard to tell color from a photo but that looks like a gold maglite to me. Is it noticeably heavier? The gold ones were gold plate over brass and were heavier than a standard Mag AA.



Not gold. You can tell from the finish and reflection. I've got gold anodized and real gold in my pic on page #1 of this thread. You can tell the difference 10 feet away.

Compare real gold (top pic, top row, 4th from right) with gold anodized (2nd pic, top row, 4th and 6th from left).


----------



## LumensMaximus

magellan said:


> I just picked up this pre-Mag Vari-Beam on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/381116126266?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Picked up a couple also, great find especially with original box.


----------



## magellan

turbodog said:


> Not gold. You can tell from the finish and reflection. I've got gold anodized and real gold in my pic on page #1 of this thread. You can tell the difference 10 feet away.
> 
> Compare real gold (top pic, top row, 4th from right) with gold anodized (2nd pic, top row, 4th and 6th from left).



Cool, I'll check out your photo. 

I have a couple of gold anodized ones too. They're nice, but the real gold ones are even nicer.

I notice you have a number with no knurling. I only have one of those, purchased on eBay. Where did you find yours?


----------



## fastbarry

It is wonderful to see some activity here after the recent dry spell.
I too have been keeping an eye out for unknurled AA lights. They seem to be almost unfindable. I still hope though.
I would love a 7C but not at the $500 + prices seen recently on Ebay.
There are I believe some Nascar driver autograph lights that I do not have. Would people like to post pics of their autograph lights? That would be something to see.


----------



## magellan

Hi fastbarry,

Yes, nice to see some new posts here.

I should have said plain, unknurled lights without designs. I do have a few of those such as the NASCAR and Rainbow ones.

I don't think I've ever seen a non-knurled one in a store. But then I can't say I did an exhaustive search either.


----------



## turbodog

magellan said:


> Cool, I'll check out your photo.
> 
> I have a couple of gold anodized ones too. They're nice, but the real gold ones are even nicer.
> 
> I notice you have a number with no knurling. I only have one of those, purchased on eBay. Where did you find yours?



I did a group buy direct from mag about 10 years ago. Bought about 30 lights in various colors.


----------



## sunspot

My search for a Teal brought me back to this thread. Why is this so difficult? I have 2-3 light Teals but no Teal!!!!

fastbarry, I'll try to take a pic of my autograph lights for you.


----------



## flashburn72

Deleted


----------



## sunspot

My signature lights. What am I missing?





Missing?
45 Kyle Petty (unknown color), Blue 99?, Black Rickey Rudd (Unknown number).


----------



## fastbarry

Thanks for the pic Dana. You have one more than me. Is the name on the blue 43 Richard Petty? If you ever come across another I would love to buy it from you.

Somewhere I got the idea that there is a red and a blue for Kyle Petty 45. I do not know where I got this idea.

I also think that the black Ricky Rudd may be #28. I have never seen these last 3 phantom lights.

Has anyone got evidence of these or any others?


----------



## ChibiM

sunspot said:


> My signature lights. What am I missing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing?
> 45 Kyle Petty (unknown color), Blue 99?, Black Rickey Rudd (Unknown number).



Wow....looking cool! 
How much are they worth do you think? or aren`t they they rare as of yet?


----------



## sunspot

Hello ChibiM.
These lines of Mags were made in the late 90’s. I paid between $10 to about $35. A few are easy to find. The numbers 3 and 43 were a one time find by me.
There are other non-driver NASCAR themed lights


----------



## ChibiM

Ok, interesting.
Could be worth a lot especially when complete!


----------



## sizzlechest

Incredible collection


----------



## GasganoFJ60

This thread is bad for me. I already collect enough things, on top of I have a few 2AAs already....makes me want to start another collection.
Must. Control. Self.


----------



## DarrenUK

WOW, that is one nice collection! Very nicely displayed.


----------



## bykfixer

My collection consists of pewter. 
I have at least 1 of each model from the 2D model, smaller in pewter. 
Bought an LED AA this year and it was _exactly_ the same color as the incan I bought years and years ago. 

The mini mag AA collection consists of several pewter incan and LED. And recently I bought 1 of each to stash in a safe place to be left in the package(s). 

My first mini mag AA (an old incan) doesn't have a serial # on the barrel.


----------



## magellan

Here's my Mag collection, including MiniMags:

All are original incandescent except where noted as LED.


Maglite 2xAAA, silver
Maglite 2xAAA, dark green
Maglite 3xAAA, gold tone anodized
Maglite 2xAA, gold tone anodized
Maglite 2xAA, rare gold plate over brass, limited edition (4)
Maglite 2xAA, purple (2)
Maglite 2xAA, teal, old bezel
Maglite 2xAA, teal, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, rare light teal
Maglite 2xAA, fuchsia or hot pink
Maglite 2xAA, rare light pink (2)
Maglite 2xAA, dark green
Maglite 2xAA, jade green, old bezel
Maglite 2xAA, jade green, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, blue (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare shimmer blue
Maglite 2xAA, rare copper color, old bezel
Maglite 2xAA, rare copper color, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, red (2)
Maglite 2xAA, dark red
Maglite 2xAA, dark red/wine red/weinrot, 1980s Ontario bezel, top 3 rarest Maglites
Maglite 2xAA, rare light orange, new bezel
Maglite 2xAA, rare dark orange
Maglite 2xAA, rare dark orange, smooth, no knurling, "Cingular" logo
Maglite 2xAA, gunmetal gray
Maglite 2xAA, silver
Maglite 2xAA, rare charcoal 
Maglite 2xAA, pewter
Maglite 2xAA, rare bronze (2)
Maglite 2xAA, black & white racing flag design
Maglite 2xAA, red, white, & blue American flag
Maglite 2xAA, red, silver, & blue American flag variation (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare bead blasted finish, Ferrari logo
Maglite 2xAA, woodland camo (2)
Maglite 2xAA, woodland camo, LED version
Maglite 2xAA, universal camo pattern
Maglite 2xAA, camo, 1980’s Ontario bezel, 1st camo ever made, top 3 rarest Maglites
Maglite 2xAA, w/Nitecore LED conversion, black (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare brass
Maglite 2xAA, brass, 1980’s Ontario bezel, "ROLLED BEZEL" inscription w/white paint filled lettering, 1st & oldest Maglite?, extremely rare
Maglite 2xC, black (2)
Maglite 2xD, red, LED modded by vesture_of_blood
Maglite 2xD, green, LED modded by vesture_of_blood
Maglite 2xD, blue, LED modded by vesture_of_blood
Maglite 2xD, purple
Maglite 3xD, rare Spectrum series (rainbow pattern) (5)
Maglite 3xD, rare jade green color (3)
Maglite 3xD, dark green
Maglite 3xD, brass, very rare
Maglite 3xD, bronze, very rare
Maglite 3xD, gray
Maglite 3xD, blue
Maglite 3xD, red
Maglite 3xD, silver
Maglite 3xD, NASCAR racing flag model
Maglite 3xD, NASCAR label model 
Maglite 4xD, red
Maglite 4xD, blue
Maglite 6xC, black


----------



## Str8stroke

Wow Mag, That helps explain your CPF handle. lol Any links to pics of the whole Mag family??


----------



## magellan

I haven't gotten the Mag family together for a photo yet, but was actually thinking about it since I have some rare AA's. I'll see about doing one. In the meantime, I might have a quickie I could do.


----------



## magellan

Here's a quick and easy one showing my gold minimags: 3 gold plate over brass models from the mid-80s, and 2 more recent gold plate over aluminum machined models from Modamag. Note this photo doesn't show the 2 "gold tone" ones I have which are not actually gold.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

sizzlechest said:


> In the true spirit of CPF and excessive flashlight collecting I'd like to present:
> The Wall O' Maglites:




I guess we're all just a little bit wack-o in some sick sort of way .... :duh2:


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

Well, ok Maglite is my main flashlight up until I found this forum. I have several Fenix and a few others on the way this next week.

I'll have to get some pictures, but mainly I have like:

(1) 3 D cell Maglite 
(1) 2 D cell Maglite
(5) Mini Maglites
(5) Solitaire Maglites

All of them are incandescent .... so pretty dull

I also have (2) Pelican 1920 AA lights.... I think they are 120 and 12 lumens or something like that! 

I can't wait until the Fenix show up. I got a few E01s, E05 E12, PD 35TAC and five E20 shakers .... (they were blowing them out for $27 each). 
Then I bought a few cheap Chinese DX store special .... I don't know if they will work or not, but they seemed like a good deal. 

I'll post pics of everything when I get them all together! This place instantly turned me into a Flashaholic


----------



## sizzlechest

I bought a dark (weinrot?) red from someone in California and was shipped to me. I was super excited to get this as it is really hard to find color variations over the internet. Anyway I knew it was 1980's NOS from the photos of the bezel so I took a chance. I was thrilled when I opened it up until I turned it over only to find out it had a company logo on it!......might have been good information to know before I spent $40 on it......

Happy hunting!


----------



## turbodog

I've got a weinrot and 2 hot pinks I will let go of. Bought the weinrot from someone here several years ago. It's a perfect match to one I got from germany.


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks to member Poppy my oldest mini mag is back in service due to a broken switch now being replaced.
He posted a video showing how to disassemble the switch and hooked me up with one from a body that was trashed by a leaker.




^^ the one at the top is back in action.

There was a black bezel in the envelope as well with the 'old' style cat on it that went on the silver n black nite-ize'd incan.
And from same head a better lens went on the TerraLUX'd black n silver light. 
The bulb from a tailcap in the package went into the silver light.

Thanks Poppy




^^ aaaaand the total incan family
Two on the left and one on the far right are still incan'd. 

I have a few LED versions in varying brightness levels scattered about. But these are my favorites.


----------



## magellan

Nice. I like how you switched the bezels for a two toned look.


----------



## magellan

turbodog said:


> I've got a weinrot and 2 hot pinks I will let go of. Bought the weinrot from someone here several years ago. It's a perfect match to one I got from germany.



I only just saw this. If they're still available I'm interested. I just PM'd you.


----------



## bykfixer

magellan said:


> Nice. I like how you switched the bezels for a two toned look.


Thanks!!!

Started with silver on black to give a stainless bezel look.
Then the nize ize clicky and extra black bezel on the blue looked good.
Then the rest was just for kix n giggles.


----------



## sizzlechest

Greetings,

Just received this new light. It was listed as "light purple" so thought I'd give it a try.






Yes, it has a logo it is indeed a light purple / color variation. If you don't already own a light purple this one could be compared to the Salem Cigarette jade/teal green light or the Winston Cigarette light red color. Both of these are color variations and look great in your collection.

Happy Hunting in 2016!


----------



## magellan

Hi Sizzle, I'd be happy to have it. As you know, I have a going collection (much to your credit) and this would be another variation.


----------



## fastbarry

Hi Sizzlechest, 
It is getting hard to find new lights. The light purple would be a great addition to my collection. 
My collection is 70 strong and I still check eBay most days for anything interesting. 

I have some special jaw pliers that would not mark the end cap and I will attempt to undo it and restore it to operational condition. I have all the spare parts for these lights and enjoy getting them going again.

Thank you for considering me in your decision on who gets it. If successful my delivery address would be in California.

Thanks
Barry


----------



## magellan

fastbarry said:


> Hi Sizzlechest,
> It is getting hard to find new lights. The light purple would be a great addition to my collection.
> My collection is 70 strong and I still check eBay most days for anything interesting.
> 
> I have some special jaw pliers that would not mark the end cap and I will attempt to undo it and restore it to operational condition. I have all the spare parts for these lights and enjoy getting them going again.
> 
> Thank you for considering me in your decision on who gets it. If successful my delivery address would be in California.
> 
> Thanks
> Barry



Impressive. Is that 70 AA lights only?

I was more active on eBay about a year ago buying the occasional rare light. We might have been competing on some of those.


----------



## fastbarry

magellan said:


> Impressive. Is that 70 AA lights only?
> 
> I was more active on eBay about a year ago buying the occasional rare light. We might have been competing on some of those.



I have not purchased much in the last year or more. Most recent was a signature light "John Andretti 43 Petty Enterprises". I asked if anyone had seen one of these in post 755 a few years ago.
I have about 65 AA mini maglites in total. This includes 15 Nascar Signature lights and a few other odd ones like the Marlboro Lizard lights and Flaglites.
Speaking of flaglites I have a few variations of them with different wording. Somewhere there is a post about it but only one person contacted me to get one. I have not counted these double ups in my total.

Dana or Sunspot has at least one Signature light "Richard Petty 43" that I do not have.


----------



## sizzlechest

Magellan as 1st to respond, Enjoy & glad you could add to your collection!

On another note....any one collecting solitaire/1AAA size? I know of a separate thread for 2AAA but not sure on solitaires......I don't collect but came across a nice selection of UNKNURLED lights in different & rare colors. My guess they were sales rep samples for printing industry? Never seen before and a pretty awesome find. I'd love to have these in 2AA size.  

Happy Hunting!


----------



## magellan

Interesting. Solitaires are a Mag topic, despite my collecting the AA, C, and D lights, that I don't know anything about.


----------



## sizzlechest

Greetings!

Stole this picture from earlier in this thread of CPF member KLC's collection....an AWESOME collection  of maglites that includes solitaire size....can't tell if these are UNKNURLED or both?





[/QUOTE]

Here is the Winston Cigarette red color variation for sale in both 2AA & solitaire:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-WIN...208369?hash=item3abadde8b1:g:4MMAAOSwfZ1Waejv

(not affiliated with seller)

Happy Hunting!


----------



## sunspot

Hi Barry. Nice score on the John Andretti 43.
Let me know if you run across a Teal. Kinda odd that I have 3 "super rare" Light Teals but no "regular rare" Teal.


----------



## sizzlechest

Are those solitaire collections unknurled or knurled style lights? Let me know.

Here's my (crappy) photo showing the light purple color. At least 3 shades of purple to hunt for folks.


----------



## sizzlechest

Are those solitaire collections unknurled or knurled style lights? Let me know.

Here's my (crappy) photo showing the light purple color. At least 3 shades of purple to hunt for folks.


----------



## sunspot

I have 2 shades of purple. The extra light shade looks nice.


----------



## bykfixer

sizzlechest said:


> Magellan as 1st to respond, Enjoy & glad you could add to your collection!
> 
> On another note....any one collecting solitaire/1AAA size? I know of a separate thread for 2AAA but not sure on solitaires......I don't collect but came across a nice selection of UNKNURLED lights in different & rare colors. My guess they were sales rep samples for printing industry? Never seen before and a pretty awesome find. I'd love to have these in 2AA size.
> 
> Happy Hunting!



No love for the solitaire around here.
At least by most...

I have several incan (3 more red ones just arrived) and a couple led, but find them led type too bright for what I use 'em for. 2am nature call/late night movie with the wife type stuff.

2 camo aa incans scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Woohoo!


----------



## fastbarry

SCORE

After a very long drought I found something worth adding to the collection. It was on eBay and I was the only bidder. 
The light is a 2AA Vari-Beam with straight (axial) knurling or maybe more correctly scoring instead of the usual cross hatch pattern. 
Vari-Beams are mid blue with silver end caps. Vari-Beam is on the bezel.

The seller is a bit of a legend, a chap named Don Kellar, founder of Kel lites and worked for Maglite on and off for 22 years. 

I am going to try and include the pic from eBay.


----------



## torchsarecool

fastbarry said:


> SCORE
> 
> After a very long drought I found something worth adding to the collection. It was on eBay and I was the only bidder.
> The light is a 2AA Vari-Beam with straight (axial) knurling or maybe more correctly scoring instead of the usual cross hatch pattern.
> Vari-Beams are mid blue with silver end caps. Vari-Beam is on the bezel.
> 
> The seller is a bit of a legend, a chap named Don Kellar, founder of Kel lites and worked for Maglite on and off for 22 years.
> 
> I am going to try and include the pic from eBay.



Nice find. 
And good info regards kel lite. Didn't know that thanks


----------



## bykfixer

fastbarry said:


> SCORE
> 
> After a very long drought I found something worth adding to the collection. It was on eBay and I was the only bidder.
> The light is a 2AA Vari-Beam with straight (axial) knurling or maybe more correctly scoring instead of the usual cross hatch pattern.
> Vari-Beams are mid blue with silver end caps. Vari-Beam is on the bezel.
> 
> The seller is a bit of a legend, a chap named Don Kellar, founder of Kel lites and worked for Maglite on and off for 22 years.
> 
> I am going to try and include the pic from eBay.



Great score! From the man himself too.

I have a Streamlight pocket mate on the way. And 3 twin packs of bulbs. It'll reside with a recently arrived incan key-mate. 

I like to call the key-mate "the solitaire that out solitaire'd the solitaire".

Looks like that vari-beam out mini mag'd the mini mag.


----------



## magellan

Very nice!


----------



## torchsarecool

I put this pic in the other thread for rare mags but I guess it belongs here to 





Gold over brass. A little worse for wear


----------



## turbodog

torchsarecool said:


> I put this pic in the other thread for rare mags but I guess it belongs here to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold over brass. A little worse for wear



Nice.

Also, your bezel ring appears loose. This will result in head/barrell scratches.


----------



## bykfixer

torchsarecool said:


> I put this pic in the other thread for rare mags but I guess it belongs here to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold over brass. A little worse for wear



Love it.

Try some Mothers alluminum and mag wheel polish using a napkin, the wipe with a micro fiber cloth. Probably about $10 for both at your local auto parts store.
You'll be amazed how much better it looks. 

You gently rub it on, use a little swirl action then let it sit a minute or so. Rub it off with a clean napkin, then buff with a t-shirt or micro fiber cloth. 
Works great.

A light I used it on



Before



After




Before




After


----------



## torchsarecool

Cheers I'll have a look. Earlier in this thread someone considered taking the gold plate off and having the bare brass finish which also appeals to me


----------



## bykfixer

torchsarecool said:


> Cheers I'll have a look. Earlier in this thread someone considered taking the gold plate off and having the bare brass finish which also appeals to me



Up to you, but you'll have to polish it from time to time to keep this from happening.


----------



## torchsarecool

Nowt wrong with a nice patina 

Your giving me ideas now! :twothumbs


----------



## DK Demand Lab

I had one in golden color with "Mercury Cougar 30th Year Anniversary" engraved in the Bezel.
It came with my parents' purchase of a 30th Anniversary edition of Mercury Cougar back in 1997 (beautiful car BTW/ V8, RWD, white leather seats and interiors, came with some Lincoln goodies such as rims). I used the AA mag until the mid-2000s and recently threw away due to corrosion. (My biggest mistake in 2016 so far) I wonder if this was 24K (or any gold) plated since I read on another CFP thread saying that there were some 24K plated ones back in the days. JFYI, the vehicle had gold plated pillar emblems and etc. I miss both the luxury Muscle Sedan and the AA Mag came with it. Good ol' 1990s.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Welcome to CPF. Did your parents keep the Cougar?

Bill


----------



## DK Demand Lab

Bullzeyebill said:


> Welcome to CPF. Did your parents keep the Cougar?
> 
> Bill



Thank you!

Unfortunately, my parents did not keep the Cougar for a long time. For some reason, my family switched to FWD 4-bangers for a while just like many households across America in the past two decades. I guess the FWD/4 Cyl boom was a pre-stage thing before the current hybrid and full-electric vehicles booming age. I can't really find V8 RWD muscle sedans nowadays. Even Lincoln tries to make their full size sedans FWD and/or V6s (turbo or not). Option is pretty much limited to Dodge Charger (S)RTs. Adios to the Ford Panther platform lineups was a big lose too, IMO.

Ford(Mercury) + Maglite was a good combo!


----------



## turbodog

DK Demand Lab said:


> Thank you!
> 
> ...I can't really find V8 RWD muscle sedans nowadays. Even Lincoln tries to make their full size sedans FWD and/or V6s (turbo or not). Option is pretty much limited to Dodge Charger (S)RTs. Adios to the Ford Panther platform lineups was a big lose too, IMO.
> 
> Ford(Mercury) + Maglite was a good combo!



Lexus makes some RWD rockets.


----------



## DK Demand Lab

turbodog said:


> Lexus makes some RWD rockets.



True, and I like them. But they are -V6- RWD rockets.
I guess the boat has sailed and it's now the I4 and V6 N/A or turbo age.
Not many V8 RWD rockets around any more.


----------



## turbodog

Heads up...

I found five (5) 6c mags, NOS, and I am buying them all. Seller also has some other stuff as well (they used to be a distributor for wal-mart/etc. They are emailing me their list of parts #s of what they still have in stock.

Will post here when I get it.


----------



## turbodog

They got back to much faster than I thought.

I do not know prices or quantities. A group buy would be preferred due to shipping from Canada.

Site is:

http://www.advancedbattery.ca/


K3A012	Black Press Box Solitaire AAA
K3A032	Red Press Box Solitaire AAA
K3A096	Grey Solitaire AAA
K3A102	Silver Press Box Solitaire AAA
K3A112	Royal Blue Press Box Solitaire AAA
K3A116	Blue Solitaire AAA
K3A942	Grey Press Box Solitaire AAA
M2A02C	Camo AA with Accessories
M2A02L	Camo Press Box AA
M2A03L	Red Press Box AA
M2A106	Silver AA
M2A10L	Silver Press Box AA
M2A116	Blue AA
M2A11L	Blue Press Box AA
M2A396	Green AA
M2A39L	Green Press Box AA
M2A98L	Purple Press Box AA
M3A012	Black Press Box Double AAA
M3A032	Red Press Box Double AAA
M3A036	Red Double AAA
M3A092	Grey Press Box Double AAA
M3A096	Grey Double AAA
M3A112	Blue Press Box Double AAA
M3A116	Blue Double AAA
M3A982	Purple Press Box Double AAA
M4A102	Silver Press Box Double AAA
ML125-33014	Black Rechargeable LED Maglite Kit
S6C016	Black C 6 Cells
S6D016	Black D 6 Cells
SJ3A036	Red Solitaire AAA LED
SP2203H	Red AA with Holster LED
SP2211H	Blue AA with Holster LED
SP2301H	Black 3 x AA with Holster LED
SP2303H	Red 3 x AA with Holster LED
SP2310H	Silver 3 x AA with Holster LED
SP2311H	Blue 3 x AA with Holster LED


----------



## mcbrat

Found another Subaru advertising one... Sti this time, and it had bad stuck batteries. All refurbished and working now.


----------



## LiftdT4R

Very nice collection? Did you use the vinegar trick on the STI light?


----------



## mcbrat

No. I ended up having to cut the tail off, which finally loosened the threads enough to remove what was left. Then I had to beat the batteries out, then scrape the remaining outer battery shell out, then sand and chase the threads. Got a donor body for the switch and found a used color matching tail...


----------



## LiftdT4R

Nice! Sounds like a fun little project. I haven't done one in a while but I want to! If you do another one you might find it easier to remove the batteries after soaking the light in vinegar for a couple days. The acid helps to neutralize the alkaline base in the light.


----------



## mcbrat

I'd worry about the logo paint


----------



## GasganoFJ60

A heads up for anyone looking to start an incan Mag collection a local Walmart had incans on clearance for $5 each and LED Solitaires for $7.


----------



## bykfixer

If you are concerned about the outside you can soak a Q-Tip in your favorite sauce be-it vinegar or lemon juice and place it over the barrel then let it slowly work its way into the body. A labor intensive aspect, yet it only affects inside the body if you're careful.

I did it with an incan Streamlight Keymate. Being a light even Streamlight said "we made it in incan? Really?" 
I knew a replacement body was out. Nada.. not gonna happen. 

I used a product called "Nano penetrating oil" not for the anti-alkaline but to create a bond break. Well I ended up using a drill bit to get the stuck cell out. A right angle dental pick was also used to get small pieces stuck. 

To get enough ick out to actually fit another battery in a drill bit was made out of coarse sand paper. 

The whole process took several hours but....





Worth it.

I personally haven't tried lemon juice but read it does work. Makes me wonder if Citresol would work.


----------



## Icarus

double post...:shakehead


----------



## Icarus

Which is the best place to buy incandescent Maglites online?


----------



## GasganoFJ60

Icarus said:


> Which is the best place to buy incandescent Maglites online?


I think amazon.com would be your best bet.


----------



## Icarus

At Amazon UK they are way too expensive. Zbattery still has several AA colors but less D-size Maglites.


----------



## GasganoFJ60

Given your location I can't think of any viable alternatives. Is there any particular model Mag you're looking for?


----------



## Burgess

FYI --

My local Wal-Mart is selling (on Clearance)
their 2AA Mini-Maglites (various colors)
for $ 5.00 

Incand. model, with holster & 2 bonus
spare Krypton bulbs

End of an era.

This was my EDC flashlight
for 3 Decades !

Served me well.
< salute >


----------



## GasganoFJ60

Yeah, all the local walmarts are discounting them. And $7 bucks on the LED Solitaire 47lm models. Needless to say I've cleared a few shelves.
So is Mag going to discontinue incans or are retailers just clearing old inventory?


----------



## bykfixer

Mag stopped making incan minimags and solitaires back in 2016 or something.

Wal Mart had bought millions from them under a contract with Maglite.


----------



## GasganoFJ60

Oh, I was not aware. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## LiftdT4R

bykfixer said:


> Mag stopped making incan minimags and solitaires back in 2016 or something.
> 
> Wal Mart had bought millions from them under a contract with Maglite.



I think they still make them. They show on their web site as well as in the 2018 dealer catalog. They're on Amazon from a few different sellers too. Not nearly as much color variety as they used to have but it seems like all incan offerings are being slimmed down.


----------



## bykfixer

https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...g-story-of-maglite-inventor-tony-maglica/amp/
This mentions the idle bulb making machinery and why.


----------



## GasganoFJ60

Either there are a lot more Mag collectors out there than I thought or $5 for a MiniMag, even an incan, is a hell of a good deal. 
I stopped by 2 local WalMarts that I frequent pretty regularly and all the incans at both stores are gone. I had stopped into both less than a week ago(I always swing by the light isle) and both were stocked with the 10+ various colors that are always there and never seem to move. Today, all gone at both stores.


----------



## LiftdT4R

bykfixer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...g-story-of-maglite-inventor-tony-maglica/amp/
> This mentions the idle bulb making machinery and why.



Right, that's one of the reasons why they no longer carry the "Made in U.S.A." wording stamped on the barrel. I believe they have a 3rd party making all of their bulbs now that is outside the U.S. I don't think very many bulbs if any are made in the U.S. but I could be wrong.

I know Home Depot stopped carrying Incans too. They blew all of the bulbs out for $0.01 each about a year or 2 ago. I stocked way up!!! I don't think any big box retailers still carry incans but I do see them side by side with LEDs at small retailers. They are on Amazon and Z Battery also. As far as I know Mag is still producing them and they are available for order.


----------



## ZMZ67

Still making them or not, I picked up a couple this morning and two a couple weeks ago before the sale. I suspect the incans will eventually disappear as people continue to move over to LEDS especially if major retailers like Walmart stop carrying them.


----------



## LeanBurn

You wont find deals like that in Canada, that is for dang sure. Jungle sites cheapest price:

Solitaire Incan: $12
Minimag AAA: $12.71
Minimag AA: $13.25
Mag 2D: $23.29

You go to any of the bigbox stores and you can double or tripe the costs above.


----------



## LiftdT4R

There's a dude on a big auction site selling 2 incan Solitaires shipped for $5, brand new. He might ship to Canada.


----------



## sizzlechest

These lights are becoming rare no doubt. 

Scored me something NEVER SEEN before! Anyone know they made a "holy grail" in 2aaa?! This is brass and heavy like the 2AA WOW! What a find! (if I do say so myself)

Happy Hunting!


----------



## sizzlechest

double post...sorry


----------



## sizzlechest

LiftdT4R said:


> There's a dude on a big auction site selling 2 incan Solitaires shipped for $5, brand new. He might ship to Canada.



Let me know if he has any braun color! : )


----------



## MAG-Fan

sry, cant get picture work.


----------



## sizzlechest




----------



## GasganoFJ60

Host it through a 3rd party site like Photobucket or imgur?


----------



## Icarus

sizzlechest said:


> These lights are becoming rare no doubt.
> 
> Scored me something NEVER SEEN before! Anyone know they made a "holy grail" in 2aaa?! *This is brass* and heavy like the 2AA WOW! What a find! (if I do say so myself)
> 
> Happy Hunting!



A brass 2AAA Mini-Maglite? Are you sure it is brass and not just brass color? :thinking:


----------



## bykfixer

Some of the gold plated were brass core. I had one for a few minutes and yeah... it was brass. Very weighty. 
Later I ended up with a gold plated alluminum Brinkmann and the difference in weight was definitely less.


----------



## LiftdT4R

Interesting and I would love to see a pic! I've not heard of a gold over brass 2AAA but I do have a couple of the 2AA gold over brass ones.

Mr. Fixer, I have an extra gold over brass mini mag now if you're interested.


----------



## sizzlechest

2AA & 2AAA next to each other





standard gold & silver anodized next to this light


----------



## GasganoFJ60

Thems purty!


----------



## LiftdT4R

Very nice!! It looks like someone had that done custom. The AAAs always had laser etched bezels and yours is missing the laser etching most likely because someone gold plated over a standard light.


----------



## light-modder

Member fivemega had/has some gold plated ones for sale.


----------



## sizzlechest

LiftdT4R said:


> Very nice!! It looks like someone had that done custom. The AAAs always had laser etched bezels and yours is missing the laser etching most likely because someone gold plated over a standard light.



I'd agree except this has a brass host. I own some of the ones fivemega gold plated, they are beautiful but still an aluminum host. 

The 2AA "real gold" along with earlier maglites in general had a rolled bezel, not laser etched. This light does not have either.

Happy Hunting!


----------



## LiftdT4R

Very interesting! A while back I saw a sterling silver Solitaire on ebay in the UK. After a long back and forth with the seller I found out that it was a host actually made by a jeweler for a wealthy Maglite owner in the early 90s. IIRC they wanted around $300 USD for it and I didn't pop on it. I'm wondering if this is sort of the same thing. Either a talented machinist or an owner with a lot of money had a light custom made.

I LOVE Maglite mysteries. There aren't too many of them left but this I would say is one of them along with Merrimac's 4AA Mini Mag. I have some good contacts with a couple Mag employees from the early days and even they are missing some pieces here and there.


----------



## Icarus

Found this Mini Maglite AA on the internet. Part# ML3PW-BRK. 
Normally part numbers starts with M2... but here it starts with ML...? :thinking:


----------



## sizzlechest

How about this original minimag security store display case! Something different! What better light to "secure" a couple "holy grail"! Brand new condition and dated 1988. 






Happy Hunting!


----------



## Nichia!

sizzlechest said:


> How about this original minimag security store display case! Something different! What better light to "secure" a couple "holy grail"! Brand new condition and dated 1988.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hunting!



Stunning!!!


----------



## Icarus

sizzlechest said:


> How about this original minimag security store display case! Something different! What better light to "secure" a couple "holy grail"! Brand new condition and dated 1988.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hunting!



:wow: did you find these recently?


----------



## LiftdT4R

sizzlechest said:


> How about this original minimag security store display case! Something different! What better light to "secure" a couple "holy grail"! Brand new condition and dated 1988.
> 
> Happy Hunting!



Very cool!! Where did you end up picking up the display from? Must have a pretty good story behind it!


----------



## sizzlechest

LiftdT4R said:


> Very cool!! Where did you end up picking up the display from? Must have a pretty good story behind it!



This was boxed up as new since mid 1980's. I have owned since around 2006 and never got around to posting a photo of it.....It was never used so brand new in the box all these years.

Actually, your inquiry into my collection got me opening up the many many boxes of flashlights that have accumulated through the years....In the "true spirit of CPF" I was pretty addicted to the hunt....I've been on the wagon for a few years and need to try and steer clear of this site or risk my wallet demise.


----------



## Crumbly

Pulled all my mini maglites out for an updated photo then put them all back again, a few double ups and one brinkman.


----------



## Icarus

Very nice collection! :twothumbs


----------



## LiftdT4R

Wow, that is one heck of a collection!!! I heard they did those TRD Toyota ones in a 3D version too. I remember seeing one a while back and I've been on the hunt for one for a while.


----------



## Crumbly

I just got a nib TRD 3D I will share some photos of soon.


----------



## turbodog

LiftdT4R said:


> Wow, that is one heck of a collection!!! I heard they did those TRD Toyota ones in a 3D version too. I remember seeing one a while back and I've been on the hunt for one for a while.



They are real lights you can touch... so they are all 3d man!


----------



## LiftdT4R

turbodog said:


> They are real lights you can touch... so they are all 3d man!



:hahaha:That took me a quick minute to get!


----------



## turbodog

Uploaded new pics to post #1. Old links had expired.


----------



## Icarus

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yates

Thanks! What a wonderful collection.

Are these frames custom built?


----------



## turbodog

Yates said:


> Thanks! What a wonderful collection.
> 
> Are these frames custom built?



Yeah. Mahogany with wenge inserts on the outside corners (not visible). They are very nice when cleaned up, hit with some polish, and shown in proper lighting.

If people are interested I could post dimensions.


----------



## turbodog

Free item alert

Doing some spring cleaning.

Free to a good home:
(2) hot pink incan minimag
(1) blue incan minimag

Need to:
1. claim the offer clearly
2. ship ME a prepaid box with label inside (or whatever... I could download) that I can drop open, insert lights, apply label, and place in mail box.

Edit: gone.


----------



## 04jtb

Wow, fantastic collection! I’ve not worked right through the thread yet as I’m new here, but always loved an AA Mini Mag, and still use one I’ve had for 15+ years daily. I’ve just recently started to collect a few more, so may have to build something like the stand a couple of posts up, I’d certainly be interested in the dimensions if you can post them please! I’m currently on the hunt for a stamped bezel original AA Mini Mag but had no luck anywhere I’ve looked yet!


----------



## mcbrat

Picked up the red sti one recently....


----------



## LiftdT4R

Can anyone help me with the color of this 1984 Mini Maglite I recently acquired? It looks either brown or like a wine color?






I love collecting these stamped (rolled) bezel1984 lights. Even though Maglite only made them for a year I've seen a surprising amount of finishes on them. Here are some for comparison. From top to bottom they are black, unknown (brown or wine), Zimmermann Bronze, Gold, Red.






I have some other finishes too like Blue and Dark Green. A pink went for over $100 on ebay last year but it was a little too steep for me.


----------



## knucklegary

I bought this black mini new back in '84.. Unfortunately I used it, back then, for porting M/C heads and my die grinder kissed it a few times around the bezel. Who would of thought (or cared) it would end up a one year only..

Liftd, I think this black is in better shape than yours, Pm me know if you can use another.


----------



## turbodog

LiftdT4R said:


> Can anyone help me with the color of this 1984 Mini Maglite I recently acquired? It looks either brown or like a wine color?
> 
> View attachment 24518
> 
> 
> I love collecting these stamped (rolled) bezel1984 lights. Even though Maglite only made them for a year I've seen a surprising amount of finishes on them. Here are some for comparison. From top to bottom they are black, unknown (brown or wine), Zimmermann Bronze, Gold, Red.
> 
> View attachment 24519
> 
> 
> I have some other finishes too like Blue and Dark Green. A pink went for over $100 on ebay last year but it was a little too steep for me.



post #1
top pic
bottom left light

they made a brown-ish light
rare

there are 2 pinks. light and hot.


----------



## LiftdT4R

knucklegary said:


> I bought this black mini new back in '84.. Unfortunately I used it, back then, for porting M/C heads and my die grinder kissed it a few times around the bezel. Who would of thought (or cared) it would end up a one year only..
> 
> Liftd, I think this black is in better shape than yours, Pm me know if you can use another.
> View attachment 24520



Hey, thanks so much! I'd love to add a good condition 84 model to my collection. I'll shoot you a PM.



turbodog said:


> post #1
> top pic
> bottom left light
> 
> they made a brown-ish light
> rare
> 
> there are 2 pinks. light and hot.



Thanks!! I think it is brown. Love these old lights. I always see a couple that surprise me.


----------



## bla2000

I recently acquired a 1st generation black mini maglite. How to you remove the spare bulb cover below the spring? Mine looks like the spare bulb is missing and I'd like to confirm that.

It also came with a holster that I'm uncertain whether it is leather. On the back the lettering is gold and the snap is silver. I'll take a photo of the light and holster soon. I looked for images online but didn't see a similar one.


----------



## knucklegary

Grab the spring and pull, it pops out fairly easy. 

You should be able to see tip of bulb when it is present without removing contact spring


----------

